#ubuntu-release 2010-12-20
<rsalveti> cjwatson: I prefer to move uboot-mkimage back and fix the u-boot package later
<rsalveti> because currently even for u-boot, we're using the linaro one, and not the one at universe
<rsalveti> cjwatson: bdrung: lool is trying to fix the u-boot package so we can just live without the old one
<cjwatson> ok
<rsalveti> the new build just failed for i386
<rsalveti> and he changed jasper already
<rsalveti> cjwatson: so it seems that we now just need to move it to main
<lool> rsalveti: It's ok, I don't think we need the i386 build
<lool> I did discuss a proposed fix for the i386 build on the u-boot mailing-list earlier this morning, waiting for feedback
<lool> (we should eventually fix it on i386, but that's only relevant for the cdimage host which probably has uboot-mkimage from a stable release installed)
<lool> hmm actually I'm thinking this might break linaro builds, maybe I ought to push an i386 fix soon  :)
<bdrung> great to hear that
<cjwatson> lool: I can't just promote it directly - it's a much larger source package
<cjwatson> lool: can you please put it through the MIR process?
<lool> rsalveti: Did you file a MIR bug?  shall I?
<lool> Sorry, I'm losing power from time to time; I guess the grid is under pressure
<rsalveti> lool: please fill a MIR bug, if possible
<rsalveti> as you're the one fixing the u-boot package
<lool> cjwatson: LP #692613
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 692613 in u-boot (Ubuntu) "[MIR] u-boot (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692613
#ubuntu-release 2010-12-21
<rsalveti> cjwatson: do you know who can I ask to help fixing bug 692613?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 692613 in u-boot (Ubuntu) "[MIR] u-boot (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692613
<rsalveti> if possible I want to make sure we're back generating arm images before the end of the week
<cjwatson> somebody in ~ubuntu-mir
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mir/+members
<cjwatson> the workflow is that when one of those people sets it to Fix Committed, then an archive admin can promote it
<rsalveti> cjwatson: ok, thanks!
#ubuntu-release 2010-12-22
<apw> skaet_, about ?
<apw> robbiew, about ?
#ubuntu-release 2011-12-19
<mvo> pitti: good morning! if you are around, could you please binary-NEW vmware-view-client in the canonical partner archive? and also source NEW it for lucid, mav, natty please?
<pitti> ah, no daily archive admin around?
<mvo> pitti: its slangasek today, but given his timezone I assume he is sleeping
<pitti> ok, I guess it's urgent; let me just start that abiword build again, then I'll have a look (this sounds like an hour long job)
<mvo> pitti: sorry for the interrupt, the vmware people want to a press release soon
<pitti> (well, not really an hour I hope)
<mvo> pitti: well, vmware is in the US tz too, but it would be good if we had a little head-start :) I really hope its just a "click-accept" and not a hour long job)
<pitti> mvo: I have never done a partner archive review, do you know if there's some documentation what to check?
<pitti> I can only assume that the redistributability etc. is already settled
<mvo> pitti: I don't - since brian left it kind of felt into my hands, but this is my fist publication since 2008
<mvo> pitti: infinity discussed that with Randy on friday too, the current license in the package is very strict but randy assured us that we have the proper contracts in place of course for the redistribution
<mvo> I wonder who was doing the reviews for the other uploads in partner before, do we have a log of that?
<pitti> no idea :(
<pitti> no, the LP operations are not logged to the person level
<pitti> in fact, I don't think that NEW processing etc. is logged at all
<pitti> mvo: hm, there's a "jonas-full" sitting in oneiric's source NEW since october 20; I wonder if there's anyone who is responsible for those at all :)
<mvo> pitti: heh :) I guess hte one who was left
<mvo> pitti: I will enquire about it
<pitti> mvo: is there a vmware-view-pcoip package? because vmware-view-client ships ./usr/share/doc/vmware-view-pcoip/README.gz
<pitti> that's unusual and a potential file conflict
<pitti> ./usr/lib/libpcoip_client.so
<pitti> ./usr/lib/libpcoip_crypto.so
 * pitti sighs at proprietary software packaging which ignores all best practices of library handling..
<pitti> mvo: ^ I guess there's little point for me to complain about these libs?
 * pitti pretends he never ran lintian on this
<mvo> pitti: they are unstripped as well
<mvo> pitti: there used to be a vmware-view-pcoip from the same source pakcage during the testing, but vmware decided in the end to have just one unified package
<pitti> mvo: yes, but that worries me less; the apparently private library in a public path and weird /doc/ path do
<pitti> mvo: ah, do we need a Replaces: there?
<pitti> or just drop that extra doc file?
<mvo> pitti: I will raise it as a concern with their people
<mvo> pitti: just drop the extra file, I will do that in my bzr tree
<mvo> pitti: it was never released into tthe public with the additional binary pkg
<pitti> would be a bit sad if the first testers would get an install failure because of that right after the press release :)
<pitti> mvo: ah, ok; as long as the internal testers of that are okay with that
<mvo> yeah, indeed
<pitti> mvo: if you want to reupload, perhaps also do a c/r? who knows which other files were formerly in that other package
<pitti> mvo: if you think it's ok to ignore, just say the word, BTW
<mvo> pitti: I think its ok to ignore, it was never anywhere publically, its also part of the upstream tarball, not done by the packaging
<mvo> all testing happend in a private ppa with two people, so the risk is really low
<pitti> ah, ok
<pitti> oneiric bin-accepted then, reviewing natty ATM
<mvo> thanks!
<pitti> Files: *
<pitti> Copyright: 2011 VMware, Inc.
<pitti> License: LGPL-2.1
<pitti> mvo: hmm -- is that an error?
<pitti> sorry
<pitti> this is an error
<pitti> either it's meant to be LGPL, then the source is missing; or it can't be LGPL
<pitti> mvo: also, copyright talks about including curl, parts of freebsd, icu and what not, none of which have source in the package
<pitti> mvo: the rest looks ok, but it needs to be rejected for the wrong copyright
<mvo> pitti: ok, so I will put "proprietary" in there and reupload?
<pitti> mvo: I suppose oneiric has the same problem? can we reupload that as well?
<mvo> yes
<pitti> mvo: I don't know; right now we couldn't distribute it at all
<mvo> if I have to reupload anyway, I will fix it for them all
<pitti> because there is no license document from upstream anywhere
<pitti> that's where the "special handling for partner" comes into play which I'm not familiar with
<mvo> pitti: right  - infinity raised this as well, I'm happy to hold for now until Randy is up and we can discuss
<pitti> but the principle that licenses are restrictive applies to any license, not just the free one
<pitti> mvo: ok, I'll reject the others for now
<mvo> thanks
<mvo> re-uploaded to oneiric, doing the rest now too
<pitti> mvo: do you know if it would be possible to add our contract with VMWare to the package? right now nobody knows which rights he has with this software, so legally you aren't even allowed to download it, let alone use it
<mvo> pitti: I don't know, I think we need to discuss this with Randy, I think infinity discussed that friday too but it was late and I had to leave ( 23:00ish) so I don't know the outcome of the discussion
<doko> so both python-central and python-support demoted over the weekend, please don't re-promote ;)
<pitti> doko: over our dead bodies! :)
<pitti> doko: congrats for this!
 * mvo hugs doko
<Laney> http://orangesquash.org.uk/~laney/transitions/index.html
<Laney> :-)
<cjwatson> nice
<Laney> should be able to deploy it
<Laney> couldn't make it one-step running due to the archive/ports separation sadly, so we still need the separate download step
<Laney> otherwise running is just ./ben.native tracker -g ../configs/global.conf -cd ../configs/monitor
<Laney> you can set various directories in a config file if you want too (see ries:/srv/release.debian.org/www/transitions/global.conf)
<mvo> pitti: is there anything I can do to help with the vmware-view-client impass we currently have (binary-new in oneiric partner) before I leave for the evening? I mailed Randy but got no feedback yet
<slangasek> pitti: aside from the license question, are you happy with the vmware packages to be accepted?
<slangasek> mvo, pitti: fwiw, most partner reviews were being handled by kirkland - which doesn't help much now either ;)
 * kirkland waves :-)
<mvo> SpamapS, pitti: the verification for bug #905413 is done now, could this package please be moved to oneiric-updates?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 905413 in app-install-data-partner (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 3 other projects) "SRU for vmware-view (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/905413
<mvo> (the aging request is waived for app-install-data-partner)
<bdmurray> slangasek: notionally what do you think of updating http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/alpha-1/ with a pointer to the latest daily build?
<bdmurray> Because Alpha 2 is still so far away and there were / are some installer bugs
<slangasek> bdmurray: perhaps a generic message on all alpha pages that says "for the most recent daily image, click here"?
<slangasek> or something to that effect?
<bdmurray> slangasek: yes exactly, because people are primarily trying to install from alpha 1
<bdmurray> I mean the bug reports we are receiving now are primarily from alpha 1
<slangasek> bdmurray: yeah, I think that seems sensible.  Bug report on ubuntu-cdimage?
<bdmurray> bug 906633
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 906633 in ubuntu-cdimage "alpha pages should contain a link to the latest daily image (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/906633
#ubuntu-release 2011-12-20
<pitti> good morning
<pitti> slangasek: vmware packages> yes, except for the missing license and wrong debian/copyright, but as I said this might be a point where we have usually ignored any blatant error anyway
<cjwatson> Anyone know why http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/kernel-bugs/reports/rls-p-tracking-bugs.html seems to be stuck?
<cjwatson> Last generated on Thursday.
<stgraber> 1.1.0-19ubuntu1.1~ppa1
<stgraber> oops
<pitti> cjwatson: last time I asked apw about it, and between him and bjf they poked it to update; they didn't tell me teh details what went wrong, though
<pitti> they mentioned something about "LP upgrade", not sure if their cronjob needs manual handholding if it fails once
<mvo> could a archive admin please check/accept my vmware-view-client upload to lucid?
<pitti> mvo: looking
<pitti> mvo: so, debian/copyright still smells fishy (including open source components without providing their source, etc.), but as we discussed by mail I'll just ignore this :)
<pitti> so, accepted
<mvo> pitti: thanks! more to come soon (maverick, natty :)
<mvo> vmware-view-client for maverick, natty is now up as well, lucid appears to be build and may need a binary-new, not sure though, the LP page looks a bit odd
<pitti> mvo: lucid bin-NEWed
<pitti> mvo: sorry, didn't see your ping earlier
 * pitti just spent about an hour writing the stable+1 summary/handoff
<pitti> mvo: m/n source-NEWed, too; will watch the queues for binNEW
<mvo> thanks pitti! much appreciated
<pitti> mvo: both built and binNEWed
<pitti> mvo: if someone could verify the app-install-data-partner SRUs, I can move them to -updates as well
<mvo> pitti: great, I will ask in ubuntu-testing
<pitti> mvo: you can also test it yourself if you have time and VMs/chroots
<mvo> pitti: oh, even better. I shyed away from it because I did the SRU upload
<pitti> mvo: *shrug* I trust you to use the actual .debs from -proposed :)
<pitti> aside from that, it's just verifying that they show up in s-c and install correctly, right?
<mvo> yeah
<pitti> so for lucid/maverick etc. you might still need to wait for the publisher
<mvo> ok
<pitti> mvo: I'll now do some vacation-y stuff now (xmas prep, etc.), but will check IRC from time to time
<mvo> pitti: thanks, *much* appreciated
<pitti> kein Problem :)
<mvo> pitti: all sru verification done
<pitti> mvo: saw in the bug, moved to -updates five mins ago :)
<mvo> !!
 * mvo hugs pitti
 * pitti hugs mvo, thanks for your hard work on this
<slangasek> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Precise%20ISO%20Testing%20Dashboard/view/Daily/ - why do some of the jobs show up with rain clouds when there's "100%" for the success column?
<stgraber> slangasek: isn't it related to the number of failures over the last x runs or x days? Jenkins doesn't seem reachable here at the moment but I seem to remember reading something like that
<slangasek> I don't know what it's related to :)
<slangasek> it's confusing, that's why I ask :)
 * slangasek wonders when armhf should be moved from http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing-ports/precise_probs.html to http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/precise_probs.html
<slangasek> maybe only after LibO is built ;)
<stgraber> slangasek: hover says "1 out of the last 5 builds failed"
<slangasek> so the "100%" only refers to the number of successes in the current build?
<stgraber> right
<slangasek> ok
<stgraber> but yeah, I agree that showing 100% everywhere and having an icon indicating some kind of failure is a bit confusing ;)
#ubuntu-release 2011-12-21
<doko> slangasek, accepted libverto, do you want to delay promotion? otoh krb5 won't be built with it
<slangasek> doko: I have no reason for or against delaying promotion
<infinity> slangasek: If we only have one "port" at this point, I'd argue that we should move both armhf and powerpc (for the britney stuff), and do away with the distinction.
<infinity> slangasek: But yeah, maybe waiting on libreoffice to not vomit all over the report would be nice.
<slangasek> well, even if powerpc is the only port, if there *is* a difference in who's responsible for it I think the distinction ought to be kept
<slangasek> especially since powerpc is also seemingly never at 0
<infinity> slangasek: ppc was at zero until very recently, to be fair.
<slangasek> ah
<infinity> slangasek: And, I dunno.  Having it alone on another report leads to it being ignored.  It's a bit of a catch-22.
<infinity> "Oh look, no one fixes problems with it, let's hide them, so no one notices there are problems to fix."
 * infinity shrugs.
<slangasek> well, I don't feel strongly either way
<infinity> This has nothing to do, of course, with the mirroring distinction, or the "official support" tag in LP, just for the britney reports, I think it's not worth the separation.
<slangasek> the plusoners may have more relevant opinions here
<infinity> I think it made more sense when -ports was more than half the arches we had.
<infinity> Now it's.. One.
<doko> slangasek, either the third buildd appears or we should drop powerpc. could you escalate the ticket?
<infinity> (And we list it on, say, the ftbfs reports and most of our home-grown archive reports)
<slangasek> doko: what ticket is this?
<doko> slangasek, infinity knows the number, I need to search ...
<infinity> 48569
<slangasek> ta
<slangasek> I won't necessarily escalate it before I know what else is in lamont's queue ahead of it, however
<doko> slangasek, and here is bug #907126 to reduce the build load as well
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 907126 in launchpad "allow exclusion of powerpc builds from PPA's (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/907126
<infinity> That's only for non-virt anyway.
<infinity> Which people are meant to be careful with.
<infinity> (In theory)
<doko> practice beats theory
<infinity> Heh.
<infinity> Still, the third machine would make things fine.
<infinity> Given that PPC always catches up, just sometimes get a bit backlogged.
<infinity> One more box should make it happy.
<infinity> And once I finish the livefs-in-soyuz thing, we get sulfur as an lp-buildd too.
<doko> yes, but it does have an impact on workflow. and things like linaro-overlays have priority on the buildds
<infinity> I might also cut build time when I'm rooting around in lp-buildd too.
<lamont> slangasek: that ticket needs stakeholder escalation if you want it anytime soon... 'twas #460 in the queue earlier today (and it's not just lamont's queue, thanks)
<infinity> We always meant to do something with the "uninstalling build-deps failed" return code from sbuild, but we never did.  So, given that no one cares anyway, we may as well skip the uninstall step.
<infinity> Which shaves a ton of time off every build.
<doko> slangasek, still see libev in component-mismatches
<slangasek> doko: I don't - reload?
<doko> ohh, not anymore. libverto promoted
<doko> have to get used to the 30min intervals
 * doko watches Riddell's kde mess
#ubuntu-release 2011-12-22
<brendand> any meeting this week?
#ubuntu-release 2012-12-17
<micahg> ScottK: or infinity:  could one of you please let the above into quantal-proposed ^^ I've done basic testing and would like it to bake for a day
 * micahg heads for sleep and should be back in ~8.5 hrs
<micahg> thanks to whoever released webkit
<Mirv> PS's top wish at the moment would be compiz 1:0.9.8.6-0ubuntu1 into quantal (even though unity was pushed before it), because of schedule targets of pushing similar release into precise immediately after Christmas holidays
<cjohnston> ]/51
<cjohnston> 51
#ubuntu-release 2012-12-18
<Mirv> SpamapS: hi! could you take a peek at compiz 1:0.9.8.6-0ubuntu1 in the SRU queue? the diff is quite small, and it'd need to go in before precise compiz update which in turn is aimed for 12.04.2..
<Mirv> so that 1:0.9.8.6-0ubuntu1 is in the quantal queue
<infinity> Mirv: Why would it need to go in before precise?
<SpamapS> Mirv: I'd echo infinity's question. But anyway, I will be doing SRU stuff tomorrow. Not sure I'll have time today.
<infinity> SpamapS: I reviewed and accepted it for him, but I'd still like to know the answer to my question. :P
<SpamapS> ah ok
<Mirv> infinity / spampaps: I mean, there are partially same bug fixes aiming to go to precise, so that quantal release would need to go in first
<Mirv> so there is an upcoming 0.9.7.12 release for precise brewing
<infinity> Mirv: Yes, and I'm wondering where you came up with the idea that Q has to land before P.
<Mirv> thanks a lot
<infinity> Mirv: They could both land at the same time, or even in the inverse order.
<infinity> Mirv: We have a hard requirement that fixes be committed/landed in the development branch/series so they don't get "lost", but no such requirement for all old stable releases.
<Mirv> infinity: we have had that idea, not sure where it'd come from. of course there is the need for fixes to land first in development version, but I guess nothing written about a need to go to a newer stable release first
<infinity> (And, indeed, we often fix things in an LTS that we don't deem necessary to fix in every other stable release)
<infinity> Mirv: Anyhow, I reviewed and accepted it anyway, but don't let odd ideas about ordering block you from uploading in the future.  And the precise.2 stuff is on a pretty strict timeline.
<Mirv> infinity: ok, I'll try to stop the odd ideas from spreading
<Mirv> infinity: regarding .2 bamf/precise (0.2.124.2) would be useful to get into -proposed as well
<Mirv> didrocks mentioned he'd be uploading the compiz 0.9.7.12 to the queue when he comes back from holiday, even though it starts to be somewhat late already at that point
<Mirv> but apparently now mterry plans to upload it already this week, after discussing with didrocks...
<Mirv> good night, and good that I happened to glance on IRC still so I could give the compiz precise release to michael
#ubuntu-release 2012-12-19
<cjwatson> I've changed queue's default behaviour to exact-match, now that bug 33700 is fixed; ubuntu-archive-tools r679.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 33700 in Launchpad itself "could queue filters match source as well as binaries?" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/33700
<Laney> Please someone look at releasing glib2.0 into q-updates to deal with banshee uninstallability there
<cjwatson> Laney: seems reasonable - done.  At some point in the near future could you please remember to check on bug 1044322?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1044322 in GLib "indicator-messages-service crashed with assert in g_menu_exporter_name_vanished()" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1044322
<cjwatson> We should get clearer data once it's in -updates, and if it isn't improving then we'll need to reopen that bug
<Laney> Yeah. I'll keep a tab open. Thanks.
<Laney> I suppose it's encouraging that neither the -proposed or raring versions of indicator-messages see the crash
<Laney> as those users will likely have new enough glib installed
<mterry> infinity, I just uploaded a new compiz to precise-proposed.  I was hoping to get it in before end of week/end of year to enable more testing and hopefully get it into 12.04.2
<mterry> infinity, this is the one that enables unredirect for non-intel/nouveau machines
<cjwatson> Has anyone done any kind of verification of current precise images on non-SB?
<cjwatson> Just wondering if we might be able to release this mess before the shutdown
<xnox> cjwatson: jenkins is green =)
<xnox> (but that simply does fully presseded desktop/server cds)
<xnox> from 21st of November there were no reports submitted on iso tracker.
<xnox> (against precise daily testing milestone)
<infinity> cjwatson: How much of the snag still needs verification and promotion?  I haven't looked in a while.
<infinity> Hrm, lots...
<infinity> shim, grub-installer, base-installer, debian-installer, ubiquity, ubuntu-defaults-builder, livecd-rootfs...
<cjwatson> Yeah, but nearly all of that is that one bug :-)
<cjwatson> Possibly not absolutely all
 * xnox should retest ubiquity kernel-headers bug.
<infinity> cjwatson: If any of the bits from the Big Bug of Doom can start moving along, we should probably just do this piecemeal instead of one big mess.
<infinity> cjwatson: Since tracking verification for 20 packages in one bug is lollerskatingly difficult.
<slangasek> infinity: I don't think there's any useful piecemeal verification to be done; the bug is "SB support" and that requires the whole set
<infinity> slangasek: Well, we've done piecemeal verification to keep the kernel moving along, for instance.  If we know that shim now works as we want it, that could promote, etc.
<infinity> slangasek: But sure, I'm happy with a couple of people telling me "this set of 7 packages now looks good go".
<slangasek> well, since shim itself only comes into play once the installer+grub bits land, I'd say that can be promoted, yeah
<stgraber> slangasek: still hoping to get a fix for the AMI/Lenovo unsigned kernel bug for 12.04.2?
<slangasek> stgraber: yes; the initial promotion shouldn't block on this though
<slangasek> especially since I have di^W bisect gnu-efi
<infinity> slangasek: Yes, that was sort of my point, was verifying in dependent layers, until we get to the top (d-i/ubiquity/livecd-rootfs) and call it done.
<stgraber> right, we can always stack another SRU on top of it once we get a fix (and push to 12.10 too)
<xnox> what about chinese image failing to build?
<xnox>  linux-signed-generic-lts-quantal : Depends: linux-signed-image-generic-lts-quantal but it is not going to be installed
<slangasek> infinity: except the only two independent layers are "this SB-only stuff that's a no-op until integrated (shim*)" and "everything else" :)
<infinity> slangasek: Fair enough.
<infinity> xnox: Hrm?
<xnox> infinity: ubuntu desktop chinese is failing to build for a while now, with that error. Yet regular image builds fine.
<infinity> I see no reason that should fail...
<infinity> Just tested here, nothing's in universe, etc...
 * xnox does wonder where am I getting these fail emails from. 1 sec.
<infinity> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/precise/ubuntu-zh_CN/20121219/livecd-20121219-amd64.out
<infinity> It's definitely broken.  But... Why? :/
<stgraber> I can reproduce the failure on a standard 12.04 system when installing linux-signed-generic-lts-quantal
<stgraber>  linux-signed-image-3.5.0-21-generic : Depends: sbsigntool but it is not installable
<infinity> Oh, I had -proposed enabled in my test.
<infinity> Which the livefs builds do too..
<infinity> But maybe zh_CN doesn't.
<stgraber> right, sbsigntool is only in -proposed
<infinity> That, I can fix.
<xnox> infinity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1450535/ looks odd. (diff of the two logs) chinese image is not doing UEFI thing at all?!
<stgraber> xnox: correct. The defaults-builder image lack EFI
<stgraber> I believe I filed a bug for that
<stgraber> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-defaults-builder/+bug/1068156
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1068156 in ubuntu-defaults-builder (Ubuntu Raring) "Images built using ubuntu-defaults-builder lack EFI support." [High,Triaged]
<xnox> and is that targeted for 12.04.2 SB enablment or not?
<stgraber> would first need to fix in raring :)
<infinity> Is the ubuntu-defaults-builder in precise-proposed not meant to fix this?
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1075181 lists as ubuntu-defaults-builder "release in raring & committed in precise"
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1075181 in ubuntu-defaults-builder (Ubuntu Precise) "Backport UEFI Secure Boot support for Ubuntu 12.04.2" [High,Fix committed]
<stgraber> infinity: my interpretation of the changelog is that this fixes the vmlinuz case, but it won't create the EFI directory or setup the shim and all those things
<stgraber> infinity: so in short, no
<infinity> Hrm.  This systems like a larger failure in u-d-b. :/
<infinity> Given that it's meant to be for customisation the official build process, not replacing it. :P
<infinity> s/the/of the/
<xnox> "Nov 23 13:03:19 *	cjwatson enables -proposed for precise builds" infinity should chinese images be build with proposed as well then?
<infinity> A bit more needs to be done than that.
<infinity> The Chinese image isn't getting the LTS kernel on the image at all (well, until we try to install -signed-, but that's not when we want it)
<infinity> Oh, wait, no.  I lied.  There it is.
<infinity> Yeah, just promoting some of this stuff should magically fix the Chinese image build, though it still might not actually DTRT, according to stgraber.
<cjwatson> xnox,infinity: I tried to reproduce the zh_CN failure locally, and couldn't.  I'm hoping having stuff promoted will improve matters, indeed.
<infinity> cjwatson: It just comes down to not being built against proposed, AFAICT.
<cjwatson> We should definitely improve u-d-b for all this, but I don't think it needs to block this bug
<cjwatson> infinity: I couldn't reproduce it locally even given that. :-(
<cjwatson> (I mentioned all this a few days ago, maybe last week ...)
<infinity> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1450588/
<xnox> cjwatson: is SB on the chinese image required or desired feature?
<infinity> cjwatson: ^-- Pretty easy to reproduce.
<cjwatson> xnox: desired
<cjwatson> xnox: we shipped 12.10 without it
<cjwatson> xnox: the required goal for 12.04.2 is equivalent support to 12.10
<infinity> If we're happy with sbsigntool, let me release that.
<cjwatson> anything more is gravy
<xnox> =)))) Hmm.... gravy
 * xnox should have dinner =)
<infinity> cjwatson: Are you satisfied that the current sbsigntool is doing vaguely sbsigny things?
<infinity> cjwatson: I'll push that one out now and have one less thing to worry about as we untangle this.
<cjwatson> infinity: yeah
<infinity> slangasek: Same question for shim/shim-signed?
<cjwatson> if you're looking for an order to do things in, the original upload order was fairly reasonable
<slangasek> infinity: yes
<cjwatson> there was a non-obvious thing where bits of build system had to go earlier than you might think, iirc
<infinity> cjwatson: Right now, I'm just picking off things that don't obviously activate without other bits.
<infinity> cjwatson: But over the next day or two, the goal should just be to release them all, if we're ready for that.
<jbicha> infinity: could you look at promoting the mesa-utils binary for bug 914631?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 914631 in gnome-control-center "[mir] mesa-demos" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/914631
<infinity> jbicha: Was there a reason no one ever responded to Bryce's comment on that bug? :/
<jbicha> you mean about not needing mesa-utils to look up driver info? I think the lack of response was that no one wanted to write that patch
<infinity> I suspect the code to do what he suggests would be shorter than the core required to fork and parse output from glxinfo, and would also be faster.
<infinity> s/core/code/
<infinity> jbicha: But, whatever.  If no one's willing to do it without the fork, I'm not going to second-guess mterry's MIR.
 * mterry looks up
<mterry> infinity, I think the problem is that the code required to fork and parse output from glxinfo is already written
<mterry> infinity, so while bryce's suggestion is a good one, it's just unmanned work
<infinity> mterry: Well, yes.  "Code already written" hasn't ever stood in the way of us considering it objectionable before. :P
<RAOF> infinity: Also, you *want* to fork and spit out some info, because proprietary drivers are hateful.
<mterry> infinity, :)
<mterry> That's a fair point.  glxinfo does have a lot of crashers due to drivers being awful
<infinity> If querying "what driver am I using" crashes, that seems fundamentally broken.  But okay.
<RAOF> infinity: Exactly that query crashes if you've installed fglrx but are not using it.
<infinity> RAOF: Special.
<RAOF> (Because proprietary drivers replace libGL, which is where you call, and their libGL isn't a mastery of failsafe error handling)
<infinity> Anyhow, like I said, I won't second-guess this, once gnome-control-center is actually built, I'll promote mesa-whatever.
<infinity> RAOF: Well, I'd question why this query is happening in libGL.  Isn't there a more fundamental Xish way of saying "this is my video driver"?
<RAOF> Actually, no.
<infinity> RAOF: There's certainly enough vomit in the logs to indicate that something knows what drivers are in play.
<RAOF> And they're not after the video driver; they're after the OpenGL renderer.
<infinity> I guess none of that is actually exported to a public interface?
<RAOF> It is; glGetString(GL_RENDERER)
<infinity> RAOF: No, they're after the "video", if the dialog is to be believed.
<infinity> I think that dialog will even happily display VESA drivers, if you're using one (via parsing the X log, oh my)
<RAOF> We're talking about the System Details?Overview, right?
<infinity> Yeah.
<infinity> I mean, I know that it *is* displaying the GL renderer.
<infinity> But that's not the same as saying that's what they actually want to be displaying.
<RAOF> Right.
<RAOF> They could indeed do something different; there's surely some byzantine way involving looking up the PCIID database.
<RAOF> But X doesn't help you at all there.
<RAOF> xf86-video-intel knows that it's running on an Intel? Sandybridge Mobile, but there's no mechanism to export that anywhere.
<RAOF> Except the GL renderer string :)
<infinity> Fair enough.  Seems like a bit of a design flaw, but I'm okay with "no, this just plain can't be done".
<RAOF> Noone's ever really felt the need to add that protocol; and people *are* mostly interested in the 3d driver anyway.
<jbicha> I filed https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=690527
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 690527 in Other Preferences "Don't call 'glxinfo -l' to show the graphics card info" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<infinity> Has anyone ever noticed a bizarre bug where window contents only refresh when you move the window?
<RAOF> Sounds like damage problems.
<slangasek> always a downer when damage is broken
#ubuntu-release 2012-12-20
<hggdh> when will libvirt as fixed by bug 1055658 be promoted to precise-updates?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1055658 in libvirt (Ubuntu Precise) "Under load, libvirt fails to start VMs concurrently" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1055658
<Mirv> I'll echo once more the mterry's queue plea to SRU team before going: < mterry> infinity, I just uploaded a new compiz to precise-proposed.  I was hoping to get it in before end of week/end of year to enable more testing and hopefully get it into 12.04.2
<infinity> hggdh: When someone can reproduce and verify https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/+bug/1027987
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1027987 in libvirt (Ubuntu Precise) "Starting libvirtd takes too long because of "udevadm settle" timeout" [Medium,Fix committed]
<hggdh> infinity: ah, it is tied to this bug also. Well, I will upgrade it on some of our servers; I wil check if they use storage pools and, if they do so, I will go ahead and mark this one -done as well
<infinity> hggdh: The problem seems to be that no one can reproduce the original bug to verify it's fixed.  If you can actually do that, that would be helpful.
<hggdh> infinity: I am not sure I will find storage pools in use, but I will try; if at all possible, I will get a scratch server and try it
 * xnox has lvm-pool backed libvirt but not running precise on the host. maybe i can downgrade... libvirt to test this
#ubuntu-release 2012-12-21
 * mterry hopes again for attention on the compiz precise SRU waiting for approval, before the holiday break
<jbicha> mterry: I tried to setup Deja Dup with Amazon S3 yesterday but all I got was http://i.imgur.com/RnUaM.png
<mterry> jbicha, :(
<mterry> jbicha, I haven't used S3 in a bit
<mterry> jbicha, but I haven't received other reports of that failure
<mterry> jbicha, I'll try to use S3 and see what happens
<mterry> Ooh, thanks for the compiz acceptance!
<mterry> infinity, ^  :)
#ubuntu-release 2012-12-22
<phillw> Hi good people, any news on bug 964705 for ubuntu? Others seem to be taking it more seriously?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 964705 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "System policy prevents modification of network settings for all users" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/964705
<phillw> it should be a really easy 'cherry pick'?
<ScottK> phillw: It's really not an #ubuntu-release question.  I'd talk to cyphermox.
<phillw> ScottK: I know, but I start here and then you good people tell me where to go (politely :) )
<ScottK> phillw: That's not what this channel is for.
<phillw> ScottK: please let me know which channel is? As I chase bugs up, I bounced around... that is not a problem for me. i learn more each time I chase stuff :) So, in this case... which channel should I ask on about debian having a fix that I want into ubuntu?
<ScottK> #ubuntu-devel would be better.
<phillw> thanks :) ... I enter that room rarely, but I will ask them.
<phillw> ScottK: oh S#1T, it's looking like polkit :(
<mdeslaur> phillw: I'm not quite sure what the issue is....by default network manager wants to create system-wide network connections, so you need to be an admin, else you need to uncheck the box.
<mdeslaur> phillw: doesn't seem like a bug to me.
<phillw> mdeslaur: Nor am I, my query to #ubuntu-devel is why has it been  rated and fixed by others?
<mdeslaur> phillw: rated and fixed?
<mdeslaur> phillw: I'm not quite sure what that means
<phillw> mdeslaur: openSUSE rated it critical.. Fix released.
<phillw> Debian .. Fix released.
<mdeslaur> phillw: yeah, debian fixed it so it works just like Ubuntu
<mdeslaur> Install a PolicyKit pkla file which allows members of group netdev or sudo
<mdeslaur>      to create system-wide network connections without being prompted for the
<mdeslaur>      admin password.
<mdeslaur> phillw: that's exactly how ubuntu behaves
<phillw> mdeslaur: I'm not here for a fight of which is the better way to do things? All I want is no bugs reported :D
<mdeslaur> phillw: well, that won't really happen. The ubuntu bug is about people wanting regular non-admin users to be able to create system-wide network connections without being in the admin group. That's not going to happen.
<phillw> bug 1008344
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1008344 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "checks "admin" group membership instead of querying polkit" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1008344
<phillw> does it?
<mdeslaur> phillw: that's a completely different issue
<mdeslaur> and yes, bug 1008344 does seem valid
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1008344 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "checks "admin" group membership instead of querying polkit" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1008344
<phillw> is it? so some one cannot connect via network is invalid, but attempting to change language is?
<mdeslaur> phillw: two completely different bugs. The first some is that people don't want to be an admin to modify system network connections. That's a security issue, and the current behaviour is the correct behaviour. The second bug is that language-selector is checking groups itself, instead of relying on the groups configured in policykit
<mdeslaur> phillw: the second bug is a valid issue, the first is not.
<phillw> mdeslaur: please do note, I'm just being devils advocate and not "having a go" at you. I have been told that I can be 'head strong'.
<mdeslaur> phillw: the two are _completely_ different issues and are unrelated.
<phillw> mdeslaur: okies, so why has debian issued a fix and ubuntu not?
<mdeslaur> phillw: don't worry, I have a nice hard shell :)
 * phillw just popping out for nicotine :)
<mdeslaur> phillw: the debian bug that is linked is that their network manager was failing _completely_, so they fixed it by making it equivalent to the current ubuntu behaviour
<mdeslaur> phillw: it's not the same bug at all
<mdeslaur> phillw: but someone decided to link them, even though they are unrelated
<phillw> mdeslaur: in that case, would you be so kind as to split it up?
<phillw> I can only go off bug updates that I see. You people know much more about the 'innards' than me.
<phillw> mdeslaur: I've taken the time to actually read through bug 964705 and I'm now more confused than I was before...
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 964705 in NetworkManager "System policy prevents modification of network settings for all users" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/964705
<phillw> mdeslaur: when people 'decide' stuff, may be they should take into account people like jpujades ?
<mdeslaur> phillw: he should read the policykit documentation to create his local modifications in the right place so they don't get overwritten
<phillw> mdeslaur: with the greatest regard for you, and others who support versions of ed-ubuntu in its various forms... Maybe some one could actually reach out to him?
<mdeslaur> phillw: it's a bug tracker, not a support desk. Feel free to write him if you'd like.
<phillw> mdeslaur: well, that comes as spectacular fail? Is / Are there any 'support desk' people for Edu-buntu ? No, there are not. When people go the mile to install ubuntu as the system at a place of education, they are going out on a limb. I'm a bit down with your answer to that problem. :(
<ScottK> phillw: Please take it elsewhere.  This isn't a channel for arguing about bugs.
<phillw> mdeslaur: if you wish to move from -devel and here as we get told off, please /j ##phillw my apoligies to ScottK
<infinity> Riddell: Someone seems to have missed uploading kdegames_4:4.9.95, and all the new games packages depend on it.
#ubuntu-release 2012-12-23
<Noskcaj> why has the lubuntu ppc daily not been updated for 4 days?
<infinity> Noskcaj: Hrm, looks like the CD building scripts are having a sad about kernels.
<Noskcaj> infinity, ok?
<Noskcaj> one other question: why not make a semi-netboot  version of ubuntu so it can still fit on a cd? e.g. downloads the extra ~300mb the the currect iso has
<infinity> "Semi-netboot"?
<Noskcaj> one other question: why not make a semi-netboot  version of ubuntu so it can still fit on a cd? e.g. downloads the extra ~300mb the the currect iso has
<infinity> What's wrong with the actual netboot?
<Noskcaj> infinity, what should i be refring to the idea as?
<Noskcaj> *referring
<infinity> Like I said, what's wrong with the current netboot?
<Noskcaj> infinity, nothing, just so the gui install was there and a little as possible had to be downloaded
<infinity> We're not likely to start adding more ISOs to QA.
<Noskcaj> stupid question, never mind
<Noskcaj> didn't think so
<smw> Anyone know why the alternate cd was discontinued?
<Noskcaj> smw: might have something to do with the fact Ubuntu is 1gb now
<smw> Noskcaj, does ubuntu 12.10 fit on a cd?
<smw> the desktop one I mean
<infinity> Has nothing to do with the size, and everything to do with us not wanting to support and QA two images.
<infinity> The people who really need d-i tend to also be the people who use netboot, so the value of the alternate CDs wasn't high.
<Noskcaj> smw, no, lubuntu, xubuntu, netboot and maybe kubuntu still do however
<smw> ok :-\
<smw> infinity, I find them useful anyways
<smw> I think I will just install 12.04.1
<smw> I don't really need 12.10
<Noskcaj> smw: you could always upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10
<smw> I see no reason to do that
<Noskcaj> ok
<infinity> Noskcaj: lubuntu/powerpc should be back.
<infinity> (Oversized, and possibly not quite working, but at least I got it building again)
<infinity> smw: Are you installing on machines that have no network access?
<infinity> smw: Or on machines that can't display a GUI?
<infinity> (Cause that's the only cross-section that the alternate CD would serve... and for the latter, you'd probably want the server CD)
<smw> infinity, nah, I just like the alternate cd...
<smw> and my dl speed is quite horrible
<infinity> Okay, so what's wrong with the desktop CD?
<smw> I just don't like it. Debian installer is the one I know (not a good reason I guess)
<smw> infinity, I am downloading the desktop cd. Only another 1-1.5 hours left (17% done so far).
<Noskcaj> infinity, thanks, we can now test the most broken iso in history. ppc d-i: can't boot after install, desktop: many graphics issues, all: kvm issues, most: oversized.
#ubuntu-release 2013-12-16
<rsalveti> infinity: if still around, could you approve the android-headers binary package?
<infinity> rsalveti: Looks good, accepting.  Thanks for the fix.
<rsalveti> infinity: awesome, thanks
<Mirv> seb128 preNEW reviewed properties-cpp on Friday
<rsalveti> infinity: mind checking bug 1261393 as well? this is needed so we can update libhybris
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1261393 in android-headers (Ubuntu) "[MIR] Inclusion of android-headers in main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1261393
<infinity> rsalveti: If it was already in main, it doesn't need an MIR.
<rsalveti> infinity: the previous package was already in main
<rsalveti> as it's not a 100% replacement, I thought we'd need a mir
<infinity> rsalveti: Close enough.
<infinity> rsalveti: Done.
<rsalveti> infinity: great, thanks!
<lool> Hey
<ogra_> lool, we shouoldnt build it on ppc
<ogra_> (android-headers that is)
<rsalveti> ogra_: android-headers is all
<lool> I think we have to hint libhybris in
<lool> rsalveti: checking status of android-headers
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, we might want to limit it ... there is nothing to use them with on ppc
<lool> it was renamed
<lool> rsalveti: problem is that the binary package name changed
<lool> so we have to remove  android-platform-headers | 0.1.0+git20130606+c5d897a-0ubuntu37 | trusty | all
<rsalveti> right, that was dropped with latest libhybris indeed
<lool> rsalveti: was this pulled on developers' systems?  do we need some transition path?
<lool> like a transition package
<rsalveti> lool: nops
<lool> I see android-headers conflicts/replaces it so I guess it's alright if it was only used in bdeps
<rsalveti> yup
<lool> I guess we need archive admin to remove the old name
<lool> then libhybris can go in
<rsalveti> lool: I don't get why it's saying it's out-of-date for arm64/powerpc/ppc64el
 * cjwatson looks at this android-headers/libhybris thing
<cjwatson> right, that arch list corresponds to the arches not built by the new libhybrid
<cjwatson> *libhybris
<rsalveti> right
<lool> but it's the same as before
<cjwatson> so it's effectively NBS, but I think one of the corner cases that doesn't show up in that report
<cjwatson> lool: the android-platform-headers package was dropped
<lool> it was arch all and was dropped entirely
<cjwatson> indeed, but there's no publication to supersede it on those architectures
<cjwatson> anyway, I'll deal with it
<lool> so britney did see android-headers was superseding android-platform-headers via Conflicts/Replaces somehow?  but that's arch: all too
<cjwatson> no no no  no no
<cjwatson> nothing to do with c/r or superseding or anything
<cjwatson> it's just NBS
<cjwatson> I've removed it from trusty, should clear itself up in a cycle or two
<lool> great, thanks
<xnox_> yeah \o/ asterisk 11 =)
<xnox_> it better drop sqlite2 =)
#ubuntu-release 2013-12-17
<Mirv> could the properties-cpp from trusty NEW queue be accepted? it was reviewed by seb128 already, but I can't ping him to approve it since he's away.
<Riddell> any ideas on how to debug current kubuntu images?  going past the Try Kubuntu stage on the live image X and bits of KDE start but not the important bits
<Riddell> log files don't give much into http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/log/
<Riddell> and the ~/.cache/upstart/startkde.log one isn't there which is where I'd hope to look
<xnox> Riddell: ~/.xsession-errors ?
<xnox> Riddell: is lightdm starting the /kubuntu/ session or some kde one?
<Riddell> xnox: um, how would I know?
<Riddell> I don't think there is a ~/.xsession-errors either, let me reboot and check
<Riddell> xnox: right, no ~/.xsession-errors
<rsalveti> sergiusens: did you ping someone about the golang-gocheck package?
<sergiusens> rsalveti, I don't recall :-/
<sergiusens> rsalveti, but it's not blocking us at all yet
<rsalveti> sergiusens: ok, cool then
<sergiusens> infinity, do you mind reviewing golang-gocheck which is in the NEW queue?
<mdeslaur> did I break the publisher or something? my qt4-x11 and qtbase-opensource-src security updates aren't showing up, and it's been 3 hours now
<infinity> mdeslaur: Check again.
<infinity> mdeslaur: Mirrors weren't being triggered correctly after some internal shuffling.
<mdeslaur> infinity: hrm, I still don't see them...do I need to wait a while more?
<infinity> mdeslaur: Maybe, I only just fixed it.
<mdeslaur> infinity: ok, I'll check again in a bit. thanks!
<robru> infinity, ping about eglibc. i've been told to release gallery-app but it's blocked by this
<infinity> robru: If I can get someone to test it on touch without running in to the part where debconf on touch is apparently goofy, I'll be happy to unblock it.
<infinity> slangasek: ^
<slangasek> goofy how?
<robru> infinity, well i'm here right now and ready to test whatever. what steps should i take to test this?
<infinity> slangasek: That was more a ping to remind you that you'd said you'd test it.  But cjohnston tried to test for me and found that any interaction with debconf (and not just within the glibc maintainer scripts, but even dpkg-reconfiguring debconf itself) led him to buttons that went nowhere.
<slangasek> erm ok
<infinity> robru: Flip to read-write, enable trusty-proposed, upgrade libc6, reboot, see if world explodes.  Basically.
<slangasek> infinity: yeah, I've been trying to do a system-image update on my phone first and am hitting timeouts
<cjohnston> the return key on touch seems to be broken
<robru> infinity, on it
<slangasek> cjohnston: you're doing the upgrade from the Terminal app?
<cjohnston> I tried from both the terminal app and from my laptop
<cjohnston> but return wasn't working in either location
<slangasek> ok, so the workaround is export DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive
<cjohnston> I couldn't get that working either
<slangasek> why not?  if you used that, there would be no debconf prompts to hit enter at
<cjohnston> not sure. the prompt continued to appear
<robru> infinity, having a 'duh' moment here. ca.archive, archive, and ports are all 404'ing when I try to enable -proposed. what is the correct sources.list line for this?
<slangasek> cjohnston: ok, can you give some actual technical specifics here?  because that is guaranteed by the debconf spec to work, it's what we use on all the buildds, and it works every time
<infinity> robru: deb http://us.ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports trusty-proposed main
<robru> infinity, thanks
<cjohnston> slangasek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6590748/
<slangasek> cjohnston: and after that, what command did you run to install libc6?
<cjohnston> apt-get install libc6
<slangasek> hum
<robru> infinity, blah, what should I do? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6590792/ (I think this is my fault)
<robru> infinity, nm, --reinstall
<cjohnston> slangasek: I'm guessing it isn't obvious what I've done wrong
<slangasek> cjohnston: it doesn't look like you've done anything wrong, so no :)
<cjohnston> well... I guess good for me. heh
<cjohnston> if yall need something else just ping
<robru> infinity, ok, got libc6 installed on a mako and rebooted. looks good so far. unity8 boots and apps can be launched. just running some AP tests, they're running ok so far. anything specific you want me to check for?
<infinity> robru: "It doesn't seem to be crashing things" is probably good enough.
<infinity> slangasek: Want any more specific testing done before I unblock it?
<slangasek> robru: definitely want to hear some AP coverage, but I don't have any specifics in mind
<robru> infinity, yep, address_book_app has 14 passing tests, so not only is stuff not crashing, but tests are even passing. please unblock ;-)
<slangasek> robru: are you in a position to run all the AP tests against it?  This isn't really your problem, but if there are any regressions introduced I want us to find them before other teams start to (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻
<infinity> Before other teams start to hire Koreans?
<slangasek> ...
<slangasek> is your unicode broken? :)
<robru> slangasek, well, I can run some tests. but I don't have all day for this ;-) are there specific ones that are more important to you?
<infinity> Maybe.  Just looked like silly asian emoticons to me.
<slangasek> robru: no, there aren't :)
<slangasek> infinity: you've never seen U+bajillion ANGRY MAN FLIPPING TABLE before?
<infinity> ... no?
<robru> slangasek, well i'll run a few then
<slangasek> huh
<slangasek> robru: appreciate it - if you can let me know which ones you've done, I can try to run a few here once I manage to catch my phone up to the archive (or maybe I'll get the emulator working before that happens
<slangasek> )
<infinity> slangasek: I'm going to catch a cat nap while I wait for more excitement at 1SS.  If you end up satisfied with your testing, feel free to delete my block from my hint file.
<slangasek> infinity: ack, thanks
<robru> slangasek, ok, so far camera and address book are good
<robru> slangasek, cordova and dialer tests also good
<robru> slangasek, yeah, keyboard and webbrowser looking good too. i'd say it's good
<robru> infinity, ^ half a dozen tests are saying libc6 is flawless
<slangasek> robru: excellent, thanks
<slangasek> mdeslaur: did your security updates show up?
<mdeslaur> slangasek: nope, lamont is still poking at it
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> then that explains what I'm seeing on ports :)
<lamont> slangasek: basically, updates stopped earlier today when syncproxy started failing to connect to all of the frontline mirrors
 * slangasek nods
<lamont> landing the puppet branch now to fix it, should just be a few more moinutes
<lamont> slangasek: triggered, should show up momentarily.  and should actually stick as a change here in just a few minutes
<slangasek> lamont: thx :)
<slangasek> lamont: how "momentarily"?
<slangasek> (ports still not updated)
<lamont> meh. ports.
<lamont> let me do that one too
<slangasek> ta
<lamont> fixed
<lamont> pulsed, too
 * slangasek waits patiently :)
<slangasek> lamont: is it still pulsing?
<lamont> slangasek: it thinks it's done
<slangasek> lamont: http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/trusty/main/ is not updated
<lamont> good point
<lamont> remind me where the trigger file lives on ftpmaster?
<slangasek> not sure what trigger file that is
<lamont> archive publisher
 * lamont starts walking the cronjob forward
<slangasek> yeah, I'm not sure I know, so I can't remind you, only try to race you in looking it up :)
<lamont> heh. no worries
<lamont> oh hahaha :/
<lamont> gimme a moment
<lamont> slangasek: how long does the publisher run go before it triggers?
<slangasek> man, all these questions
<slangasek> lamont: I'm not sure I've run one by hand since cjwatson optimized it
<lamont> 03-58/5 * * * *  <-- wtf that's valid??? wow
<lamont> TIL
<slangasek> :-)
<lamont> so... I'm going to stall and see if it does it all by itself in the next 10 minutes, before manually doing it
<lamont> ports was a semi-different problem.
<lamont> 1/2 was turul breaking for the same reasons as archive, the other 1/2 was me giving infinity a rolename host to trigger, and not giving it an ssh key in ldap
<lamont> :/
<lamont> also, merry christmas
<slangasek> Christmas is early?
<lamont> heh
<slangasek> lamont: doesn't seem to have fixed itself (yet?)?
<lamont> yeah.
<lamont> and I'm failing to find the trigger
 * lamont manually triggers sawo to do its thing
<lamont> infinity: you around mang?
<slangasek> I think he's still napping
<slangasek> lamont: still poking at it?
<lamont> it's actually syncing
<slangasek> ok
<lamont> it has a bit of catching up to do, thouhg.. :(
<lamont> into universe now... h
<slangasek> yeah, understood - thanks :)
<lamont> slangasek: 1/2 fresh
<slangasek> \o/
<lamont> slangasek: so either the next publisher run that actually changes things will really publish to ports, or we'll need to look into it more, preferably with someone who knows where the *(Y)& triggger is
<lamont> ^^ that means you, infinity
<mdeslaur> lamont: all my stuff is there now, both in ports and security. thanks!
<lamont> slangasek: ports pulse done
<slangasek> lamont: thanks
<lamont> slangasek: now that mdeslaur is happy, can I count on you to come poke us if the next publisher run that changes trusty doesn't make it to ports?
<lamont> because I know he won't. :D
<lamont> mdeslaur: I see the method to your madness all over my phone
<mdeslaur> lamont: oups, I'm getting this on people.c.c: Could not resolve hostname sumac: Name or service not known
<lamont> mdeslaur: FQDN
<lamont> have a nice day
<mdeslaur> lol
<mdeslaur> ok, /me goes and modifies script
<lamont> welcome to my world?
<slangasek> lamont: yeah, I suspect I may be poking again if ports doesn't update :)
<mdeslaur> what is this, 1989? did the NIS server blow up? :)
<lamont> mdeslaur: the search directive was intentionally removed from resolv.conf
#ubuntu-release 2013-12-18
<skaet> slangasek, ping?
<cjwatson> lamont: FYI - the trigger's in lp:ubuntu-archive-publishing, and deployed in some path on pepo that "locate ubuntu-archive-publishing" should readily find
<cjwatson> anyone in ~ubuntu-archive should be able to merge stuff for you, and anyone with lp_archive@pepo can deploy
<cjwatson> by whichever of "bzr pull" and "bzr up" does something
<skaet> cjwatson, hiya, would you mind turning on the freeze for alpha 1?  not seeing response from slangasek.
<skaet> infinity, ^ you able to help?
<cjwatson> sorry, about to go to bed, seriously tired.
<skaet> understand,  very late there.
<cjwatson> not competent to operate non-trivial machinery :)
<skaet> hopefully slangasek will pop back on soon, or inifinity can help then.    sleep well. :-)
<skaet> stgraber, you able to help out?
<slangasek> skaet: hi, looking now
<skaet> thanks slangasek
<slangasek> hmm, if someone has a tool for collating the list of packages to block in proposed-migration, I'm not finding it
<cjwatson> Laney and ScottK are the people to ask IME
 * cjwatson really falls over
<slangasek> ScottK: ^^ do you have a standard tool I can use for setting the freeze block?
<slangasek> ok, think I managed to figure something out based on the task fields; committed
<slangasek> this unfortunately doesn't grab kylin, since it doesn't use seeds... will grab a package list from the latest image and merge
<skaet> JackYu, ^ check the backscroll.    Let slangasek know if you spot issues.
<Laney> slangasek: I have a script based on the seeded-in-ubuntu data, which comes from manifests
<Laney> will update the block
<Laney> done
<xnox> Laney: commit it to ~ubuntu-release owned branches? =)
<Laney> oh man
<Laney> I'd have to give it things like help and options
<Laney> you just edit the script to specify which flavours are participating now ... :(
<xnox> it's best to spend minutes improving something out there, then to re-invent the wheel each time =)
<Laney> you've inspired me
<Laney> I'll do it
<sil2100> Hello guys
<sil2100> We wanted to release a new ubuntu-ui-toolkit for Ubuntu Touch yesterday, but it got blocked in -proposed due to the freeze
<sil2100> Is any of the flavours using it in the Alpha? It's a Ubuntu Touch critical component and we would need to be able to land it
<Laney> sil2100: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin (from ubuntu-ui-toolkit) is seeded in: edubuntu: dvd ubuntu-touch: daily-preinstalled ubuntu: daily-live ubuntukylin: daily-live
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/edubuntu.trusty/rdepends/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin
<highvoltage> ubuntu-touch stuff love creeping into edubuntu :)
<Laney> they deliberately got the webbrowser-app into desktop
<highvoltage> ah
 * sil2100 sighs
<sil2100> I would prefer Ubuntu Touch development not being slowed down, so that we can release our stuff normally when needed
<sil2100> Laney: is there anything that can be done in this case?
<Laney> You can argue that things aren't risky for the alpha on a case-by-case basis
<Laney> We made the freezes last only two days to try to get out of the way of everybody else, btw
<xnox> sil2100: one can spare between 24h  and 48h of freeze. And the release schedule was published long time ago, with milestone weeks in them. One doesn't get to converge (e.g. webbrowser-app in ubuntu touch, desktop, edubuntu, kylin) without co-ordinating landing.
<xnox> sil2100: during milestones it needs to be co-ordinated with all flavours, which is done via ubuntu release team.
<xnox> sil2100: as has always been the case in ubuntu.
<Laney> Arguing case-by-case is something that everyone else has to do --- which is fair enough IMO as we have taken the first small steps towards convergance by putting webbrowser-app on desktop.
<Laney> So, feel free to do that. :-)
<xnox> sil2100: $core  gets blocked pretty much all the time by everything =) work / test against -proposed and stage more things there.
<xnox> (granted the usual disclaimers and possible transient non-installabilities)
<sil2100> I didn't hear anything about UITK being converged already between desktop and touch
<sil2100> But maybe Didier did know about this
<Laney> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.trusty/revision/2179
<sil2100> ...and so he did
<sil2100> ;)
<infinity> sil2100: I wish people would stop propagating this myth that blocking proposed migration slows down development or prevents people from working.
<infinity> sil2100: If it's that hard to develop or test against proposed, perhaps some processes need to be reexamined.
<apw> if it did touch stopping libc migrating for 14 _days_ would have stopped all development for that long
<sil2100> infinity: I think used a wrong set of words when saying this - it's not such a big deal, we can surely live without it for now, we're just eager to release a new image with the fixes included there
<infinity> sil2100: Sure, and we made the freezes super short so these minimal inconveniences are even more minimal and less inconvenient than before.
<infinity> sil2100: In some cases, mind you, we can unblock some stuff if the people whose images it'll land on say they don't mind.
<sil2100> Thanks, I guess we'll just be patient
<sil2100> The new UITK should be safe, as we tested it on desktops (automated tests through cu2d) and on touch images (manual testing + automated testing made by humans) - but as I said, it's not so urgent so that it *requires* an exception
<sil2100> It was more like frustration regarding my lack of knowledge of this happening
<stgraber> skaet_: just saw your ping now. I just got off a very unpleasant 6 hours turned into 10 hours flight to Europe and am off today, so if you still need me, wait till tomorrow ;)
<plars> cjwatson, infinity: wanted to make sure you saw bug #1622053
<plars> sorry, bug #1262053
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1262053 in Ubuntu CD Images "Precise d-i daily installations fail with kernel version mismatch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1262053
<cjwatson> not going to have time to look today, remind me tomorrow if it isn't magically fixed
<plars> cjwatson: np
<xnox> infinity: cjwatson: doko: boost uploaded with python-paste split into a separate package, targetted at universe. please new it into universe & gccxml can go into universe then as well.
<infinity> xnox: You might want to fix that upload.
<xnox> infinity: yeah =/
<xnox> noticed.
<xnox> infinity: didn't do matching mpi upload at all....
<infinity> xnox: Well, you failed to split it. :P
<infinity> xnox: Anyhow, no need to ping people about stuff like this, component-mismatches will tell us the good news.
<arges> hi. can I have a package rejected please? iproute for R/P/Q, I found a _very_ minor regression and I'm working on a proper fix for it.
<slangasek> arges: done
<arges> slangasek: thanks
#ubuntu-release 2013-12-19
<tseliot> hi, can an admin reject fglrx-installer-updates (precise-proposed), please?
<RAOF> tseliot: Done.
<tseliot> RAOF: thanks a lot
<RAOF> tseliot: You should also have all the prime stuff available in precise-proposed now, too.
<tseliot> RAOF: this is great news. Thanks a lot for all your help :)
<doko> please can somebody unblock ido?
<doko> RAOF, ^^^
<doko> and libappindicator
<RAOF> doko: From where?
<doko> RAOF, trusty-proposed
<RAOF> Ah, sorry. You'll need to find an actual release-team member.
<doko> ok
<tumbleweed> doko: there's an alpha releasing today, why does it need to be unblocked?
<xnox> tumbleweed: to get 1/6 of ubuntu going. porters work, fixing ftbfs.
<cjwatson> doko: I've just stuffed ido into the bootstrap archive for the moment
<cjwatson> doko: there's no libappindicator in -proposed
<cjwatson> (but I can do the same for it)
<tumbleweed> xnox: fixing FTBFS doesn't require migration
<xnox> tumbleweed: sure it does, if it never build-before and is needed to be installable on images.
<tumbleweed> we're doing ppc64le images in alpha1?
<xnox> tumbleweed: it's a low risk change, not affecting alpha1 images.
<tumbleweed> erm, it seems to be seeded. anyway, this discussion appears to be pointless because I'm not paying attention enough to be aware of exactly what our alpha1 status is, and wouldn't do the unblock
<cjwatson> copying into bootstrap is lower-risk for alpha1 (although I think the migrations in question would be low-risk to start with) so I've just done that.  it's moot.
<arges> slangasek: hey yesterday I mentioned that iproute needed to get rejected. What I meant was that iproute_20111117-1ubuntu2.1 (in proposed) needs to be rejected, is there a way to do this? I just pulled it and I still see it there. thanks
 * arges realizes this could be very early for you, so ping whenever.
<skaet_> darkxst,   is there an ETA on when ubuntu GNOME will have finished the testing?
<skaet_> knome, ^ any input on when Xubuntu will be marking the images as ready?
<knome> skaet_, i'll get to that later today, i must run now
<knome> skaet_, thanks for the reminder
<skaet_> slangasek,   looks Edubuntu and UbuntuKylin are marked as ready,   Kubuntu and Xubuntu are still testing, and I've not heard back from ubuntuGNOME folk about their readiness.   Looks like it will be a late in the day release,  will this be a problem?
<stgraber> thankfully your release engineer is in the US pacific timezone, so I guess an early release would have been more problematic ;)
<skaet_> stgraber,  indeed.  :)
<highvoltage> skaet_: is there a technical notes page that needs to be updated?
<skaet_> highvoltage,  wasn't sure if you were going to follow the pattern from prior releases of using http://www.edubuntu.org/news/14.04-alpha1 as the site for it,  or you wanted to use a template linked to from Alpha1 like the other flavors
<skaet_> I can work up a template for you if you want Edubuntu's notes to be from the WIKI this time around.    Your call.
<highvoltage> skaet_: we don't have a lot to share for this alpha, and since it's not intended at all for any kind of end user we feel that it might not be ideal to announce it on the edubuntu website
<skaet_> highvoltage, ok,  I'm in a meeting right now with work, but will ping you as soon as I have a template ready.
<xnox> highvoltage: well, you need to have a url that you want ubiquity to point to ahead of time, and pass it onto webteam via any releasy/canonical people. Otherwise ubiquity url redirector will keep on using the default fallback which last time i checked was www.ubuntu.com unless otherwise set for a release.
<highvoltage> skaet_: ok, no problem/rush/etc.
<xnox> highvoltage: e.g. if you want to create 14.04 url already, you can. or better create urls for all the planned milestones, and i can get them updated in the redirector such that you'll be all set for the whole release.
<highvoltage> xnox: ah right. I suppose the ubuntu.com redirector can redirect to the wiki page for the alphas.
<xnox> highvoltage: typically a wiki page is used, which stays same for all milestones and just content is updated.
<highvoltage> xnox: ok, good call
<xnox> highvoltage: yeah, wiki page is best.
<xnox> highvoltage: and preferably, like not changing names per-milestones. have them at per-release name. typically they are either under TrustyTahr/Flavour/ReleaseNotes, or inverse Flavour/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes there seems to be both patterns present.
<slangasek> arges: ah, so you need iproute removed from -proposed - yeah, sorry, I misunderstood
<arges> slangasek: yup. no problem
<slangasek> skaet_: later in the day is fine; I have a hard cutoff at 5pm my time today, but I assume things won't go quite that late?
<Riddell> slangasek: what's that is real money?
<Riddell> (UTC)
<slangasek> UTC-7
<slangasek> er, no, UTC_8
<skaet_> slangasek, lets make the cutoff for testing input for 3pm your time then.   That will give a couple of hours for any  publishing glitches to get sorted if needed.
<skaet_> ok?
<skaet_> we'll go with the ones marked ready on the iso tracker then.
<slangasek> yep, seems fine
<skaet_> xnox,  see the locations for the flavour's release notes from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/Alpha1/
<skaet_> (am updating Edubuntu's to follow the same WIKI template as the rest though this time - so that will change.)
<skaet_> slangasek, can you check the publishing links I've got on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/Alpha1/Announce are accurate (for the ones there), and no surprises with the content?
<xnox> skaet_: all of them are wrong =) the links shouldn't encode milestone name, as ubiquity only looks up by flavour & version number, and really there is no need to have archive of old release notes and most of them should be carried over to next milestone.
<xnox> skaet_: if history is needed, one can easily check wiki page history.
<xnox> skaet_: i'll fix those up, and add wiki redirects.
<xnox> skaet_: also this whole alpha1 page looks a bit pointless. The contacts, participation and the URL links to the actual images are all on the iso tracker?
<xnox> skaet_: as the contacts that matter, are those that are authorised on iso tracker to self-service the respin.
<xnox> skaet_: since common infrastructure, is in fact ubuntu/ubuntu core that should be already part of the ubuntu release notes.
<infinity> ^-- Wasn't there just a discussion about removing that because it doesn't have a guaranteed stable interface or some such?
<cjwatson> hmm, it seems to have been removed and then auto-synced back in, which shouldn't have happened
<cjwatson> (then crimsun build-fixed it)
<cjwatson> oh, I know
<cjwatson> slangasek removed it from the release pocket, but didn't notice that there was already an unmigrated version in -proposed
<cjwatson> so when crimsun fixed its build, it remigrated
<cjwatson> slangasek: you might want to redo the removal?
<slangasek> bitcoin? yeah, will do
<skaet_> xnox,  we've been following that pattern with the alpha and beta notes for last 2 releases, since some of the flavors want to do things differently.   Lets discuss after this release is out,  than change right now.
<slangasek> skaet_: which flavors have said they want to do things differently?  This pattern is broken, and not changing it now makes more work for the release team later because we have to waste time pushing pages around between different urls
<slangasek> if someone else is going to do the work to push the data around, then I guess that's their choice, but going forward I'm going to ignore those extra wiki pages
<skaet_> slangasek,  there is a release notes page per flavor, as they want to highlight certain things.   They share common infrastructure bugs and kernel versions.   Flavors are not asking to do things differently, but rather its continuing with the pattern.
<slangasek> skaet_: "since some of the flavors want to do things differently." those were your words
<skaet_> slangasek, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/Beta1 - look at where edubuntu's release notes are.
<slangasek> you mean, where they aren't, because that's a dead URL
<skaet_> slangasek, it was a live URL at the time
<slangasek> yes, and the fact that it isn't now goes to my point that the milestone shouldn't be in the page name
<skaet_> slangasek,  xnox - who deleleted the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/Alpha* pages?
<skaet_> slangasek,  Lets talk about how we want the release notes structured on the mail list for the rest of the release on the ubuntu-release list, rather than just in the channel here.   More may want to participate.
<slangasek> funny, I don't remember any mailing list discussion when this was changed to be the way it is now
<skaet_> slangasek, it was discussed at connect in Copenhagen.  You stated you didn't want the common infrastructure section in the notes, but were ok with the bugs being shared between the teams.
<skaet_> I updated the templates after that, and they have been used that way for the last two releases.
<skaet_> if others want the structure to change, fine, just would appreciate not having pages deleted without discussion.
<slangasek> I thought we were discussing the fact that a separate release notes page is being created for each milestone, not the use of the include for bugs
<slangasek> that was never discussed/agreed
<xnox> skaet_: i didn't delete anything.
<xnox> skaet_: all common bugs should be on the TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes, removed/edited/appended as appropriate throughout the release.
<skaet_> slangasek, the pattern of copy/paste per milestone, happened for last two organically based on who was doing the notes for the release at the time, from what I can tell.  Especially as it was an opt-in release, and different flavours participated at different times.   I can see merits in switching back to not doing needless copying, but rather evolving a page per flavor over time.    Since Ubuntu hasn't been parti
<skaet_> cipating in the opt-in alphas and beta, the centralized focus around release notes wasn't there.
 * slangasek nods
<skaet_> xnox,  ok, thanks.
<slangasek> if it's useful to the flavors that are opting in, I see no reason that TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes can't be used for the alphas, even without Ubuntu participating
<skaet_> slangasek, ok,  lets get this one out the door, and I'll mail out a proposal for the structure going forward to the mail list,  and then over the holidays will do the changes.
<slangasek> ok, thanks
<skaet_> slangasek,  any comments on the Announce draft?
<xnox> skaet_: hm, i don't see there is a need to have any discussions what's so ever. trustytahr is lacking typical releasenotes pages, once created, all others should be setup as redirect (to preserve backwards compat), jobs done and next milestone around release team is suppose to point to where all issues and features are expected to be written up.
<slangasek> the edubuntu blurb probably needs word wrapped
<xnox> skaet_: it's a release team responsibility to gather stuff together. not forcing flavours to create their own, nor stipulating them to do so by asking "what's your release note page for this milestone?"
<xnox> anyway, too late for this milestone =)
<xnox> let's push it out the door ;-)
<skaet_> xnox,  have been doing the common gather parts, and setting up templates to include them.   The teams are in the best position to highlight what is important for the release from their perpective, so the current system lets them do it.  But revisiting is useful.   :-)
<xnox> skaet_: and i totally agree with that. it's just it should be one wiki page, per flavour, per release. alpha/beta notes are irrelevant once a next milestone is release, and milestone images are removed / no-longer available.
<Riddell> slangasek: skaet_: I'm stilling running upgrade test but I've had someone say they work fine (and not mark it in iso tracker) so I'm calling kubuntu good for alpha 1
<Riddell> release page at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/TrustyTahr/Alpha1/Kubuntu
<slangasek> Riddell: ok, shall I mark it ready in the tracker?
<highvoltage> skaet_: fixed line-width for edubuntu blurb, made some slight updates to the wiki release page, don't have much else to change there
<Riddell> slangasek: I marked kubuntu as ready
<slangasek> ok
<skaet_> thanks Riddell, highvoltage
<knome> xubuntu is ready
<knome> skaet_, you should also have mail re: that
<skaet_> Thanks knome
<knome> np
<knome> let me know if you need something else
<skaet_> knome,  just checking,  you'll be putting will the release note content on http://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-14-04-alpha-1/ after we start publishing,  and not using the WIKI this time around.  yes?
<knome> skaet_, yes
<skaet_> :) thanks
<skaet_> darkxst,  not seeing updates on ubuntu GNOME - will it be going out with Alpha 1?
<darkxst> skaet_, sorry bad timezone here
<darkxst> I think its ready
<skaet_> thanks darkxst, let us know as soon as possible,  we'll have a hard stop.
<skaet_> thanks darkxst!   Are the release notes ready?
<darkxst> skaet_, let me check, not idea what happened to Ali, he should have been doing this
<skaet_> darkxst, yes I haven't seen him either.
<skaet_> thanks
<skaet_> slangasek, can you start the publishing off now.   All the participants in this alpha have indicated that their images are ready.
<skaet_> The release notes are still being update/scrubbed, but that can go on in parallel.
<slangasek> skaet_: ok, looking
<slangasek> publish-image-set doesn't like me, says 'Current milestone is not marked as "Testing"'; debugging
 * skaet_ nods
<slangasek> apparently, the 'default milestone' hasn't been updated since quantal :P
<slangasek> ok, so I pass the milestone name and it fails saying it doesn't know how to handle Ubuntu Kylin Desktop
<slangasek> this is all very sketchy
<slangasek> how did publish-image-set stop working?
<skaet_> slangasek, am wondering if you're looking in the right place, and something else has replaced it, but the documentation didn't get update.
 * skaet_ notes that the milestone page is overdue for a good scrub now as well.
<slangasek> oh, this is because of the requested name change from UbuntuKylin to Ubuntu Kylin
<slangasek> would really be nice to get back to having proper knowledge in the system of the target sizes of the various images, instead of continuing to ignore oversized indiscriminately
<skaet_> Topic for next vUDS?
<skaet_> or mail list I guess
<slangasek> it doesn't need a discussion, it just needs someone to research what the agreed answers were and do it
<skaet_> agreed.  just a question of who.
<slangasek> ok, publishing
<darkxst> skaet_, release notes done now
<skaet_> thanks darkxst.  :)
<skaet_> slangasek,  am finding all the images now, and have cross checked the links from the announce and release notes.   Are the torrents ok?
<slangasek> skaet_: yes
<skaet_> knome,  go ahead and post up the release notes for Xubuntu,  main announce is queued up to be published now.
<knome> skaet_, cheers
<skaet_> slangasek, would you mind doing the honors to update the topics on #ubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-release?
* slangasek changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Trusty Alpha 1 | Archive: open | Trusty Tahr Release Coordination.  Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | we accept payment in cash, check or beer | melior malum quod cognoscis
<slangasek> done
<Riddell> knome: http://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-14-04-alpha-1/ isn't working
<Riddell> Page Not Found
<knome> is now
<skaet_> Thanks slangasek,  cron  jobs all back on?   I've updated the milestone on the tracker as released now.
<skaet_> Does anything need to be done to unblock the soft freeze?
<doko> infinity, jibel, could you have a look at dh-python's failing autopkgtest?
<slangasek> cronjobs on, soft freeze unblocked
<skaet_> Thanks slangasek.  :)   And thanks to Riddell, knome, darkxst, highvoltage, stgraber (and others who I've been talking to on other channels) for your help with getting Alpha 1 out the door.  :-)
<doko> the tests all pass, or is this just the output to stderr?
<slangasek> doko: output to stderr is considered a failure unless you set a flag to explicitly mark it as allowed
 * skaet_ breaks for dinner...
<knome> thanks skaet_, slangasek, others :)
<bdmurray> Riddell: some of the kubuntu uploads for bug 1247235 ftbfs, should the ones that didn't be released piece meal or something else?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1247235 in kde4libs (Ubuntu Saucy) "SRU tracking bug for KDE SC 4.11.3" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1247235
<Riddell> bdmurray: oh? what didn't build?
#ubuntu-release 2013-12-20
<doko> slangasek, do you remember which one?
<slangasek> doko: the flag?  not offhand
<slangasek> doko: google suggests 'expect stderr' restriction
<doko> hmm, it alreadys has: Restrictions: allow-stderr
<bdmurray> Riddell: oh, its mostly arm64 except for perlkde
<Riddell> bdmurray: so probably fine to release all except perlkde then
<slangasek> doko: right, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopkgtest/+bug/1197005 says that's the right syntax; I don't know then
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1197005 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "Add "expect stderr" restriction" [Medium,Fix released]
<doko> slangasek, ok, I'll check with piotr tomorrow. care to unblock it? the test did always fail
<xnox> doko: there could be other things, e.g. crash files generated (at least i'm under the impression that causes adt tests to fail, i can be wrong)
<doko> but then, who did overwrite it in the past?
<xnox> doko: i don't think it ever migrated from trusty-proposed to trusty.
<xnox> doko: the previous one was copied from saucy i think.
<slangasek> no
<slangasek> there's a previous 'force-badtest' hint from infinity
<xnox> doko: and tests did not pass.
<xnox> doko: if [ -x /usr/bin/python2.6 ]; then\
<xnox> 		test -f debian/python-foo/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/foo/__init__.p;\
<xnox> 		test ! -f debian/python-foo/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/foo/spam.py;\
<xnox> 	fi
<xnox> grep -qe "Depends: .*python\(:any\)\? (<<" debian/python-foo/DEBIAN/control
<xnox> [ "`readlink debian/python-foo/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/foo/absolute_link_to_tmp`" = "/tmp" ]
<xnox> make[1]: *** [check] Error 1
<xnox> make[1]: Leaving directory `/tmp/adt-run.Vm3DtR/dsc0t-dh-python-testtmp/adttmp/tests/t201'
<xnox> make: *** [test201] Error 2
<xnox> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-dh-python/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/8/artifact/results/dsc0t-dh-python-stdout/*view*/
<infinity> That's the same test that failed on the previous version and doko assured me it was fine and it would be fixed. :P
<slangasek> doko: but I don't like kicking the can down the road indefinitely.  If there's not a pressing need for this fix in trusty, it should stay in -proposed and someone should fix the bug
<xnox> that's for 1.20131021-1ubuntu3
<xnox> hm. me tries to find actual results in jenkins
<slangasek> ugh pbuilder
<slangasek> this is why I don't have autopkgtest installed on my laptop. :P
<xnox> doko: are you asking unblock for ubuntu3 or ubuntu4 ? cause britney hasn't asked to test ubuntu4 yet.
<xnox> slangasek: i use scripts from lp:auto-package-testing which don't have side effects of installing garbage on my machines.
<doko> xnox, 4
<xnox> slangasek: those cleanly download ubuntu cloud image and do all the dirty work in a snapshot of thereof. and that's the same way adt tests are being executed in the lab.
<doko> infinity, did I? can't remember
<infinity> doko: Yeah. :)
<doko> slangasek, I do want this for the test rebuild
<infinity> doko: I think I let it in cause you said the version I unblocked was critical for some reason or other, but you also claimed the test would get fixed (perhaps by upstream).
<infinity> Unless you're upstream.
<infinity> Then, it was by you. :P
<xnox> doko: then you don't get to claim all tests have passed, in the ADT environment, cause ADT has not run yet for ubuntu4 yet ;-)
<doko> no, python helpers are a thing I'm staying away from. too many hostile people out there ...
<slangasek> xnox: needing to grab a cloud image when I have perfectly good, pbuilder-free schroots here also seems onerous ;)
<doko> hmm, I need to learn how to run autopkgtests locally ...
<xnox> slangasek: adt tests are expected to be able to break test-beds =/ so, lxc or kvm, no chroots here when running those.
<xnox> doko: an sbuild hook would be nice, to install and run the tests at the end of the build, wouldn't it?
<xnox> or just use a schroot run to do them.
<slangasek> doko: sudo adt-run /path/to/dh-python_1.20131021-1ubuntu4.dsc  --- adt-virt-schroot trusty
<doko> infinity, looks like pitti did try to fix it, but didn't succeed. I don't think that I did ask you in the past ...
<xnox> slangasek: oh, nice.
<doko> will try to address this tomorrow
<infinity> doko: Given my hint unblocking it, you must have asked me.
<doko> anyway, have to wait for an eglibc upload for the test rebuild
<slangasek> infinity: you only add hints when doko asks you?
<doko_> infinity: can you please unblock cmake?
<infinity> doko: eglibc being worked on right now.
<infinity> xnox: By fixing libarchive?
<xnox> infinity: yes please. I'm a bit clueless about it. extracted the actual test-suite output and the test case is sane. not sure if it's symptoms of the same eglibc issue or not =/
<infinity> xnox: If it uses strstr, it could be.
<infinity> And pretty much everything uses strstr.
<infinity> So, we'll see.
<xnox> infinity: but seriously, can you migrate cmake before/for the archive rebuild ? cause it's only invalidated by dependency....
<infinity> xnox: Uhm, no.
<xnox> Uhm, ok.
<infinity> xnox: "invalidated by dependency" means it DEPENDS on that other package.
<infinity> xnox: As in, it depends on that version of libarchive.
<infinity> I'm not sure why that would be, in this case, mind you.
<xnox> infinity: i don't see how though =/ hm, not a condition i've seen before from britney.
<infinity> Happens all the time during ABI transitions, etc.
<infinity> Oh, it might be because of ppc64el.  cmake on ppc64el depends on libarchive13, which only exists in -proposed.
<infinity> We could temporarily break that, but I'd prefer not to.
<infinity> Or I could cheat, by moving the ppc64el libarchive into the bootstrap repo.
<xnox> yeah... cause there is cmake/ppc64el in trusty-release....
<slangasek> doko: fwiw, on the failing test ([ "`readlink debian/python-foo/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/foo/absolute_link_to_tmp`" = "/tmp" ]), I see the following:
<slangasek> debian/python-foo/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/foo:
<slangasek> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 51 Dec 20 00:43 absolute_link_to_tmp -> ../../../../share/pyshared/foo/absolute_link_to_tmp
<slangasek> that is obviously not an absolute symlink, and the test should be fixed
<slangasek> (or dh-python itself fixed)
<infinity> Oh, it's already in the bootstrap repo, not as easy to cheat as I was thinking.
<infinity> xnox: Anyhow, let's see if my glibc magically fixes it shortly.
<infinity> Well, "shortly"... Once I've built it.
<xnox> infinity: ah britney doesn't consider bootstrap repo. makes sense.
<slangasek> quite
<xnox> and copying across libarchive13/pp64el binary without source, to trick britney into migrating cmake, is wrong on so many levels..... right, i'll go bother about something else, whist infinity cooks eglibc =)
<slangasek> we could equally force-migrate libarchive before it's fixed on i386
<slangasek> but if it's done soon... why bother
<infinity> xnox: britney sort of does consider the bootstrap repo to avoid too much pain, actually.
<infinity> But I may have missed a corner case.
<infinity> And I don't much care in this case, we should just fix the bugs.
<infinity> xnox: Huh.  So, I can't reproduce that libarchive test failure.
<xnox> infinity: on i386?
<xnox> infinity: i can, but then again i haven't rebooted my machine into fresh kernels in a while.
<infinity> xnox: On i386, yes.  In the same chroot where I *can* reproduce the java vs strstr bug.  So, it's not that.
<xnox> infinity: yeah, it did smell fishy, and not fully related to the eglibc bug.
<xnox> infinity: went to try wacking it again, but i guess it's you who have retriggered a rebuild ;-)
<infinity> Yeah.
<infinity> If it fails on the buildd, I'll start comparing package versions.
<infinity> This chroot is stale by a few days, since I haven't upgraded it since I started looking at the java thing.
<infinity> Nope, it passed on the buildds now.
<infinity> So, racy test, or problem solved elsewhere.
<slangasek> doko_: this autopkgtest has been broken since the first commit in the dh-python branch, one wonders why Piotr has tests if he's not going to use them. :P  I can't tell if it's the test or dh_python that should be fixed; I'm filing a bug in Debian and unblocking
<infinity> Grr.  I do love it when people sync -f over my changes and then DON'T FIX THE RESUTLING FTBFS.
<infinity> resulting, too.
<StevenK> "It built locally, must be a buildd issue!"
 * StevenK hides.
<slangasek> some kind of irony that I installed autopkgtest to verify a dh-python bug, and on removal it left behind .pyc files
<infinity> StevenK: Given that the changelog specifically stated the fix was powerpc-specific, "it built locally" would be a pretty lousy excude for sync -f.
<infinity> excuse, too.
<infinity> And the old patches applied cleanly too, so "I think upstream might have fixed it" would also not work. :P
<Laney> It's easy to miss sync FTBFSen given that they don't mail
<infinity> Laney: It's easy to miss the FTBFS, it's a bit harder to miss the patches you overwrote. ;)
<infinity> Laney: But we chastised him appropriately with "I can't test it" doesn't mean "drop the patches", it means "ask someone who can".
<Laney> Oh yeah, it's still naughty to do that, but usually you'd get shouted at by soyuz before anyone else notices.
<infinity> Agreed that people who copy packages should get FTBFS grump mail.
<infinity> wgrant: Why don't they?  Bug, or actually hard to do for some reason?
<wgrant> infinity: Both.
<infinity> wgrant: Let me guess, we have no concept of creator on those, just the signer?
<wgrant> infinity: It needs to guess at the publication to use.
<infinity> wgrant: How so?  Isn't the build record a bit more specific in its lineage than the source?
<wgrant> infinity: The build just lists an archive, suite, architecture and sourcepackagerelease.
<infinity> wgrant: I mean, if you FTBFS in a PPA, it's the person who uploaded/copied to that PPA, if you FTBFS in primary, it's obviously a build record that was created after a copy to primary, which you can only do once.  You can only create a record for a source once in any archive.
<wgrant> Notifications have historically gone to SPR.creator because derp.
<wgrant> They need to go to SPPH.creator
<infinity> wgrant: Okay, but do we know who copied the SPR into the archive?
<wgrant> But for that we need to guess at which SPPH is relevant.
<wgrant> Which apparently doesn't always work.
<wgrant> There's a similar problem with attributing translations for copies, not quite sure what's going wrong.
<infinity> Would it be mean for me to assign the bug to Celso and make him fix it the day he starts?
<wgrant> Yes :)
<infinity> You're no fun.
<apw> that would be very [just do it] mean thing to [just] do [it]
<Laney> Cruel to be kind
<sergiusens> can someone please check on golang-gocheck and golang-go-flags please?
<sergiusens> from the new queue
<xnox> infinity: doko: demote python-pyste to universe (got denewed into main?!) & demote gccxml src+bin  to universe. Ready as per component-mismatches.
<doko> xnox, done
<xnox> cheers!
#ubuntu-release 2013-12-21
<doko> jibel, infinity: can an autopkg test be given back?  https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-adt-python3.3/  did succeed yesterday twice, but not today. nothing changed in db5.3 and python3.3. and I think yesterday's trusty already had eglibc 2.18? or is this eglibc fallout?
<Riddell> at the firmware device selection what's the difference between "USB disk" and "UEFI: USB disk"? http://webent.altervista.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/boot_device.jpg
<infinity> Riddell: One could be legacy and one not, it really depends on the firmware and what weird things it wants to do to you.
<infinity> Riddell: But they're probably the same.  Maybe.
<Riddell> uefi just seems like such an immature technology
<infinity> Riddell: So does BIOS, and it's 38 years old.
<infinity> Erm, wow, I fail at patching today, apparently.
<doko> please have a look at python-defaults autopkg tests. currently failing: mercurial, mailman, bzr-git. did always fail
<doko> slangasek, ^^^
<infinity> doko: Done.
<infinity> (And one more bad test in there too)
#ubuntu-release 2013-12-22
<xnox> infinity: doko: please bin de-new openmx package, it's an autosync from debian.
<infinity> xnox: Why don't you allow SSE on x32 as well in that openmx upload?
<cjwatson> xnox: fwiw you don't really need to ask for binary NEW processing of autosynced stuff - there's a script that does it and I pretty much run it every time I log in in the morning or there seems to be a need
<infinity> I also do it manually from time to time.
<xnox> infinity: as i have mentioned in the other channels, i didn't think/know about x32 before the upload, i've only been pointed that out after debian upload was done. and openmx compile takes forever =)
<xnox> cjwatson: infinity: ack. sorry about that.
<doko> for the python3-defaults autopkg tests: please overwrite the one for python-csb. test is wrong, trying to write test data into the file system
<infinity> doko: Skipped.  Can you file a Debian bug and/or fix it, thouhg?
<infinity> (bug's good enough if you don't want to waste time on someone else's broken test)
<doko> already done
<infinity> Lovely.
<doko> infinity, can you have a look at the ocaml test failure?
<doko> succeeds locally
<infinity>     |  [| _ |] -> false, [| Sys.argv.(0); "caml.inria.fr" |]
<infinity> It's trying to contact the internet.
<infinity> Just disable the test.
<doko> argh
<infinity> Or rewrite it to pull something from an archive mirror. :P
<infinity> Since all it's doing is a "GET / HTTP/1.0", and not checking the result, it could contact anything, it doesn't really matter.
<doko> and all debian buildds still have internet access?
<infinity> I was under the impression that some didn't, but maybe they all do right now.
<infinity> Either way, a testsuite contacting random internet hosts isn't sane regardless.
<infinity> One could rewrite it in a Debianish way to pull a hostname from /etc/apt/sources.list and use that for the test.  But that's not upstreamable.
<infinity> (Or build-dep on a web server, start it, and contact it on localhost, but that's pretty heavyweight)
<infinity> Disabling is probably the easiest thing for now.
<infinity> (that one test, I mean)
<infinity> I guess the most upstreamable thing would be to write an ocaml web server and test talking to itself. ;)
<doko> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/160476581/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-arm64.coinor-osi_0.106.4-1ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<doko> that's blocking a lot ...
#ubuntu-release 2014-12-15
<infinity> xnox: That seems to be lacking explanation.
<ochosi> hey folks, can any of you please approve this blueprint? i sent an email about xubuntu blueprints to the -release ML at the beginning of the cycle, but seemingly this one was overlooked: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/xubuntu-v-docs
<mlankhorst> can someone drop mesa-lts-utopic? A small error crept in that leaves mesa-vdpau-drivers-lts-utopic unusable
<wxl> hey folks, what's the deal on alpha1? any sort of timeline?
<apw> wxl, the release schedule says the 18-dec-2014 for alpha1, so I'd expect to see freezes around the 16-dev-2014 for that
<wxl> apw: i'm used to seeing images the monday before, but okie dokie :)
<apw> wxl, there are daily images every day ...
<wxl> apw: MILESTONE images, i mean.
<apw> wxl, for that i'd expect to see milestone migration blocks going in tommorrow indeed
<wxl> okie dokie apw thx
<balloons> stgraber, you plan to put a call for alpha 1 out this week?
<stgraber> balloons: yes, I was travelling today and will do the alpha-1 stuff tomorrow.
<stgraber> balloons: though IIRC I'm only on engineering duty, not on paperwork duty for this one
<infinity> stgraber: I'm going to slide a new kernel/d-i in before you alpha-1, if that's cool.
<infinity> stgraber: (Not a very new kernel, just a copy from utopic-proposed)
<stgraber> yep, that's fine with me
<balloons> stgraber, yes jriddell is paperwork duty :-)
<balloons> ty
<infinity> stgraber: Alright, kernel and d-i in proposed.
<bdmurray> slangasek: I'd like to early release the fix for bug 1401390. Sound okay?
<ubot2> bug 1401390 in hwloc (Ubuntu Utopic) "apt-get install nvidia-331 triggers 691 packages to be installed" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1401390
#ubuntu-release 2014-12-16
<slangasek> bdmurray: 1401390> as a regression-update bug, yes, I think that's reasonable provided that it's passed verification this time
<Riddell> stgraber: can you turn off cron for images?
<xnox> darn, can't slip a new ubiquity in.
<Mirv> preNEW binary check for indicator-network-tools in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-006/+packages would be needed (packaging changes https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-006-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_indicator-network_0.5.1+15.04.20141216-0ubuntu1.diff)
<Riddell> utlemming: is cloud in alpha 1? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVermat/Alpha1
<Riddell> knome elfy: is xubuntu in alpha 1? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVermat/Alpha1
<Laney> Vervet
<doko> cjwatson, pitti: looka like we need some coordinated effort to get isl/gcc/ghc into -release
<Riddell> ahem, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/Alpha1
<Riddell> alpha 1 freeze in place for kubuntu, ubuntu gnome, ubuntu kylin
<cjwatson> doko: isn't the problem just that gcc-4.9 is stuck at the excuses stage due to an autopkgtest regression?  I don't think ghc is actually directly involved, it's just that that stack all shows up in update_output because cpp is uninstallable with the current autohinted set
<cjwatson> doko: can't do much with the alpha 1 freeze block though ...
<cjwatson> doko: that autopkgtest failure looks transient as stated, retried, but it's been failing for a while
<cjwatson> doko: here's the output if gcc-4.9 were included: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9539880/
<cjwatson> doko: so I think you just need to rebuild gnat-mingw-w64
<Laney> hint-tester, nice
<elfy> Riddell: no - we are likely to start with a2 this time earliest
<elfy> thanks
<Riddell> gotcha
<doko> cjwatson: right, already done. didn't see that it was built from a different source
<stgraber> Riddell: so turn off for kubuntu, gnome and kylin?
<Riddell> stgraber: yep
<stgraber> doing
<stgraber> Riddell: done
 * stgraber looks at the tracker now
<stgraber> Riddell: alright, the tracker should be good to go too
<Riddell> stgraber: is that not something I (or whoever is on duty) can do?
<stgraber> usually, yes but the first milestone is special as I need to copy some data over from the previous series in the DB
<stgraber> (which I arguably should be done at series opening time, but well, that never quite happens)
<cjwatson> Laney: Yeah, finally decided to try it
<rcj> stgraber, cloud is in for alpha-1.  Odd_Bloke will be driving this time, with myself and utlemming as backup.
<stgraber> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> rcj: gotcha
<rcj> Riddell, thanks.
<knome> Riddell, no, xubuntu isn't in for alpha 1 if you're still wondering :) and our new project lead is ochosi, so you'll want to ping him in the future :)
<Riddell> hi ochosi, congratulations on your promotion
<Riddell> stgraber: can your turn off the kubuntu-plasma5 cron for good?
<Riddell> real kubuntu is working nicely as plasma 5
<stgraber> Riddell: sure
<knome> Riddell, promotion... more work and more bureaucracy? yeah, congratulations ochosi ;]
<Riddell> stgraber: how do we add builds to the vivid 1 milestone in iso qa?
<stgraber> Riddell: if you want to rebuild anyway, just ask for a rebuild on the daily milestone and the build will get added to alpha 1 once it's done
<stgraber> if you want to add an existing build, then it's a bit trickier :)
<stgraber> (either need to manually add it through the UI using the exact same information as the existing one, or manually add the relation in the DB)
<infinity> Less hassle to just rebuild all the dailies that are participating in A1 so they pop up on the milestone.
<Riddell> groovy worked it out http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/328/builds
<wxl> stgraber: lubuntu is in for alpha 1
<stgraber> Riddell: ^ (I'll turn off cron, can you take care of the rest?)
<Riddell> wxl: you're the lead?
<Riddell> wxl: got a real name?#
<wxl> Riddell: yep, Walter Lapchynski.
<Riddell> wxl: ok let me know if you need anything added to iso tracker
<stgraber> cron updated
<stgraber> and enabled lubuntu in the vivid manifest
<stgraber> Riddell: we have the IRC nicks of all the leads at: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/series/47/manifest/full
<wxl> i just disabled the ppcs as we're trying to stick with lts on those
<stgraber> ok
<Riddell> ah yes I always forget about that page
<wxl> aw shoot what should the version string be? does it matter?
 * Riddell freezes lubuntu packages from transitioning
<wxl> ?
<Riddell> wxl: 20141216 ?
<wxl> really, that's what we use for milestone releases?
<wxl> sorry i forget this every time :)
<wxl> oh well
<wxl> ic
<wxl> so do i need to request a rebuild now?
<arges> infinity: hey, i just did an 'sru-release utopic horizon', and ubuntu2 should have been copied to -updates, but alas it seems stuck in -proposed . Any ideas what I screwed up here?
<arges> infinity: n/m
<infinity> arges: Lack of patience?
<arges> infinity: yea... the other ones were so quick.
<arges> infinity: ok so I see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/horizon/1:2014.2.1-0ubuntu2, yet rmadison -a source horizon | grep trusty-updates shows : 1:2014.1.3-0ubuntu1 . Its been like this for a while, not sure why this particular package is hung up
<arges> ok its all good
 * arges lays off the caffiene
#ubuntu-release 2014-12-17
<jdstrand_> fyi, I uploaded apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu-snappy earlier in the week. is there an archive admin that can deNEW it? If not, I can (though I realize that breaks the aa code-- but announcing it here allows people to post-review it
<doko> Riddell, didn't you want to overwrite the autopkg test for marble?
<doko> jibel, pitti: could you do that?
<Riddell> doko: yeah I think so, no respose from upstream
<Riddell> doko: actually looking at it now it's something up with ABI, my parsing skills are weak so I'm not sure what it's complaining about
<wxl> does anyone know why lubuntu got rebuilt?
<wxl> *I* didn't do that
<cjwatson> It's still cronned
<wxl> cjwatson: hey what you doing round these parts? :)
<cjwatson> I don't move to LP until start of 2015
<wxl> oh cool! good to still have you :)
<cjwatson> stgraber: I thought you were disabling cron for lubuntu?
<cjwatson> stgraber: in fact basically all the cron jobs still seem to be on?
<wxl> yet lubuntu is the only one that seems to be rebuilt, cjwatson
<cjwatson> wxl: er, that's because the cron jobs fire at different times.
<wxl> well i suspect that :)
<sil2100> stgraber: hey!
<sil2100> stgraber: there seem to be issues on nuskan regarding the cronjob setup, someone seems to have overwritten all the old rules and the importer is not running automatically
<infinity> cjwatson: Was that you, when futzing with things?
<infinity> Or did no futzing occur?
<infinity> Oh, and stgraber is off today.
<mlankhorst> infinity: hey can you accept lts-utopic?
<cjwatson> infinity: wasnae me, might be best to comment stuff back out again?
<cjwatson> whoever ran crontab should own up
#ubuntu-release 2014-12-18
<amjjawad> hello release team :) Ubuntu GNOME is not yet showing under: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/328/builds
<amjjawad> when I go to: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/326/builds it shows: re-building and it seems idle doing nothing
<amjjawad> any advice?
<tjaalton> could someone accept libdrm to trusty-updates? has been on -proposed for 7 days now
<amjjawad> stgraber, are you around?
<Mirv> tjaalton: the bug for libdrm is not marked as verification-done, so I think that might be the reason
<tjaalton> huh
<tjaalton> ok
<tjaalton> done
<LocutusOfBorg1> can anybody please process virtualbox? ^^^^ we have already got more than 200 bug reports because of this bug :(
<LocutusOfBorg1> I wish I had been subscribed to the bug reports some weeks ago rather than now :s
<ara> infinity, hey! still around?
<darkxst> stgraber, infinity what is happening with alpha 1 images? I know Ali already pinged about it but really at this point no images == no QA
<Riddell> stgraber: new images?
<Riddell> darkxst: what's missing?
<darkxst> Riddell, we have no images
<Riddell> darkxst: who's we?
<darkxst> Ubuntu GNOME
<darkxst> for alpha 1
<Riddell> darkxst: hmm marked rebuilding, presumably that's stuck like that?
<darkxst> Riddell, I tried to force a rebuild this morning (some 12+hrs ago) and yes it is stuck
<Riddell> not much to do then apart from hope someone with access can unstick it
<Riddell> maybe cjwatson would be so good?
<cjwatson> this is because somebody WHO HAS NOT YET IDENTIFIED THEMSELVES blatted the crontab
<cjwatson> ah, I have at least a slightly more recent version of it in screen history
<cjwatson> pre-vivid but should at least let me somewhat restore
<cjwatson> Riddell: do you remember which flavours were supposed to be uncronned for alpha 1?
<cjwatson> rebuild-requests is doing stuff for vivid now
<cjwatson> darkxst: ^-
<cjwatson> that looks to be for ubuntu-gnome and ubuntukylin
<Riddell> they should be uncronned
<Riddell> and kubuntu and lubuntu
<cjwatson> ok, just those four?
<cjwatson> (done)
<darkxst> cjwatson, ok thanks ;)
<amjjawad> stgraber, are you around?
<amjjawad> not sure if anyone is online at this moment (I'm +11 GMT and it is 9:40pm my time) but we're having a problem with Ubuntu GNOME images http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/326/builds
<amjjawad> they got stuck at "re-building"
<amjjawad> and they're not showing yet on the A1 page
<cjwatson> amjjawad: fixed about twenty minutes ago, they're actually building now
<cjwatson> s/twenty/thirty/
<amjjawad> cjwatson, many thanks :)
<cjwatson> there was a bit of an incident with our crontab
<amjjawad> cjwatson, yes, darkxst is telling me that a while ago
<amjjawad> but with people like you around cjwatson, we must be very thankful :)
<amjjawad> cjwatson, thank you so much :D
<cjwatson> np
<amjjawad> cjwatson, sorry to disturb you again. Any idea when A1 will be released? I'm +11 GMT and soon, must sleep. Guess it will be ready in 6-8 hours?
<cjwatson> amjjawad: Sorry, no idea, I'm not involved in that
<cjwatson> amjjawad: I was just disentangling the server side a bit
<amjjawad> cjwatson, no problem, thanks for your hard work :)
<stgraber> I'm back around now but looks like things have been sorted out
 * stgraber wonders what happened to crontab... it was perfectly fine when I left (all participating flavours commented with ### as usual, plasma5 entirely removed (per Riddell's request) and everything else left as it was)
<Riddell> stgraber: why the new images today?
<stgraber> Riddell: what new images?
<Riddell> stgraber: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20141218/
<Riddell> stgraber: cronjob breakage?
<stgraber> I guess so, I sure didn't trigger anything
<Riddell> ah well, gives my code-in students something to keep them busy and out of trouble
 * stgraber checks nusakan real quick to know exactly what's in cron now
<stgraber> Riddell: I can mangle the DB to get you back the previous build if you want
<Riddell> stgraber: no thanks
<stgraber> alright
<Riddell> I have useful people already mostly through testing
<stgraber> perfect
<cjwatson> stgraber: sergiusens was asked to comment out a line in crontab, misunderstood the warning at the top, and so edited /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/etc/crontab and ran "crontab /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/etc/crontab"
<cjwatson> stgraber: please do put it back the way you think it should be, as the rest of us were going from memory ...
<stgraber> crontab looks fine with the exception of plasma5 which re-appeared, I killed it again so we should be good now (I'll commit that change to bzr since it does make sense in there)
<cjwatson> thanks
<cjwatson> IWBNI system-image ran under a separate user so that it could have its own crontab
<cjwatson> and maybe rebuild-requests should go in bzr
<stgraber> agreed and would also allow splitting access on nusakan so people who shouldn't mess with either system-image or cdimage, well, can't
<cjwatson> yup
<stgraber> yeah, rebuild-requests should be in bzr, I'll add it there
<cjwatson> thanks
<cjwatson> there may be stuff near the bottom that got lost; unfortunately the only screen history I had mentioning crontab -l output didn't go all the way down
<cjwatson> hopefully not much
<stgraber> did your screen history contain the system-image importer?
<stgraber> if so, then you're good because that's been the last line of crontab for a long time now
<gaughen> slangasek, cjwatson, infinity, stgraber would one of you pretty pretty pretty please push this sru through - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/juju-core/+bug/1386144
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1386144 in juju-core (Ubuntu Trusty) "juju-core 1.20.11 is not packaged in Ubuntu" [Medium,Fix committed]
<cjwatson> stgraber: no, only up to rebuild-requests
<cjwatson> gaughen: I think I'll pass since it's my last day in ~ubuntu-sru ;-)
<cjwatson> oh, wait, that's just a release, I can manage that
<gaughen> cjwatson, oh come on! it could be one last hurrah
<gaughen> cool, thank you cjwatson!
<cjwatson> gaughen: there's a special condition listed in that bug description which I don't know how to verify
<cjwatson> "it should not land in trusty-updates or vivid until upstream passes QA on our proposed binaries, published 1.20.11 tools in their stable simplestream and announces the release for general production use"
<cjwatson> could you confirm the simplestream bit?
<cjwatson> actually I guess that's confirmed later in the bug description, isn't it
 * gaughen looks
<cjwatson> gaughen: ok, done
<gaughen> cjwatson, thank you!
<stgraber> Riddell: so any idea when you want to announced alpha-1?
<stgraber> so far only Kylin appear to be ready for publishing
<Riddell> my guys still testing i386 but I guess that'll be done in an hour or two
<Riddell> ypwong: how's kylin?
<Riddell> amjjawad disappeared
<Riddell> Odd_Bloke: how's cloud?
<Riddell> I'll start writing the announcement shortly
<Riddell> it's the office christmas party sometime so I need to go and buy some cava, got to get priorities
<stgraber> Riddell: ok. I'll keep an eye for things being marked ready and once they all are (or if you tell me that we'll just skip some flavours), I'll do the publishing, then about an hour later you can announce
<stgraber> haha :)
<Odd_Bloke> Riddell: Cloud is ready.
<Riddell> great Odd_Bloke
<ypwong> Riddell, kylin is ready
<Riddell> oh yes thanks ypwong you marked that
<elfy> Riddell: afaik amjjawad is in Oz timezone now - as is Tim (darkxst - if that's the nick)
<Riddell> it's wxl we need to hear from for lubuntu
<elfy> just saw mention of amjjawad - thought I'd tell you what I know
<Riddell> thanks elfy
<stgraber> Odd_Bloke: did you guys change things for this cycle or was there a problem with publishing the cloud entries to the QA tracker?
 * elfy can put his feet up for this milestone 
<stgraber> Odd_Bloke: we usually get them all published at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/328/builds and then marked ready when you've tested them. I believe you usually have those bits automated.
<Odd_Bloke> stgraber: There was a problem publishing them.
<wxl> Riddell: lemme see
<Riddell> best quote I can find.. http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Penn_Radio#Shorter_Memorable_Goudeau_Quips "PENN: (reading from a gmail) "... apparently vervets are a kind of monkey with white fur and red and blue genitals. According to the web site that linked this, you should see it salute!" So there is even a patriotic monkey. Cause God loves the USA. God loves the USA so much that he made his monkeys patriotic.
<Riddell> MICHAEL: You sure they're not French?
<Riddell> PENN: Shut up."
<wxl> i'm going to call it good to go, Riddell. we have some weird issues with an intel mac in there, but i'm going to say go for it.
<wxl> ping me if you need anything else
<cjwatson> ok, I wasn't going to get involved in this release but do you really think having a monkey-genitals joke in the release announcement is suitable?
<Riddell> cjwatson: fits in with the original ubuntu ethos no?
<infinity> Riddell: It's been a while since we shipped porn^Werotic art to everyone.
<cjwatson> Riddell: I'm not sure Mark's dubious sense of humour is quite a one-to-one mapping with the original Ubuntu ethos
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/6959209.stm "The monkeys grab their breasts, and gesture at us while pointing at their private parts" I think these animals may just be obsessed with genitals
<infinity> Riddell: Most primates are.
<Riddell> wxl: got any release notes or annoucement url?
<wxl> Riddell: that i need to work on. i need an hr or so :(
<mlankhorst> infinity: can you accept lts-utopic?
<infinity> mlankhorst: You mean the dozens of X packages, or some specific thing?
<infinity> mlankhorst: slangasek was suppose to be finding a victim to do the overrides and review, it's not as simple as "just accept it blindly".
<Riddell> wxl: great
<Riddell> how's this? http://pad.ubuntu.com/vivid-alpha-1
<infinity> mlankhorst: But if no victim is found, it'll be me.  I just need to make time.
<mlankhorst> infinity: yeah figured as much :p
<wxl> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/Alpha1/Lubuntu
<Riddell> yay
<Riddell> waiting on 1 more kubuntu test and a gnome person to wake up
<Riddell> kubuntu ready
<Riddell> stgraber: I think you can start to publish
<Riddell> hopefully darkxst will take up soon and confirm for gnome
<Riddell> or infinity ↑
<Riddell> stgraber, infinity: nudge?
<stgraber> Riddell: oh crap, right, will do it now
<darkxst> Riddell, sorry just woke up
<stgraber> sorry, stuck in meetings and other fun activities
<darkxst> Things look ok, given the very short time our team had for testing
<stgraber> Riddell: source image is building now, that typically takes about 30min, once that's done, I'll publish. Then you can decide whether you want to wait for bittorrent to be done importing (about an hour) or just release immediately.
<Riddell> stgraber: groovy
<Riddell> christmas party going on here so no rush
<stgraber> still waiting for cron.sources...
 * Riddell goes to open the cava
<infinity> Riddell: If publishing is underway, can I drop your freeze block?
<infinity> Guess I should wait until cron.source is done.
<stgraber> well, it's past the part where it gets the source packages, so it should be fine
<infinity> Oh, indeed, the ISOs are all done, just making zsync bits.
<infinity> Riddell: Dropping your block, then. :P
<stgraber> cron.sources done, publishing now
<Riddell> infinity: groovy
<wxl> Riddell: when do we plan on seeing an official release announcement?
<stgraber> wxl: publishing is in progress, then anytime after that
<stgraber> I'm almost done with publishing, so the files will be on cdimage in ~10min, then that's whenever Riddell is ready
<stgraber> gah, the source build didn't publish where it should, again... let me fix that by hand
<stgraber> fixed, publishing source now
<stgraber> Riddell: and publishing finally finished. Things should look good now, let me know if anything doesn't.
<stgraber> and sorry for the bumpy ride this week, alpha-1 is always a bit rough but the crontab mess really didn't help...
<Riddell> wxl: I'll post it now
<wxl> Riddell: thx
<Riddell> needs someone to approve I guess
<Riddell> infinity: ↑
<infinity> Riddell: I don't suppose you want to re-send it without the typo in the subject line? ;)
<infinity> Riddell: And maybe s/out for Testing/Released/, as the former implies it's not actually released yet. :P
<infinity> Riddell: If neither of those things bugs you, I can just accept it.
<Riddell> infinity: ok hang on
<Riddell> infinity: sent
<infinity> Riddell: Accepted.
* infinity changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Trusty 14.04.1, Utopic 14.10, Vivid Alpha 1 | Archive: open | Vivid Release Coordination. Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | We accept payment in cash, check or beer | melior malum quod cognoscis
#ubuntu-release 2014-12-19
<sil2100> infinity: hey! Are you around by any chance? We need someone with the right permissions to promote an ubuntu-rtm image for us ;)
<jamespage> please could someone reject python-oslo.context from the NEW queue - needs a little rework
 * didrocks flushes
<didrocks> jamespage: here we go ^
<jamespage> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> yw!
<jamespage> didrocks, new version with correct naming ^^
<jamespage> forgot that upstream oslo switched away from using namespaced packages, but did not change the actual  upstream project names...
<didrocks> jamespage: not sure I'll do some NEWing today, but will have a look if I've time
<jamespage> didrocks, thanks; we're working through the first kilo beta of openstack and that's a refactoring of numerous context helpers into a single implementation
<ari-tczew> can someone move gnome-shell-extensions/3.14.1-1ubuntu1 to release?
<infinity> ari-tczew: No.
<infinity> ari-tczew: update_excuses pretty clearly states why it can't.
<infinity> ari-tczew: Why did you merge to 3.14 when gnome-shell is still 3.12?
<bdmurray> arges: Are you going to be around next week to do SRU reviews?
#ubuntu-release 2015-12-14
<barry> archive admins: apt-xapian-index 0.47ubuntu2 is depwait in proposed but the package its waiting on, xapian1.3-bindings, was MIR approved in LP: #1519887.  that (and clicking on retry button) don't seem to be enough to pull python3-xapian1.3 in to main to build a-x-i.  is there something you or i can/need to do to make this work?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1519887 in xapian1.3-bindings (Ubuntu) "[MIR] xapian1.3-bindings" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519887
<infinity> barry: I can fix.
<barry> infinity: rock on.  thanks
<infinity> barry: Fixed, pending half an hour or so of computers doing computery things.
<barry> infinity: thanks!
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Yo
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Could you update ubuntu-mate-meta for me please?
<cyphermox> infinity: want to review my tasksel merge? I think it should go fairly well now, just need to check with our point-release tasksel configs if any
<barry> infinity: could you promote xapian1.3-core also please? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xapian1.3-core/+bug/1519890
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1519890 in xapian1.3-core (Ubuntu) "[MIR] xapian1.3-core" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<teward> urgh long interface name is *long*
<teward> oops sorry that was to go to -quality
 * teward hates IRC sometimes
<michi> robru: Something has gone horribly wrong…
<robru> michi: hm?
<robru> michi: what page?
<michi> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/create  I love the train animation… Error 500
<robru> michi: it works for me, try reloading? we just did a big rollout so it's possible you have a cached page or something
<robru> even though there's code that force-reloads if it detects a stale page...
<michi> OK. Unfortunately, reloading wiped the form contents.
<michi> Give me a few minutes.
<robru> michi: oops, sorry
<robru> michi: oh you mean you got the error when you went to create the ticket?
<michi> Yes
<robru> michi: I just loaded the form fine, didn't try to crate
<robru> michi: ok let me check some logs, one sec
<robru> oh god
<robru> michi: apparently we've lost write access to the db
<robru> michi: naturally everything worked perfectly in staging
<michi> robru: Well, that’s what I would call something has gone horribly wrong :)
<michi> Can you ping me please once it’s up again?
<robru> michi: I've escalated to webops, who is on lunch
<robru> michi: yes, will do
<michi> Thanks!
#ubuntu-release 2015-12-15
<michi> robru: Any movement on the train?
<robru> michi: nope, everything has completely imploded. webops is on it, I can only wait for them
<robru> michi: I blame juju
<michi> OK. Looks like it’s in their hands :)
<michi> No ETA, I take it?
<robru> michi: nope. we've just begun to upgrade the juju environment, because we were running an ancient version. would not surprise me in the slightest if this took hours.
<michi> :(
<michi> OK, I better plan on doing something else then
<michi> Thanks for letting me know!
<xnox> Laney, seb128 - could libfsharp-data-typeproviders4.3-cil  please be removed? it's an "old binary" with no reverse-depends?
<xnox> blocks fsharp from being considered - http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#fsharp
<seb128> old as NBS?
<xnox> si
<xnox> well, it is built from release source, it's no longer build from proposed source
<xnox> new package name is libfsharp-data-typeproviders4.4-ci
<xnox> but britney is silly about it.
<seb128> xnox, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14025753/ ?
<xnox> let me check this
<xnox> seb128, correct please do that =)
<xnox> (stale package in -proposed)
<seb128> done
<xnox> thanks.
<seb128> yw
<xnox> ok, i have more
<xnox> seb128, NBS in xenial-proposed too: libgdcm-java libgdcm2.4 libgdcm2.4-dbg libvtkgdcm-java libvtkgdcm2.4
<seb128> same reasons?
<xnox> yeap.
<seb128> ah you said so, NBS
<xnox> 2.4.4-4ubuntu2 never migrated to release, and now NBS.
<xnox> we have nbs release & rtm...
<xnox> can we have NBS report for -proposed i wonder.
<xnox> seb128, Laney: so i have a proposal to unstick gdcm transition from mono transition, to migrate mono. As follows:
<xnox> remove libvtkgdcm-cil binary from xenial-release. Which should allow removing obsolete (bogus, leaf) - activiz.net mummy boo pinta
<xnox> and mono migrates.
<Laney> pinta isn't obsolete?
<xnox> Laney, what's pinta?!
<Laney> image editing / drawing application
<sil2100> Hey, since I see some mention of NBSes
<sil2100> Could anyone look at LP: #1520206 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1520206 in ocaml (Ubuntu) "Remove camlp4-extra binaries from the xenial archive" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1520206
<cjwatson> sil2100: checking
<cjwatson> sil2100: done
<sil2100> cjwatson: thank you! :)
<Laney> xnox: Might be easiest to upload a gdcm with -cil stuff disabled, seems not to have any rdeps
<Laney> to break them apart temporarily
<xnox> Laney, wouldn't be removing -cil package from release have the same effect anyway?
<xnox> i don't want to pointlessly upload a diff, to remove it after migrate. Surely we can hint britney things.
 * xnox looks at pinta
<Laney> Don't
<Laney> It'll work after mono builds
<xnox> oh
<xnox> Laney, indeed that upload is very handy - making xbuild default to something sane.
<Laney> yes, please make sure to remove your deltas
<Laney> and I imagine removing gdcm-cil would work too
 * cjwatson removes the -proposed NBS for gdcm
<cjwatson> (a report for -proposed is unfortunately not exactly trivial though would be nice)
<Laney> thought seb128 said he did that earlier
<Laney> evidently not :P
<cjwatson> appears not
<apw> cjwatson, i have been generating an nbs report for xenial-proposed using britney's list of old binaries as it affects the kernel much of the time
<apw> cjwatson, not sure if that can be accurate in the general case
<cjwatson> britney's list of old binaries unfortunately includes both build failures and stuff that's intentionally not built any more
<xnox> well, a bunch of these would go away if when autosyncs happen and a package exists in -proposed, it should remove it from -proposed first before syncing over.
<cjwatson> I don't think that's a good idea!
<xnox> ok.
<apw> cjwatson, good point, it would need to elide those in concert with missing build to be useful
<xnox> Laney, about gdcm transition. i'll need to wait forever for inisghtooolkit4 to be built, and then rebuild remaining 3 packages for the transition and it should be all good =/
<Laney> xnox: righto
<Laney> you want to try and split mono or just wait?
<xnox> Laney, insighttoolkit4 takes 3 days and 4 hours to build on amd64.... unless it needs a little help and killing stray processes or some such.
<xnox> Laney, i do want gdcm-cil things removed from -release (no rdeps) to see if mono migrates.
<Laney> it'll need those other removals + pinta
<xnox> well, once mono builds and becomes a candidate.
<xnox> i re-tried no-change rebuild of pinta in my ppa, it's building (arch:all so amd64 only)
<xnox> if it builds, i'll copy it over.
<xnox> Laney, and it still fails with cryptic stuff https://launchpadlibrarian.net/230079759/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.pinta_1.6-1build1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<xnox> Actions/AddinActions.cs(28,12): error CS0234: The type or namespace name `Unix' does not exist in the namespace `Mono'. Are you missing an assembly reference?
<xnox> et.al.
<xnox> Laney, will you look into pinta build failure please? i am confused about it =)
<Laney> ok
<seb128> Laney, sorry, I queued that but was in middle of something and wanted to check rdepends etc before doing it and then I had to go for lunch
<seb128> cjwatson, thanks for doing those
<xnox> Laney, we can file a block for pinta, and do demote-to-proposed against it + removals, to migrate mono. unless you have thought on how to fix pinta?
 * xnox should try building latest upstream.
<Laney> I probably know how to do it, don't worry
<xnox> oooh =)
<Laney> you get the rest of the removals taken care of :P
<Laney> hooray for incoming.d.o as proper archive
<xnox> Laney, looks like the deps need to be bumped to 4.0.0.0__0738eb9f132ed756 from Version=2.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=0738eb9f132ed756 or some such.
<Laney> xnox: DONE
<xnox> Laney, well done =)
 * xnox ponders if i managed to figure it out too... http://paste.ubuntu.com/14027120/ i guess i should have been doing something productive.
<Laney> umm, probably yes
<xnox> Laney, i drop toolsversion & targetversion in my diff, but meh, same difference. anyway this is cool. once it's built and published we may be in a possition to bribe AAs to remove things to migrate mono
<coreycb> hello, can an archive admin please remove the python3-os-win binaries?  they've been dropped for now as the upstream code is not yet py3 compatible.
 * didrocks flushes
<didrocks> coreycb: binary removed from xenial-proposed
<coreycb> didrocks, thanks!
<didrocks> yw ;)
<xnox> fyi for everyone that looks into proposed migration insighttoolkit4 is building in a nonvirt ppa, to be copied over once it builds over the coming days.
<xnox> building in a ppa, to avoid pointless arch-skew for it, not that it's installable anyway at the moment in -proposed.
<xnox> was my insighttoolkit4 ppc64el build killed?
<xnox> doko, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/230102849/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-ppc64el.insighttoolkit4_4.8.1-1ubuntu4_BUILDING.txt.gz
<xnox> any thoughts?
<xnox> shall i retry?
<cjwatson> looks like OOM, but you might as well retry
 * xnox downloads the log
<xnox> http://people.canonical.com/~xnox/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-ppc64el.insighttoolkit4_4.8.1-1ubuntu4_BUILDING.txt.gz
<infinity> cjwatson: Did we never adjust VM sizes after the mem/core discussions?
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: I think we're missing a grub2-signed upload for grub2 2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.6 in trusty-security.
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: oh, d'oh
<cyphermox> same for the other releases too
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: It's just a no-change rebuild?
<cyphermox> no, you also need to change the build-depends
<mdeslaur> well, with a more recent build-dep
<infinity> mdeslaur: With adjusted build-deps, if you're being picky, but that's not necessary.
<infinity> mdeslaur: And it *must* build in the archive.  This needs the same procedure as kernel embargos.
<mdeslaur> cyphermox, infinity: cool, thanks for the heads up
<infinity> mdeslaur: ie: needs to copy from PPA to proposed, build in proposed, then release the mess to security.
<mdeslaur> infinity: ok, so I let you know once it's in the ppa?
<cyphermox> I only noticed it because I was preparing a SRU :/
<mdeslaur> crud, I didn't know this was needed, sorry for the trouble
<infinity> mdeslaur: Well, and I need to copy all your security updates to proposed. :P
 * infinity sets about doing all of that.
<infinity> mdeslaur: If you guys have special "Talk to Adam" instructions for kernel embargos, you might want to add grub to the same list. :P
<infinity> mdeslaur: But, basically, the procedure for both is the same.  linux/grub2 get binary copied from PPA to proposed.  linux-signed/grub2-signed get source-only copied (or uploaded) to proposed.  When all is built and happy, the lots gets released to security/updates.
<mdeslaur> infinity: yeah, I'll add a note to our scripts so it doesn't happen again
<mdeslaur> infinity: uploading to ppa here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security-proposed/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<infinity> mdeslaur: Kay.  When everything looks sane on the archive side, I'll copy them over.
<mdeslaur> I gather the ftbfs in the ppa is normal...
<infinity> Yes.
<infinity> mdeslaur: Alright, reviewed them all for sanity.  Will copy as soon as they'll actually be buildable.
<mdeslaur> thanks infinity
 * infinity runs across the street for pizza while he waits.
<doko> xnox, you could retry. looks like the oom killer
#ubuntu-release 2015-12-16
<cjwatson> infinity: no - the situation on arm64 was a bit unclear and clouded by how unstable they are at the moment
<flocculant> I assume people know, but just in case Xubuntu and Ubuntu xenial's didn't build yesterday, ubuntu hasn't today so I'm guessing xubuntu won't either
<sil2100> Hello! I'm disabling the system-image importer for a short while again
<superm1> could someone help me understand why fwupdate hasn't migrated from proposed?  it looks like all the builds were full of success and it's not in NEW or unapproved
<doko> superm1, looks like it's waiting for fwupdate-amd64-signed ?
<superm1> doko: how does that happen?
<superm1> i'm not sure anything about how the signed packages get built, is it just a manual bump to fwupdate-signed's changelog and it will pull down a new binary from the archive during build?
<xnox> superm1, i think you want to poke cyphermox about matching https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fwupdate-signed upload to get fwupdate migrating.
<superm1> cyphermox: is it  just a new upload of fwupdate-signed like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14057549/ ? if so i'll upload it
<cyphermox> yeah that should be all, if fwupdate didn't change filenames or something
<superm1> shouldn't have
<cyphermox> right, doesn't look like it did
<xnox> superm1, and e.g. signed files look to be in place e.g. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-proposed/main/uefi/fwupdate-amd64/0.5-1/ and http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-proposed/main/uefi/fwupdate-i386/0.5-1/ are available.
<superm1> okay thanks guys, i'll upload that diff then.  didn't realize the -signed packages were all manually done
<xnox> superm1, it's a bit triky, as first package needs to build and publish, then a signed version is published into the archive in magic paths (e.g. /uefi/) and then we build another package which at build time fetched signed copy back from the archive and packages it into a deb.... to publish as normal "apt-get"-able package.
<xnox> superm1, new apt has support to download and fetch arbitrary files, maybe eventually such chicken-egg-dances will be gone. and apt will simply download arbitrary files in release manifest.
<xnox> superm1, but for obvious reasons builders do not have access to signing keys to do everything in one go.
<superm1> xnox: ah yeah i was just wondering about if new apt might help here make this prettier
#ubuntu-release 2015-12-17
<rbasak> arges: FYI, Juju upstream are reporting regression-update for bug 1361946 in bug 1527020.
<ubot5> bug 1361946 in gccgo-5 (Ubuntu Utopic) "patches for cgo on arm64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1361946
<ubot5> bug 1527020 in juju-core "cannot build trusty ppc64el juju" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1527020
<rbasak> mwhudson: ^^ could you take a look please?
<rbasak> It's frustrating that this was caught by CI but not in trusty-proposed, which would save some pain. I've asked if they could do that.
<mwhudson> rbasak: commented
<rbasak> Thank you!
<mwhudson> oh hi, not expecting you to be awake
<rbasak> I am a bit earlier than usual today, but it is 0830 UK time!
<rbasak> Most normal people here are awake :)
<mwhudson> rbasak: pff longitude-normativity, or something
<xnox> Good morning release =)
<xnox> please remove NBS ubuntu-desktop/s390x=1.344 in xenial-proposed
<cjwatson> xnox: done
<xnox> thanks.
<cjwatson> strongly recommend nobody accept perl until all arches are built
<cjwatson> here we go
<jdstrand> is something weird happening with the buildds? I just uploaded ubuntu-core-security and all archs failed cause apparmor couldn't be installed and I requested a retry and it has said 'Start in 4 minutes' for several minutes
<jdstrand> I just tried in a schroot and apparmor installs fine with archive.ubuntu.com with and without proposed
<jdstrand> The buildd error is:
<jdstrand> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jdstrand>  sbuild-build-depends-ubuntu-core-security-dummy : Depends: apparmor but it is not going to be installed
<jdstrand> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<jdstrand> infinity: you around? ^
<jdstrand> the start in 4 minutes was on amd64 which has a bunch of disabled builders and many in the Cleaning state
<apw> jdstrand, got a build log (if it isn't secret)
<jdstrand> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/230360627/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-s390x.ubuntu-core-security_16.04.9_BUILDING.txt.gz
<jdstrand> I retried on s390x cause it had some free builders
<jdstrand> (but same thing)
<jdstrand> ah, I think I am getting somewhere locally
<jdstrand> apparmor : Depends: libapparmor-perl but it is not going to be installed
<jdstrand>  libapparmor-perl : Depends: perlapi-5.20.
<jdstrand> ah, seems apparmor needs a rebuild for the perl in proposed
<infinity> jdstrand: It's the perl transition, cjwatson is working on it.
<jdstrand> infinity: yeah, it took me a while to get there
<infinity> jdstrand: We'll do a mass give-back once the world is happily transitioned.
<jdstrand> cjwatson: fyi, I uploaded a no change rebuild of apparmor
<bdmurray> Is there any reason to be cautious about releasing the Trusty fix for LP: #1273462?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1273462 in upstart (Debian) "Users can mistakenly run init.d scripts and cause problems if an equivalent upstart job already exists" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1273462
<infinity> bdmurray: People seem to be more or less happy with it.
<bdmurray> infinity: okay
<bdmurray> Am I missing something? I don't see location-service in landing ppa 2. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text= yet there is a sync request for it...
<infinity> bdmurray: Tons of us were concerned about the change being made at all, but I'm not sure it's worth rehashing THAT debate again after it was finally accepted into -proposed.
<bdmurray> infinity: I was just wondering about the wisdom of releasing it before the holidays.
<infinity> bdmurray: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-002/+packages?field.name_filter=location-service&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=
<infinity> bdmurray: Someone was naughty and emptied the silo before it was accepted/rejected in the queue, but if it's still downloadable, it's still copyable.
<bdmurray> ah, thnks
<infinity> bdmurray: OTOH, that may have been a mistake.
<infinity> bdmurray: Given vivid silos build against the overlay, and that sure looks like an overlay-destined upload.
<infinity> bdmurray: Releasing to the archive was probably an oops.
<infinity> bdmurray: And definitely not acceptable if it's a copy with binaries, since it has overlay deps.
<infinity> bdmurray: And, indeed, the copy contains binaries, so just reject it.
#ubuntu-release 2015-12-18
<cjwatson> jdstrand: Yeah, I'm working through all this in bulk.
<cjwatson> jdstrand: And the builder situation is, well, not fixed but at least limping along now.
<rsalveti> cyphermox: do we have daily images for the netboot installer?
<cyphermox> rsalveti: of course
<cyphermox> err, wait
<cyphermox> not daily
<cyphermox> but one for every upload of d-i
<rsalveti> right, was looking for one that includes latest grub2
<rsalveti> but saw that it is still ftbfs on arm64
<cyphermox> grub isn't included in these images, so you could pick any and you should get the latest grub2, as long are you don't preseed things
<cyphermox> (if you preseed, just make sure you don't get it to expect a squashfs, otherwise you'll get what is on the squashfs)
 * cyphermox looks at grub2 arm64
<rsalveti> right, all I really wanted was the latest grub2
<rsalveti> that includes the network efi changes
<rsalveti> hitting that on the arm servers we're using as well
<ogra_> just switch to u-boot then :P
<cyphermox> rsalveti: the before-last should work
<rsalveti> indeed
<rsalveti> ogra_: lol, arm servers dude
<ogra_> pfft
<rsalveti> ogra_: acpi, uefi, all the good stuff :P
<cyphermox> the new one breaks because of a relocation that is now needed that grub doesn't know about yet: R_AARCH64_ADR_PREL_PG_HI21
<ogra_> yeah, the stuff nobody needs :P
 * ogra_ guesses rsalveti is just scared about jon masters hunting him down :D
<rsalveti> lol
<rsalveti> cyphermox: maybe https://build.opensuse.org/package/view_file/openSUSE:Factory/grub2/aarch64-reloc.patch ?
<cyphermox> it's not the same one
<cyphermox> 0x113
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> but saw we don't carry that patch, available in all other distros
<cyphermox> otoh I could try it, but it doesn't seem to be the same thing
<cyphermox> fwiw, this is black magic to me ;)
<rsalveti> I'm firing up my local build and should know soon
<cyphermox> it would be nice to understand what build-depends on grub2 now causes this
<rsalveti> only one extra patch (CVE) and including raid5rec and raid6rec, so wonder if it was affected by a different toolchain version or similar
<rsalveti> still building...
<rsalveti> cyphermox: yeah, built fine on jessie, without that patch
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> well, we'll see soon.
<rsalveti> cyphermox: mind giving http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/grub.git/commit/?id=668add258ff7ffcfdc2c501fe5eb32e53c69b6f4 a try then?
<rsalveti> oh, cool
<rsalveti> already upstream for a while
<cyphermox> yeah, but did it work for your build?
<rsalveti> was expecting to get the failure on jessie, so guess we can only reproduce this on xenial
<cyphermox> yeah
<rsalveti> cyphermox: do you have an arm64 box with xenial or a ppa that can build for this arch?
<cyphermox> ok then, I'll ship it to my ppa first to try, but it might take a while
<cyphermox> yeah, PPA
<cyphermox> I didn't go out to order an arm64 board yet
<rsalveti> that's fine, cool, thanks
<rsalveti> soon
<rsalveti> :-)
<lamont> who is my favorite admin archive today>?
 * lamont needs a couple of binary NEW processings in xenial
<cjwatson> lamont: done
<lamont> ta
#ubuntu-release 2016-12-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mimeo [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.4-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.14.10+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: igmpproxy [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.14.10+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.14.10+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.14.10+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.14.10+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgrouting [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgrouting [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgmemcache [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-3ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgrouting [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgmemcache [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-3ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgmemcache [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-3ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgrouting [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgmemcache [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-3ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgmemcache [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-3ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgmemcache [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-3ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgmemcache [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-3ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgrouting [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgrouting [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgrouting [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted igmpproxy [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted igmpproxy [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted igmpproxy [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted igmpproxy [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.14.10+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.14.10+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.14.10+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted igmpproxy [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted igmpproxy [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.14.10+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.14.10+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted igmpproxy [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.14.10+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.14.10+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-grunt-contrib-nodeunit [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-grunt-contrib-coffee [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-grunt-contrib-concat [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-grunt-contrib-requirejs [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-grunt-contrib-coffee [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-grunt-contrib-requirejs [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-grunt-contrib-concat [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
<tsimonq2> infinity: Ok, thank you.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libref-util-perl [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.101-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libref-util-perl [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.101-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libref-util-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.101-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libref-util-perl [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.101-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: git-timemachine [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: curvesapi [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.05-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libparser-mgc-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sagetex [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: easybind [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsearch-elasticsearch-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.01-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libref-util-perl [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.101-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libref-util-perl [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.101-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libref-util-perl [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.101-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-fuzzaldrin-plus [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.1+git.20161008.da2cb58+dfsg-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted curvesapi [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.05-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted git-timemachine [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libref-util-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.101-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libref-util-perl [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.101-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libref-util-perl [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.101-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libref-util-perl [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.101-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-fuzzaldrin-plus [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.1+git.20161008.da2cb58+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted easybind [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libref-util-perl [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.101-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libref-util-perl [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.101-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sagetex [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libparser-mgc-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsearch-elasticsearch-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [5.01-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libref-util-perl [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.101-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmetacpan-client-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.002000-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (xenial-proposed/main) [2.20ubuntu1 => 2.20.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.17.1+16.10ubuntu1 => 2.20.1+16.10] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: snapd (trusty-proposed/primary) [2.20.1~14.04]
<bluesabre> Good morning everyone! Please release sgt-launcher from the NEW queue, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1641300
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1641300 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] sgt-launcher" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<lamont> rbasak: I think it's all waiting on you...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brasero [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.12.1-4ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<rbasak> Oh. Sorry!
 * rbasak looks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brasero [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.12.1-4ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brasero [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.12.1-4ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<rbasak> lamont: I've got a bunch of stuff not green on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html. Can you help me with those please?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brasero [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.12.1-4ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brasero [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.12.1-4ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brasero [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.12.1-4ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<rbasak> Oh, lovely. The report is behind.
<rbasak> "Generated: 12/15/16 23:18:37 UTC"
<rbasak> lamont: ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brasero [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.12.1-4ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<cjwatson> in what universe is that a reasonable date format
<lamont> rbasak: will do, afk for a bit first.
<rbasak> cjwatson: I wanted to rant about that but bit my tongue :-)
<rbasak> cjwatson: any idea where sru-report is supposed to run? I'm running it locally for now. Not sure how long it'll take.
<cjwatson> I just fixed it to use ISO dates
<cjwatson> $ ssh -t snakefruit sudo -iu ubuntu-archive crontab -l | grep sru-report
<cjwatson> 10,40 * * * *           env LC_ALL=C bzr pull -q -d ~/ubuntu-archive-tools >/dev/null && flock -xn ~/.sru-report.lock -c 'LC_ALL=C ~/ubuntu-archive-tools/sru-report > ~/public_html/pending-sru.html.new' && mv ~/public_html/pending-sru.html.new ~/public_html/pending-sru.html
<cjwatson> it's not especially quick
<rbasak> Who do I need to poke about fixing it? Stuck lock maybe?
<cjwatson> rbasak: there was a stuck process, I've killed it
<rbasak> Thanks :)
 * rbasak makes a note to poke cjwatson about every problem ever in the future :-P
<cjwatson> rbasak: I suspect it was from the firewall maintenance on Thursday
<cjwatson> please don't :)
<rbasak> Actually I was specifically avoiding pinging you, but I figured I could once you made a comment :-)
<rbasak> "I just fixed it to use ISO dates" \o/ Thank you!
<lamont> rbasak: 1633479 isc-dhcp/yakkety is verif done for all 4 of the releases, individually..
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.5.1-1ubuntu2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.5.1-1ubuntu2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.5.1-1ubuntu2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.5.1-1ubuntu2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.5.1-1ubuntu2] (ubuntu-server)
<oSoMoN> can anyone help me figure out why webbrowser-app 0.23+16.04.20161028-0ubuntu1 hasn’t migrated from xenial-proposed to xenial-updates yet? all the related bug reports were marked verification-done a good while ago
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.5.1-1ubuntu2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.5.1-1ubuntu2] (ubuntu-server)
<xnox> oSoMoN, actually it does not have a single bug reference as per sru report
<xnox> oSoMoN, as the forwatting is wrong it should be "LP: #NNNNNNN" note the colon. The net result is that none of the bug references have propagated into "Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed: " field in .changes file
<xnox> oSoMoN, and the pending-sru does not list a single bug reference (at https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html )
<xnox> hence probably sru team were skipping it.
<xnox> oSoMoN, my advice is to find some kind sru team member to manually go through the list of bugs at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/291157330/webbrowser-app_0.23+16.04.20161028-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<xnox> oSoMoN, and check that all are verified
<xnox> and then release this sru.
<oSoMoN> xnox, thanks, I’ll do that
<xnox> oSoMoN, and do use ":" in the future and/or check that resultant .changes file has "Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed: " field. Maybe bileto should enforce this.
<oSoMoN> yeah, my bad, I’ll be more careful next time around
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: owncloud-client (yakkety-proposed/universe) [2.2.2+dfsg-1ubuntu0.1 => 2.2.2+dfsg-1ubuntu0.2] (no packageset)
<xnox> bug #1651168
<ubot5`> bug 1651168 in Bileto "SRUs must enforce Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed: field" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1651168
<oSoMoN> slangasek, it appears I haven’t formatted correctly the changelog for a webbrowser-app xenial SRU (https://launchpadlibrarian.net/291157330/webbrowser-app_0.23+16.04.20161028-0ubuntu1_source.changes) and as a result the pending SRU list doesn’t have links to the bug reports. I’m sorry about that, and was wondering whether you (or someone else on the team) could help me promote that SRU to xenial-updates (links t
<oSoMoN> o bugs are in bug #1600176) ?
<ubot5`> bug 1600176 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[SRU] webbrowser-app bug fixes" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1600176
<oSoMoN> xnox, thanks for the bug report
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vlc (yakkety-proposed/universe) [2.2.4-4 => 2.2.4-4ubuntu0.16.10.1] (mozilla, mythbuntu)
<sakrecoer> hello everyone! sorry for my silence, been extremly busy and then very sick... pitti: i added ubuntu-core-dev to ~ubuntustudio-dev so that your greatly appreciated work wont get stuck like this in the future.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-domhandler [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-has-binary [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-glob-stream [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.3.4-1] (no packageset)
<xnox> does postgresql-9.5 need a needs-root and/or allow-stderr key? I see regressions on armhf only.
<xnox> mysql-5.7 appears to have regression in release too
<xnox> cyphermox, nm adt test is looking for /64 ipv6 address yet it gets /128 assigned. mostly harmless? https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial-ci-train-ppa-service-2309/xenial/amd64/n/network-manager/20161219_104933_7eadd@/log.gz
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: util-linux (xenial-proposed/main) [2.27.1-6ubuntu3.1 => 2.27.1-6ubuntu3.2] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: util-linux (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.28.2-1ubuntu1 => 2.28.2-1ubuntu1.1] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware (xenial-proposed/main) [1.157.6 => 1.157.7] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: network-manager (yakkety-proposed/main) [1.2.4-0ubuntu1 => 1.2.6-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: network-manager (xenial-proposed/main) [1.2.2-0ubuntu0.16.04.3 => 1.2.4-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<smoser> hi. can somone please NACK 0.7.8-61-g2d2ec70-0ubuntu1~16.10.1 from the yakkety queue
<smoser> i'm going to upload another
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: os-prober (xenial-proposed/main) [1.70ubuntu3.1 => 1.70ubuntu3.2] (core)
<infinity> smoser: As this isn't #ubuntu-cloud-init-uploads, mentioning the package would be helpful. ;)
<infinity> smoser: (rejected)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected cloud-init [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.7.8-61-g2d2ec70-0ubuntu1~16.10.1]
<smoser> infinity, whoops.
<smoser> thanks.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.7.8-49-g9e904bb-0ubuntu1~16.10.1 => 0.7.8-68-gca3ae67-0ubuntu1~16.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: update-manager (xenial-proposed/main) [1:16.04.4 => 1:16.04.5] (core)
<bdmurray> infinity: it seems using nvidia-304 from the graphics-drivers PPA fixes bug 1639180. How does the nvidia package usually get updated?
<ubot5`> bug 1639180 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-304 (Ubuntu) "no login possible after update to nvidia 304.132" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1639180
<infinity> bdmurray: When tseliot uploads.
<infinity> bdmurray: With the broken version in P/T/X/Y/Z, it might be nice to get a fix sorted ASAP, though.  I can't really look at it today.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: open-build-service [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.7.1-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: open-build-service [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.7.1-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: open-build-service [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.7.1-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: open-build-service [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.7.1-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: open-build-service [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.7.1-8] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2016-12-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmetacpan-client-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.002000-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-glob-stream [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [5.3.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: storage-provider-webdav (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.1+17.04.20161128-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-domhandler [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-has-binary [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted open-build-service [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.7.1-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted open-build-service [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.7.1-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted open-build-service [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.7.1-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted open-build-service [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.7.1-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted open-build-service [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.7.1-8]
<mwhudson> hm hm any AAs around?
<lamont> infinity: you still around?
<infinity> lamont: Sort of, but not.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.2 => 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.6] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (xenial-proposed/main) [1.66.2 => 1.66.6] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: walinuxagent (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.1.5-0ubuntu4 => 2.1.5-0ubuntu4.1] (ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
<zyga> I'd like to ask about the SRU of snapd; can I do anything to help?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: walinuxagent (xenial-proposed/main) [2.1.5-0ubuntu4~16.04.0 => 2.1.5-0ubuntu4.1~16.04.0] (ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: walinuxagent (trusty-proposed/main) [2.1.5-0ubuntu4~14.04.0 => 2.1.5-0ubuntu4.1~14.04.0] (ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: evil-el (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.2.12-2]
<xnox> zyga, cancel christmas?
<xnox> looking at calendars most of archive and sru team members are mostly off until 2017 now.
<davmor2> zyga: it 2.20 isn't landing till 5th so should all be good slangasek I think will be approving it today-ish as he was off yesterday
<davmor2> zyga: then it is released from proposed to stable in jan
<davmor2> zyga: we are all on top of it ish
<davmor2> zyga: hope that helps
<jamiebennett> davmor2: Thanks, do let us know if there are any blockers. We need to get 2.20.1 into proposed asap so we can work though any issues that arise quickly.
<davmor2> jamiebennett: was somebody meant to know about 2.20.1?  and are there new images with 2.20.1 as far as I am aware everything is 2.20 and targeted correctly what does .1 add?
<davmor2> jamiebennett: 16553 Filename: pool/main/s/snapd/snapd_2.20ubuntu1_amd64.deb this is in proposed now by the look of it, so you might have to be very nice to slangasek if you want an updated version in
<tjaalton> infinity, slangasek: mesa needs to move to zesty, plasma-framework test fail on s390x is uselessly blocking it aiui
<jamiebennett> davmor2: 2.20.1 was supposed to be the version that addressed the last SRU concerns from Steve
<davmor2> jamiebennett: ah in that case slangasek is already aware of it then so that should be fine
 * jamiebennett nods, email sent to slangasek yesterday morning UK time about it
<davmor2> jamiebennett: yeah that is fine he did say there were some issues, so if that is now addressed that is fine, as I say from the discussion I had with him I thought it was going to proposed todayish
 * jamiebennett nods
<davmor2> jamiebennett: Steve was off yesterday though but is back online today is my understanding
<ginggs> hi! matplotlib, python-stdlib-extensions and pandas show test regressions in lmfit-py on armhf - due to python-pandas being removed on armhf. What needs to be done to let them migrate?
<slangasek> jamiebennett: as mentioned, I was off yesterday; and I don't understand the mail mvo sent, snapd 2.20 was already accepted into xenial-proposed last week after we addressed the raised issues within the SRU team
<slangasek> jamiebennett, davmor2: so is 2.20 SRU verification in process, or do we need 2.20.1 accepted into -proposed in order to start that?
<davmor2> slangasek: I'm happy to start on 2.20 which is what I was expecting today, but it seems 2.20.1 has fixes for the sru process but then I got confused, so if it is okay I'll leave it with you and jamiebennett and run with whatever you guys decide afterwards
<slangasek> davmor2: "fixes for the SRU process" that I already told the snappy team we would sort out on our side
<davmor2> slangasek: just going from jamiebennett description of what 2.20.1 contains
<slangasek> but as trusty hadn't been accepted yet (I didn't know it was uploaded since I hadn't looked in the New queue), and yakkety also somehow got missed, I can just as well review 2.20.1 now if that's not going to reset anybody's testing efforts
<slangasek> also
<davmor2> slangasek: no I was waiting on today to double check everything was in when everyone was online. before kicking off the testing
<slangasek> 2.20's autopkgtests fail on all archs https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial/xenial/i386/s/snapd/20161216_234151_46e2f@/log.gz
<davmor2> jamiebennett: ^ one for you
<slangasek> so I might as well accept 2.20.1 on the off chance it's fixed; but this seems to be a spread upstream issue
<bdmurray> Sarvatt: Do you have any plans to SRU the fix for bug 1639180?
<ubot5`> bug 1639180 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-304 (Ubuntu) "no login possible after update to nvidia 304.132" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1639180
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accerciser (yakkety-proposed/universe) [3.22.0-1 => 3.22.0-1ubuntu1] (desktop-extra)
<slashd> for sru, could you please take action on "os-prober" [1.70ubuntu3.2] waiting in the Xenial upload queue (importance : CRITICAL) in order for the pkg to be available in -proposed for testing. This solve a missing dependency in 1.70ubuntu3.1 (currently in -proposed and set to "verificaiton-failed") patch that solve a possible risk of corruption. Again .3.1 is already in proposed, I would like the SRU to go on top and 3.1
<slashd> should definitely not land in -updates without 3.2 debdiff on top
<flexiondotorg> slangasek, You might remember I said Ubuntu MATE and Lubuntu have agreed to stop making PowerPC images?.
<slangasek> flexiondotorg: sure
<flexiondotorg> What is the correct way to stop Ubuntu MATE powerpc images being made?
<slangasek> flexiondotorg: patching etc/default-arches in lp:ubuntu-cdimage
<flexiondotorg> I can update seeds and cd-image code, but I'm sure that something invisible to me need changing also?
<flexiondotorg> slangasek, OK.
<flexiondotorg> I'll submit an MR for Ubuntu MATE.
<flexiondotorg> Thanks.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: initramfs-tools (xenial-proposed/main) [0.122ubuntu8.7 => 0.122ubuntu8.8] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [0.7.8-49-g9e904bb-0ubuntu1~16.04.2 => 0.7.8-49-g9e904bb-0ubuntu1~16.04.3] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected cloud-init [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.7.8-49-g9e904bb-0ubuntu1~16.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloud-init [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.7.8-49-g9e904bb-0ubuntu1~16.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.20.1]
<kyrofa> Hey RAOF, snapcraft v2.24 SRU is verification-done. What are the chances we can get that into -updates today?
<kyrofa> LP: #1650632
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1650632 in snapcraft (Ubuntu Yakkety) "[SRU] New stable micro release 2.24" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1650632
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected snapd [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.20+16.10ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.20.1+16.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected snapd [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.20~14.04.0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected snapd [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.20~14.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted snapd [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.20.1~14.04]
<slangasek> davmor2, jamiebennett: snapd 2.20.1 is accepted into {trusty,xenial,yakkety}-proposed
<davmor2> slangasek: awesome news thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-prettyunits [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbio-coordinate-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: freshplayerplugin (yakkety-proposed/multiverse) [0.3.5-1ubuntu3 => 0.3.5-1ubuntu3.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: freshplayerplugin (xenial-proposed/multiverse) [0.3.4-3 => 0.3.4-3ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> oSoMoN: webbrowser-app - I'm reuploading with a fixed changelog; this will rebuild and need verification of the newly-uploaded binary packages once this is done.
<oSoMoN> slangasek, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: webbrowser-app (xenial-proposed/main) [0.23+16.04.20161028-0ubuntu1 => 0.23+16.04.20161028-0ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-qt-packages)
<kyrofa> slangasek, any chance snapcraft v2.24 could get into -updates today?
<jamiebennett> slangasek: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libseccomp [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.1.1-1ubuntu1~trusty1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted webbrowser-app [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.23+16.04.20161028-0ubuntu2]
<slangasek> kyrofa: done
<kyrofa> slangasek, thank you :)
<cyphermox> slangasek: are you around to accept grub2 / grub2-signed in xenial-proposed?
<cyphermox> we need those for the IPv6 initramfs support, but it got pushed out due to shim
<slangasek> cyphermox: looking
<cyphermox> thanks.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.6]
<slangasek> cyphermox: wrong build-depends in grub2-signed: grub-efi-amd64-bin (>= 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.2) [amd64]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.6 => 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.6] (core)
<cyphermox> oh, indeed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected grub2-signed [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.66.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.6 => 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.6] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (xenial-proposed/main) [1.66.2 => 1.66.6] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapd [i386] (trusty-proposed/universe) [2.20.1~14.04] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapd [armhf] (trusty-proposed/universe) [2.20.1~14.04] (no packageset)
<slangasek> tjaalton: plasma-framework/s390x hint had been wrongly dropped, readded now
<tjaalton> slangasek: cool, thanks!
<bluesabre>  slangasek: Would you mind releasing sgt-launcher from zesty-proposed?
<bluesabre> (could be a nice xmas present for my xubuntu-team) :)
<nacc> bluesabre: i don't see sgt-launcher in rmadison's output
<bluesabre> It's a new package, lp 1641300
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1641300 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] sgt-launcher" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1641300
<nacc> bluesabre: ah that's not proposed
<nacc> bluesabre: that's the new queue: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+queue?memo=60&start=60
<nacc> bluesabre: it hasn't made it to proposed yet :)
<bluesabre> woops, wrong wording (Pocket threw me off)
<nacc> bluesabre: np, i was just curious :)
<nacc> bluesabre: you do still need an AA to help :)
<bluesabre> nacc: gotcha, thanks
#ubuntu-release 2016-12-21
<RAOF> Lots of SRUs to release. Yay!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-trusty [amd64] (precise-proposed/main) [3.13.0-107.154~precise1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-trusty [amd64] (precise-proposed) [3.13.0-107.154~precise1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [4.4.0-58.79~14.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [3.13.0-107.154] (core, kernel)
<josvaz> rbasak: could you review and hopely approve the walinuxagent uploads to -propose from this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/walinuxagent/+bug/1650522
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1650522 in walinuxagent (Ubuntu Yakkety) "walinuxagent 2.1.5 needs to have AutoUpdate On" [Undecided,In progress]
<josvaz> rbasak: they are for yakkety, xenial & trusty we have done the manual testing as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/walinuxagentUpdates
<josvaz> and we need the images to be in proposed to do the "automated" SRU testing part
<bluesabre> any AA's interested in accepting sgt-launcher from NEW into zesty? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1641300
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1641300 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] sgt-launcher" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<sil2100> Not too many AA's around this week sadly
<flocculant> sil2100: we began to guess that :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: messaging-framework (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.2+17.04.20161208-0ubuntu1]
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, hi, how do you feel about an ocaml sync?
<LocutusOfBorg> I don't understand your delta, but seems a no-change build from Debian works, and builds fine
<LocutusOfBorg> at least the amd64 fPIC patch seems to be useless now
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/costamagnagianfranco-ppa/+sourcepub/7340254/+listing-archive-extra
<LocutusOfBorg> here the no-change from debian build
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, we want PIC for the native options compiler.
<xnox> unless that was only for the PIE by default bootstrap on amd64.
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, note the difference in the "Configuration for the native-code compiler:" section, as that is what is changed by that patch.
<xnox> i'd rather keep our delta, and merge experimental.
<LocutusOfBorg> xnox, according to ubuntu 4.02.3-6ubuntu1 was FTBFS on amd64 while 4.02.3-6ubuntu2. Now the new version seems to build without that patch
<LocutusOfBorg> this is why I'm inclined in dropping it
<LocutusOfBorg> "    - Pass --hash-style=both --as-needed --build-id to the linker."
<LocutusOfBorg> this is something I don't understand really, it has no bugs, and no patch description
<LocutusOfBorg> also, the failed amd64 build https://launchpadlibrarian.net/256002221/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.ocaml_4.02.3-6ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<LocutusOfBorg> was probably due to some other dependencies needing a rebuild (e.g. binutils?)
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, please don't do that.
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, the patch is to enable PIC in native compiler by default, rather than to fix FTBFS. It would say fix FTBFS, if it was just that.
<LocutusOfBorg> ok, so keep them both
<LocutusOfBorg> and revert this Debian change    "* Default to PIC on arm, to fix failing armhf tests (Closes: #837359)."
<xnox> why?
<LocutusOfBorg> because arm in ubuntu has no default pic?
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, do you even follow PIE by default changes to toolchains in Debian and Ubuntu and understand how that corelates with native code compilation with PIC?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [4.4.0-58.79~14.04.1]
<LocutusOfBorg> PIE in enabled everywhere in Debian, but not in Ubuntu
<LocutusOfBorg> and no, I don't understand it completely, this is why I'm here :)
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, then please do not drop or change, pic or pie, on any arches.
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, you are not TIL on the package, so please don't mess it up.
<xnox> updating ocaml triggers the binary transition touching a tonne of packages.
<LocutusOfBorg> this is the reason, I'm doign the ocaml transition, and I don't want doko to merge it in some days and having to redo it
<LocutusOfBorg> xnox, I don't mess it up, I don't upload when I don't understand things
<LocutusOfBorg> actually I even already did the merge https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/locutusofborg-ppa/+sourcepub/7340201/+listing-archive-extra
<LocutusOfBorg> before trying a plain sync, that ringed a bell to me leading to me asking here :)
<LocutusOfBorg> so, I would upload that -8 and do the ocaml game, to see it migrate
<LocutusOfBorg> I leave merging from experimental to somebody else
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, please don't
<xnox> we don't want -8 from unstable
<xnox> we want new upstream point release from experimental
<xnox> to enable native ocaml support on ppc64el and s390x
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, merging from unstable, when you are not touch it last, or syncing, will double the work for ocaml.
<LocutusOfBorg> ok, so can I merge from experimental then?
<LocutusOfBorg> there is some ocaml stuff that needs migration
<LocutusOfBorg> this is why I would like to do this little transition
<LocutusOfBorg> what about this: let the current ocaml migrate
<LocutusOfBorg> and then prepare the experimental merge in a ppa
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, please don't touch ocaml.
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, and please don't revert it.
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, which package are you concerned about not migrating? which is not src:ocaml?
<LocutusOfBorg> camlzip
<xnox> And do note we have PIC enabled in src:ocaml on armhf, so your assertion about reverting PIC is wrong.
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, merging src:ocaml will do nothing to migrate camlzip
<LocutusOfBorg> ok let me rephrase
<LocutusOfBorg> I want to fix the two/three ocaml packages not migrating
<LocutusOfBorg> since I will have to do some rebuilds, I though about ppicking the -8 from Debian, to save some work
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, check the transition tracker and rebuild $ reverse-depends -b src:camlzip which need rebuild to become installable with the new camlzip.
<LocutusOfBorg> xnox, yes I know that
<LocutusOfBorg> I'll do that
<LocutusOfBorg> just is a wasted time if tomorrow somebody merges it again from Debian
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, merge of ocaml triggers rebuild of 269 packages; there are only 31 currently outstanding packages stuck in proposed that are not installable; fixing the package you care about migrating is only 3 rebuilds.
<xnox> not 269.
<xnox> by miss-merging ocaml you are offering to double 269 rebuilds.
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, just rebuild the leaf packages you are about migrating, and don't touch src:ocaml
<LocutusOfBorg> ok, got it
<LocutusOfBorg> fdkaac and camlzip needs care, not sure about how many others
<LocutusOfBorg> but yeah, lets keep the transition simple
<xnox> and if somebody merges src:ocaml, it will delay migration of leaf packages by a much longer while, and it is not a duplication of work of sorting out reverse deps on camlzip against the current ocaml abi
<LocutusOfBorg> yep indeed, but I think my question was legit anyway :)
<LocutusOfBorg> usually before starting my haskell rebuilds I make sure ghc is syncd/merged
<slashd> For sru or Wednesday vanguard arges/rbasak, could you please take action on "os-prober" version "1.70ubuntu3.2" waiting on the X upload queue ? It is fixing a CRITICAL bug which potentially risk FS corruption, 3.2 is the continuity of the patch found in version 3.1 that was missing a dependency (verification-failed). Let me know if you need more details
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pybigwig [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pybigwig [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pybigwig [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pybigwig [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux (precise-proposed/main) [3.2.0-119.162 => 3.2.0-120.163] (core, kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pybigwig [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pybigwig [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pybigwig [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: maxima-sage [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.35.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<josvaz> pinged slangasek as rbasak might be out today
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: maxima-sage [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.35.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<slashd> seems like most of sru members are in holiday... I'm taking a chance to tag the other active members just in case someone have the time to look at my above request in the channel : infinity, bdmurray, sbeattie, rmcbride, jibel, pedro_, arges , thanks in advance
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: maxima-sage [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.35.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: maxima-sage [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.35.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: maxima-sage [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.35.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected walinuxagent [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.1.5-0ubuntu4.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected walinuxagent [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.1.5-0ubuntu4.1~16.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected walinuxagent [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.1.5-0ubuntu4.1~14.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-backports-modules-3.2.0 (precise-proposed/main) [3.2.0-119.111 => 3.2.0-120.112] (core, kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-meta (precise-proposed/main) [3.2.0.119.134 => 3.2.0.120.135] (core, kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: maxima-sage [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.35.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-armadaxp (precise-proposed/main) [3.2.0-1680.107 => 3.2.0-1681.108] (kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-meta-armadaxp (precise-proposed/main) [3.2.0.1680.96 => 3.2.0.1681.97] (kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: maxima-sage [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.35.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux (vivid-proposed/main) [3.19.0-78.86 => 3.19.0-79.87] (core, kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-meta (vivid-proposed/main) [3.19.0.78.76 => 3.19.0.79.77] (core, kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-signed (vivid-proposed/main) [3.19.0-78.86 => 3.19.0-79.87] (core, kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: link-grammar [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.3.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsearpc [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.7+git20161217.04f6ba7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spigot [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2016-12-18.g8372d450-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: asterisk-opus [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [13.7+20161113-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: link-grammar [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.3.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: link-grammar [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.3.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pbcopper [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+20161202-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: asterisk-opus [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [13.7+20161113-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spigot [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2016-12-18.g8372d450-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsearpc [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.7+git20161217.04f6ba7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pbcopper [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+20161202-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-57.78 => 4.4.0-58.79] (core, kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: docker-pycreds [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: link-grammar [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.3.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-gopkg-retry.v1 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161025.0.c09f6b8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-oradano-mincho-gsrr [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2016.0612-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsearpc [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.7+git20161217.04f6ba7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-btrees [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsearpc [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.7+git20161217.04f6ba7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nrpe-ng [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-meta (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0.57.60 => 4.4.0.58.61] (core, kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-signed (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-57.78 => 4.4.0-58.79] (core, kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: asterisk-opus [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [13.7+20161113-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-ansi-escapes [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-external-editor [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-gulp-util [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-btrees [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spigot [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2016-12-18.g8372d450-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: asterisk-opus [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [13.7+20161113-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-exit-hook [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-lodash-reescape [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpgobject-util-dbadmin-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.100.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spigot [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2016-12-18.g8372d450-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-globals [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [9.14.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: link-grammar [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.3.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-gulp-plumber [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-kew [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: link-grammar [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.3.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pydbus [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-is-promise [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-lodash-reevaluate [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pbcopper [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+20161202-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-tildify [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dolfin [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2016.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pbcopper [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+20161202-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsearpc [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.7+git20161217.04f6ba7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsearpc [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.7+git20161217.04f6ba7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spigot [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2016-12-18.g8372d450-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spigot [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2016-12-18.g8372d450-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: asterisk-opus [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [13.7+20161113-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: asterisk-opus [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [13.7+20161113-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-btrees [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-btrees [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dolfin [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2016.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dolfin [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2016.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dolfin [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2016.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux [sync] (precise-proposed) [3.2.0-120.163]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-backports-modules-3.2.0 [sync] (precise-proposed) [3.2.0-120.112]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-meta [sync] (precise-proposed) [3.2.0.120.135]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: link-grammar [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.3.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bubblewrap (yakkety-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1 => 0.1.5-1~ubuntu16.10.0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dolfin [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2016.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-btrees [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-armadaxp [sync] (precise-proposed) [3.2.0-1681.108]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-meta-armadaxp [sync] (precise-proposed) [3.2.0.1681.97]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsearpc [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.7+git20161217.04f6ba7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-btrees [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dolfin [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2016.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dolfin [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2016.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spigot [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2016-12-18.g8372d450-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pbcopper [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+20161202-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: asterisk-opus [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [13.7+20161113-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-meta [sync] (vivid-proposed) [3.19.0.79.77]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux [sync] (vivid-proposed) [3.19.0-79.87]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-btrees [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-signed [sync] (vivid-proposed) [3.19.0-79.87]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-meta [sync] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0.58.61]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux [sync] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-58.79]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-signed [sync] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-58.79]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2-signed [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.66.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [3.13.0-107.154]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: freeipa (zesty-proposed/primary) [4.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted snapd [i386] (trusty-proposed) [2.20.1~14.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted snapd [armhf] (trusty-proposed) [2.20.1~14.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted asterisk-opus [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [13.7+20161113-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-btrees [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [4.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dolfin [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2016.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsearpc [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.7+git20161217.04f6ba7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-btrees [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [4.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spigot [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.2016-12-18.g8372d450-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dolfin [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2016.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-btrees [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [4.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pbcopper [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.1+20161202-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pybigwig [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted asterisk-opus [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [13.7+20161113-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dolfin [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2016.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dolfin [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2016.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dolfin [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2016.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsearpc [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.7+git20161217.04f6ba7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pbcopper [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.1+20161202-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-btrees [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spigot [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2016-12-18.g8372d450-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted asterisk-opus [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [13.7+20161113-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dolfin [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2016.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted link-grammar [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [5.3.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-btrees [i386] (zesty-proposed) [4.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dolfin [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2016.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pbcopper [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.1+20161202-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsearpc [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.7+git20161217.04f6ba7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spigot [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.2016-12-18.g8372d450-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted asterisk-opus [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [13.7+20161113-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted asterisk-opus [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [13.7+20161113-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted docker-pycreds [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-gopkg-retry.v1 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161025.0.c09f6b8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpgobject-util-dbadmin-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.100.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsearpc [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.7+git20161217.04f6ba7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsearpc [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.7+git20161217.04f6ba7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted link-grammar [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [5.3.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted link-grammar [i386] (zesty-proposed) [5.3.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted link-grammar [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [5.3.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted asterisk-opus [i386] (zesty-proposed) [13.7+20161113-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-oradano-mincho-gsrr [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2016.0612-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsearpc [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.7+git20161217.04f6ba7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted link-grammar [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [5.3.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted link-grammar [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [5.3.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-exit-hook [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-globals [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [9.14.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-gulp-util [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-kew [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-lodash-reevaluate [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted asterisk-opus [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [13.7+20161113-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsearpc [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.7+git20161217.04f6ba7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-ansi-escapes [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-gulp-plumber [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-lodash-reescape [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nrpe-ng [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pbcopper [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.1+20161202-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-btrees [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [4.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-prettyunits [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spigot [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.2016-12-18.g8372d450-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbio-coordinate-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-external-editor [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-tildify [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pydbus [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spigot [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2016-12-18.g8372d450-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spigot [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.2016-12-18.g8372d450-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mimeo [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.4-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted link-grammar [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [5.3.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pbcopper [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.1+20161202-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spigot [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.2016-12-18.g8372d450-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgmemcache [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-3ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgmemcache [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-3ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgmemcache [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-3ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgrouting [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgrouting [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-is-promise [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgmemcache [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-3ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgmemcache [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-3ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgrouting [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-btrees [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [4.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgmemcache [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-3ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgrouting [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgrouting [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: yabasic (zesty-proposed/primary) [1:2.77.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-progress [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (vivid-proposed/main) [3.19.0-79.87] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-58.79] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (vivid-proposed) [3.19.0-79.87]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-58.79]
#ubuntu-release 2016-12-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (yakkety-proposed/main) [1:16.10.9 => 1:16.10.10] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxc (trusty-backports/main) [2.0.5-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04.1 => 2.0.6-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxc [source] (trusty-backports) [2.0.6-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxcfs (trusty-backports/universe) [2.0.4-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04.1 => 2.0.5-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxcfs [source] (trusty-backports) [2.0.5-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ccnet [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [6.0.1+git20161217.155820f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nitrokey-app [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ccnet [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [6.0.1+git20161217.155820f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clues-emacs [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-gulplog [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-shell-extension-shortcuts [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ccnet [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [6.0.1+git20161217.155820f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-dchest-blake2b [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.0~git20151022.0.3c8c640-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-bep-gitmap [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.0~git20161029.0.a1a71ab-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nitrokey-app [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ccnet [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [6.0.1+git20161217.155820f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ccnet [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [6.0.1+git20161217.155820f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ccnet [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [6.0.1+git20161217.155820f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nitrokey-app [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nitrokey-app [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nitrokey-app [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nitrokey-app [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ccnet [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.1+git20161217.155820f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nitrokey-app [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ccnet [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [6.0.1+git20161217.155820f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ccnet [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [6.0.1+git20161217.155820f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ccnet [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [6.0.1+git20161217.155820f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-bep-gitmap [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161029.0.a1a71ab-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nitrokey-app [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nitrokey-app [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nitrokey-app [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ccnet [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [6.0.1+git20161217.155820f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-shell-extension-shortcuts [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nitrokey-app [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-gulplog [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ccnet [i386] (zesty-proposed) [6.0.1+git20161217.155820f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nitrokey-app [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-dchest-blake2b [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20151022.0.3c8c640-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ccnet [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [6.0.1+git20161217.155820f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clues-emacs [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-progress [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coz-profiler [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.git.20161130T1802-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coz-profiler [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.git.20161130T1802-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ccnet [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [6.0.1+git20161217.155820f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coz-profiler [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.git.20161130T1802-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coz-profiler [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.git.20161130T1802-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nitrokey-app [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coz-profiler [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.git.20161130T1802-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mesa (xenial-proposed/main) [11.2.0-1ubuntu2.2 => 12.0.5-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdrm (xenial-proposed/main) [2.4.67-1ubuntu0.16.04.2 => 2.4.70-1~ubuntu16.04.1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: maas (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.1.1+bzr5544-0ubuntu1~16.10.1 => 2.1.3+bzr5573-0ubuntu1~16.10.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: maas (xenial-proposed/main) [2.1.1+bzr5544-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 2.1.3+bzr5573-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-launchpadlib (xenial-proposed/main) [1.10.3-3 => 1.10.3-3ubuntu0.1] (core)
<jbicha> please remove nodejs/powerpc from zesty
<ginggs> please remove */powerpc from zesty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gtkdataboxmm [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.4-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gtkdataboxmm [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.4-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gtkdataboxmm [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.4-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gtkdataboxmm [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.4-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gtkdataboxmm [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.4-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gtkdataboxmm [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.4-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gtkdataboxmm [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.4-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gtkdataboxmm [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.4-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gtkdataboxmm [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.4-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gtkdataboxmm [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.4-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gtkdataboxmm [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.4-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gtkdataboxmm [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.4-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gtkdataboxmm [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.4-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gtkdataboxmm [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.4-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nitrokey-app [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: maxima (yakkety-proposed/universe) [5.37.2-8 => 5.37.2-8ubuntu0.16.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: maxima (xenial-proposed/universe) [5.37.2-8 => 5.37.2-8ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: backports.functools-lru-cache [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3-1] (no packageset)
<xnox> maybe it makes sense to mark powerpc as a broken arch for proposed migration?
<LocutusOfBorg> yes please <3
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sbuild-launchpad-chroot (yakkety-proposed/universe) [0.13 => 0.13.1ubuntu16.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-vivid [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [3.19.0-79.87~14.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-edge [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.8.0-34.36~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (yakkety-proposed/main) [4.8.0-34.36] (core, kernel)
<flocculant> xnox - thanks - have a good xmas :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-vivid [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [3.19.0-79.87~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (yakkety-proposed) [4.8.0-34.36]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-edge [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.8.0-34.36~16.04.1]
<flocculant> except we have bug 1652134 now ;)
<ubot5`> bug 1652134 in xfce4-indicator-plugin (Ubuntu) "Unable to hide (or make visible) individual indicators" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1652134
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (xenial-proposed/main) [1:16.04.20 => 1:16.04.21] (core)
<wxl> is there a membership one needs to have in order to mark images as ready on the qa tracker? i'm thinking no and this is all manually done, hm?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: qtspeech-opensource-src (zesty-proposed/primary) [5.8.0~alpha-1]
<flocculant> wxl: per flavour - release team, tracker website team can mark any flavour < as far as I know
<wxl> yeah that seems to be what i have discovered :)
<flocculant> I do know I can mark xubuntu and any other one
<wxl> seems not ideal, but i think the vast majority of us are relativelyl trustworthy XD
<flocculant> and I guess the big release team can do whatever they wish :p
<flocculant> wxl: well - I'd say the necessary teams are pretty well moderated in one way or the other
<flocculant> eg Xubuntu are unlikely to let you join it's release team for no real reason
<flocculant> and can't see why just anyone could join the qa website one
<wxl> does qa-web-dev or whatever it is give you access to basically everything?
<flocculant> yea
<wxl> trying to help kubuntu this cycle, btw. not totally clear what gives them access. i think it's ~kubuntu-dev-owner but i'm not sure.
<flocculant> only 2 I would mmm about on ~ubuntu-qa-website-devel are hunter and matthew allen - who just turned up after the google thing last xmas
<flocculant> well kubuntu might be an oddity given jriddell - not sure
<wxl> i know :/
<flocculant> can you not mark their tracker?
<wxl> i can
<wxl> but also sort of trying to think long term about making this more manageable for them
<flocculant> I'd guess that at least balloons or stgraber would know for sure
<flocculant> and if balloons sees this - I'm not sure I like the idea of those 2 google people from last xmas being able to mark xubuntu images ;)
<wxl> heheh
<wxl> sheesh is no one taking on alphas?
<wxl> done
<wxl> flexiondotorg: you planning on doing alphas?
<flocculant> wxl: well - I'm still of the opinion that they're a complete waste of time ;)
<wxl> flocculant: you would not be the only one apparently :')
<flocculant> personally I wish there was a way a flavour release team could turn of iso generation for their builds - and do adhoc 'milestones' when it made sense for them
<flocculant> obviously not once you get to the beta stage
<flocculant> wxl: :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: perl-openssl-defaults [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsrtp2 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: android-platform-system-core [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:7.0.0+r1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: android-platform-system-core [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:7.0.0+r1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: limesuite [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [16.8.23.819+git20161221+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapper [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ckeditor3 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.6.6.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-dom-serializer [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: perl-openssl-defaults [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapper [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-blob [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: restic [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-gulp-sourcemaps [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.9.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tcvt [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-ap [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapper [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-gulp [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-file-sync-cmp [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsrtp2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-proper-lockfile [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: partd [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: restic [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapper [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsrtp2 [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: perl-openssl-defaults [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tinycon.js [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.6.5+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-split [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: restic [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: limesuite [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [16.8.23.819+git20161221+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-vinyl-fs [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.4.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsoc [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: limesuite [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [16.8.23.819+git20161221+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: perl-openssl-defaults [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsoc [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: perl-openssl-defaults [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsrtp2 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: limesuite [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [16.8.23.819+git20161221+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsrtp2 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: restic [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapper [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapper [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapper [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: perl-openssl-defaults [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: restic [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: limesuite [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [16.8.23.819+git20161221+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: limesuite [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [16.8.23.819+git20161221+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: restic [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-2] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2016-12-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-acme (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1 => 0.9.3-2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: python-certbot-apache (xenial-proposed/primary) [0.9.3-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: python-certbot (xenial-proposed/primary) [0.9.3-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: python-certbot-nginx (xenial-proposed/primary) [0.9.3-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-acme (yakkety-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1 => 0.9.3-2~16.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: python-certbot-nginx (yakkety-proposed/primary) [0.9.3-1~16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-certbot-apache (yakkety-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1 => 0.9.3-1~16.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-certbot (yakkety-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-2 => 0.9.3-1~16.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mxml [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.10-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mxml [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.10-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mxml [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.10-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mxml [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.10-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mxml [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.10-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mxml [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.10-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mxml [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.10-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ondir [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2.3+git0.55279f03-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: perl-openssl-defaults [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nxt-firmware [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.29-20120908+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: perl-openssl-defaults [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: perl-openssl-defaults [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: perl-openssl-defaults [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ondir [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2.3+git0.55279f03-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: perl-openssl-defaults [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: perl-openssl-defaults [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmail-rbl-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ondir [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2.3+git0.55279f03-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ondir [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2.3+git0.55279f03-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-solrium [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-fs-readdir-recursive [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ondir [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2.3+git0.55279f03-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ondir [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2.3+git0.55279f03-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: science.js [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: perl-openssl-defaults [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ondir [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2.3+git0.55279f03-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fusiondirectory [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.17-1] (no packageset)
<flexiondotorg> wxl, I will try for alpha 1. But I'm travelling over the holiday so will be tricky.
<wxl> flexiondotorg: then it looks like it's up to me and i'm up to my neck with things to do. i might say we just skip a1 altogether.
<flexiondotorg> wxl, OK
<flexiondotorg> The timing is terrible.
<wxl> i know
<wxl> it is what it is
<flexiondotorg> wxl, You've seen the Techboard Announcement about PowerPC?
<wxl> yes
<wxl> i'm mostly relieved, tbh
<flexiondotorg> I never did get time to write up our intentions.
<flexiondotorg> But I did tell _slangasek that we were both agreed on dropping PowerPC.
<flexiondotorg> I'm getting a bit of blow back from the community. Some from people who don't know what PowerPC is, read "32-bit" and assumed that i386 is going away.
<flexiondotorg> But I'm kind of relieved too.
<wxl> hah yep
<wxl> that kind of happened with us too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted android-platform-system-core [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1:7.0.0+r1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted backports.functools-lru-cache [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fusiondirectory [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsoc [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsrtp2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsrtp2 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsrtp2 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poppler [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.48.0-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poppler [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.48.0-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted android-platform-system-core [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1:7.0.0+r1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmail-rbl-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsrtp2 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coz-profiler [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.git.20161130T1802-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ckeditor3 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.6.6.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsrtp2 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsoc [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poppler [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.48.0-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted limesuite [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [16.8.23.819+git20161221+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted limesuite [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [16.8.23.819+git20161221+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted limesuite [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [16.8.23.819+git20161221+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mxml [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mxml [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mxml [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mxml [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-blob [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-file-sync-cmp [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-gulp-sourcemaps [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.9.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted limesuite [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [16.8.23.819+git20161221+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted limesuite [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [16.8.23.819+git20161221+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mxml [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-ap [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-fs-readdir-recursive [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-proper-lockfile [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-vinyl-fs [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.4.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ondir [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.3+git0.55279f03-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ondir [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.3+git0.55279f03-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ondir [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.3+git0.55279f03-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted limesuite [i386] (zesty-proposed) [16.8.23.819+git20161221+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mxml [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-gulp [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nxt-firmware [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.29-20120908+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ondir [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.3+git0.55279f03-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ondir [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.3+git0.55279f03-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted perl-openssl-defaults [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted perl-openssl-defaults [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted perl-openssl-defaults [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted perl-openssl-defaults [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mxml [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-split [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ondir [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.3+git0.55279f03-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted perl-openssl-defaults [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted perl-openssl-defaults [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted perl-openssl-defaults [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted perl-openssl-defaults [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted perl-openssl-defaults [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted restic [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted restic [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-dom-serializer [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted partd [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted perl-openssl-defaults [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted perl-openssl-defaults [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted restic [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted restic [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brasero [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.12.1-4ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brasero [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.12.1-4ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: evil-el (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.2.12-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pybigwig [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ondir [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.3+git0.55279f03-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted perl-openssl-defaults [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted restic [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brasero [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.12.1-4ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: messaging-framework (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.2+17.04.20161208-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pybigwig [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.5.1-1ubuntu2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.5.1-1ubuntu2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.5.1-1ubuntu2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.5.1-1ubuntu2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted perl-openssl-defaults [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brasero [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.12.1-4ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coz-profiler [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.git.20161130T1802-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coz-profiler [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.git.20161130T1802-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brasero [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.12.1-4ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted science.js [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted snapper [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tcvt [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coz-profiler [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.git.20161130T1802-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: krita (zesty-proposed/primary) [1:3.1.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.5.1-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.5.1-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.5.1-1ubuntu2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted snapper [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coz-profiler [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.git.20161130T1802-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.5.1-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted snapper [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.5.1-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coz-profiler [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.git.20161130T1802-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.5.1-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted network-manager [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.2.4-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted network-manager [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.2.6-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mtpolicyd [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.02-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ritis [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lxsession [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.3-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lxsession [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.3-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lxsession [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.3-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lxsession [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.3-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lxsession [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.3-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lxsession [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.3-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lxsession [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.3-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mtpolicyd [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.02-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-ritis [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-klauspost-reedsolomon [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2+git20161028.14.d0a56f7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-grunt-contrib-uglify [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-uid-safe [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-grunt-contrib-copy [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-jsonminify [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: afew [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0+git2016.02.29.b19a88f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xfwm4-theme-breeze [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pdns-recursor (xenial-proposed/universe) [4.0.0~alpha2-2 => 4.0.0~alpha2-2ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pbuilder (xenial-backports/main) [0.223 => 0.227~ubuntu16.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pbuilder (yakkety-backports/main) [0.226.1ubuntu0.1 => 0.227~ubuntu16.10.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted afew [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0+git2016.02.29.b19a88f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-grunt-contrib-copy [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-klauspost-reedsolomon [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2+git20161028.14.d0a56f7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mimeo [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.4-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-grunt-contrib-uglify [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-jsonminify [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.1+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-uid-safe [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.5.1-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xfwm4-theme-breeze [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.5.1-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: clojure (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.8.0-1]
<stgraber> FYI, going to rush a no change rebuild SRU of LXD to yakkety to pick up the new golang-go-lxc... Forgot that the shlibs magic means that it's now uninstallable.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: clojure (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.4.1-0ubuntu1 => 2.4.1-0ubuntu1.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxd [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.4.1-0ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sympathy [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.2.1+woking+cvs+git20161222] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kakoune [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0~2016.12.20.1.3a6167ae-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: env2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sympathy [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.2.1+woking+cvs+git20161222] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-output-file-sync [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-array-from [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-loose-envify [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.3.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-restore-cursor [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rear [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.19+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sympathy [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.2.1+woking+cvs+git20161222] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sympathy [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.2.1+woking+cvs+git20161222] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-cli-width [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-run-async [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sympathy [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.2.1+woking+cvs+git20161222] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-pad [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sympathy [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.2.1+woking+cvs+git20161222] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kakoune [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~2016.12.20.1.3a6167ae-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vagrant-sshfs [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kakoune [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~2016.12.20.1.3a6167ae-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kakoune [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~2016.12.20.1.3a6167ae-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kakoune [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~2016.12.20.1.3a6167ae-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sympathy [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.1+woking+cvs+git20161222] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kakoune [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~2016.12.20.1.3a6167ae-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kakoune [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~2016.12.20.1.3a6167ae-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2016-12-24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ncbi-entrez-direct [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.90.20161221+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: capstone [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: capstone [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: capstone [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: capstone [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: capstone [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ncbi-entrez-direct [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.90.20161221+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ncbi-entrez-direct [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.90.20161221+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rt-extension-sla [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.04-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ncbi-entrez-direct [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.90.20161221+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-progress [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: capstone [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ncbi-entrez-direct [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.90.20161221+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ncbi-entrez-direct [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.90.20161221+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: capstone [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ncbi-entrez-direct [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.90.20161221+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libicns (yakkety-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-3 => 0.8.1-3ubuntu0.16.10.0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hdhomerun-config-gui (xenial-proposed/universe) [20150826-0ubuntu1 => 20150826-0ubuntu1.16.04.0] (mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hdhomerun-config-gui (yakkety-proposed/universe) [20150826-0ubuntu1 => 20150826-0ubuntu1.16.10.0] (mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted capstone [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted capstone [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted capstone [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted capstone [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted capstone [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted capstone [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted capstone [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted env2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kakoune [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0~2016.12.20.1.3a6167ae-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kakoune [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0~2016.12.20.1.3a6167ae-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kakoune [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0~2016.12.20.1.3a6167ae-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ncbi-entrez-direct [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [5.90.20161221+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ncbi-entrez-direct [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [5.90.20161221+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ncbi-entrez-direct [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [5.90.20161221+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ncbi-entrez-direct [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [5.90.20161221+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-cli-width [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-output-file-sync [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kakoune [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0~2016.12.20.1.3a6167ae-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kakoune [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0~2016.12.20.1.3a6167ae-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ncbi-entrez-direct [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [5.90.20161221+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ncbi-entrez-direct [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [5.90.20161221+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-loose-envify [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.0+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgrouting [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kakoune [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0~2016.12.20.1.3a6167ae-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ncbi-entrez-direct [i386] (zesty-proposed) [5.90.20161221+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-pad [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kakoune [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0~2016.12.20.1.3a6167ae-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-array-from [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-progress [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-run-async [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rt-extension-sla [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.04-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sympathy [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.1+woking+cvs+git20161222]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sympathy [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.1+woking+cvs+git20161222]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sympathy [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.1+woking+cvs+git20161222]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vagrant-sshfs [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-restore-cursor [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sympathy [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.1+woking+cvs+git20161222]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sympathy [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.1+woking+cvs+git20161222]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mimeo [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.4-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.5.1-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.5.1-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rear [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.19+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sympathy [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.1+woking+cvs+git20161222]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.5.1-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sympathy [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.1+woking+cvs+git20161222]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.5.1-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mariadb-10.1 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [10.1.20-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mariadb-10.1 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [10.1.20-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mariadb-10.1 [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [10.1.20-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mariadb-10.1 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [10.1.20-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mariadb-10.1 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [10.1.20-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mariadb-10.1 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [10.1.20-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mailutils [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mailutils [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mailutils [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mailutils [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mailutils [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mailutils [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mailutils [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: overlay-scrollbar (xenial-proposed/main) [0.2.17.1+16.04.20151117-0ubuntu1 => 0.2.17.1+16.04.20151117-0ubuntu1.16.04.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: overlay-scrollbar (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.2.17.1+16.04.20151117-0ubuntu1 => 0.2.17.1+16.04.20151117-0ubuntu1.16.10.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: reportbug [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.1.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-domutils [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-shell-extension-pixelsaver [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.10+git20161217-49f47bf-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mariadb-10.1 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [10.1.20-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mariadb-10.1 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [10.1.20-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mariadb-10.1 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [10.1.20-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mariadb-10.1 [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [10.1.20-3] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2016-12-25
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mariadb-10.1 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [10.1.20-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mariadb-10.1 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [10.1.20-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: graphviz (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.38.0-15ubuntu1 => 2.38.0-15ubuntu1.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: graphviz (xenial-proposed/main) [2.38.0-12ubuntu2 => 2.38.0-12ubuntu2.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wireguard [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.0.20161223-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wireguard [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.20161223-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wireguard [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.20161223-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wireguard [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.20161223-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-django-contact-form [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wireguard [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.20161223-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wireguard [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.20161223-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: asciidoc [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [8.6.9-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wireguard [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.20161223-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freedict [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2016.12.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kpmcore [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kpmcore [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kpmcore [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kpmcore [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kpmcore [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mailutils [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:3.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kpmcore [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kpmcore [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mailutils [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:3.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mailutils [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:3.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mailutils [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:3.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mailutils [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:3.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mailutils [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:3.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mailutils [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:3.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdevplatform [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.1-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdevplatform [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.1-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdevplatform [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.1-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdevplatform [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.1-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdevplatform [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.1-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdevplatform [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.1-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdevplatform [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.1-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: kdevelop-python (zesty-proposed/primary) [5.0.1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: kdevelop-python (zesty-proposed/primary) [5.0.1-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted initramfs-tools [source] (trusty-proposed) [0.103ubuntu4.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted asciidoc [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [8.6.9-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdevplatform [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [5.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdevplatform [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [5.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdevplatform [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [5.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdevplatform [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [5.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kpmcore [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kpmcore [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kpmcore [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mailutils [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1:3.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mailutils [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1:3.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freedict [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2016.12.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdevplatform [i386] (zesty-proposed) [5.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kpmcore [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kpmcore [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mailutils [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1:3.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mailutils [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1:3.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mailutils [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1:3.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wireguard [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.20161223-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wireguard [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.20161223-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pybigwig [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdevplatform [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [5.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kpmcore [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mailutils [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1:3.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-django-contact-form [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pybigwig [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pybigwig [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pybigwig [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdevplatform [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [5.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mailutils [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1:3.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pybigwig [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kpmcore [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pybigwig [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wireguard [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.20161223-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-shell-extension-pixelsaver [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.10+git20161217-49f47bf-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mailutils [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1:3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mailutils [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1:3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mailutils [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1:3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mariadb-10.1 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [10.1.20-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mariadb-10.1 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [10.1.20-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mariadb-10.1 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [10.1.20-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mariadb-10.1 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [10.1.20-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mariadb-10.1 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [10.1.20-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mariadb-10.1 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [10.1.20-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mailutils [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1:3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mailutils [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1:3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mariadb-10.1 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [10.1.20-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mariadb-10.1 [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [10.1.20-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mariadb-10.1 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [10.1.20-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-domutils [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.5.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wireguard [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.20161223-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wireguard [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.20161223-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgmemcache [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-3ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mailutils [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1:3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mariadb-10.1 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [10.1.20-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mariadb-10.1 [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [10.1.20-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wireguard [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.20161223-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgmemcache [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-3ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgrouting [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgrouting [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgrouting [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mailutils [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1:3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wireguard [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.20161223-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgmemcache [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-3ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgrouting [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mariadb-10.1 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [10.1.20-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgmemcache [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-3ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgrouting [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-css-select [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2017-12-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cura [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mess-desktop-entries [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: getmail [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [5.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: writerperfect [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: writerperfect [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: writerperfect [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: writerperfect [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: writerperfect [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: writerperfect [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cockpit (artful-backports/universe) [157-1~ubuntu17.10.1 => 158-1~ubuntu17.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cockpit (zesty-backports/universe) [157-1~ubuntu17.04.1 => 158-1~ubuntu17.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cockpit [source] (artful-backports) [158-1~ubuntu17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cockpit [source] (zesty-backports) [158-1~ubuntu17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cockpit (xenial-backports/universe) [157-1~ubuntu16.04.1 => 158-1~ubuntu16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cockpit [source] (xenial-backports) [158-1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (xenial-proposed/main) [2.408.25 => 2.408.26] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted writerperfect [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted writerperfect [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted writerperfect [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted writerperfect [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted writerperfect [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted writerperfect [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qupzilla [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.0~dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qupzilla [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.0~dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qupzilla [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.2~dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qupzilla [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.2~dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qupzilla [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.0~dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qupzilla [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.2~dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qupzilla [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.0~dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qupzilla [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.2~dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted getmail [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mess-desktop-entries [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cura [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-store [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-store [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.3.2-1]
<doko> looking to get sphinx migrated. There are two failing autopkg tests
<doko>  - svgpp/1.2.3+dfsg1-3/s390x unrelated to sphinx
<doko>  -  monkeysign/2.2.3/armhf  - unrelated to sphinx, error connecting key server?
<doko> both tests only succeeded once, so please consider overriding or resetting these tests
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: breeze-gtk [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.11.4-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: breeze-gtk [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.11.4-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: breeze-gtk [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.11.4-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: breeze-gtk [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.11.4-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
<apw> doko, hi ..
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: breeze-gtk [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.11.4-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
<apw> doko, as those are the only two regressions on sphinx it migth be approriate to skiptest sphinx
<apw> doko, so one appears to be a keyserver test which is failing, and the other the runner running out of memory
<apw> doko, so that seems fine to my eye
<apw> doko, hinted
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: breeze-gtk [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.11.4-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
<doko> ta
<doko> so the next ones would be python3-defaults and python-setuptools ... that looks more ugly
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-octaviaclient [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted breeze-gtk [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.11.4-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted breeze-gtk [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [5.11.4-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted breeze-gtk [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5.11.4-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-octaviaclient [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted breeze-gtk [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5.11.4-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted breeze-gtk [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [5.11.4-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted breeze-gtk [i386] (bionic-proposed) [5.11.4-0ubuntu2]
<tsimonq2> Qt transition incoming, shouldn't be as big as usual
<tsimonq2> (much less ABI bumps)
<tsimonq2> Ping me with concerns, LocutusOfBorg just pressed the button ;P
<slashd> o/ sil2100, could you please release 'sysstat' in -updates for A/Z/X when you have a moment ? Thanks in advance
<slashd> dgadomski, ^
<acheronuk> Qt transition just before Xmas!
 * acheronuk hides until holidays are over
<sil2100> slashd: ACK, will be doing my SRU shift in a moment
<slashd> sil2100, sure no rush thanks a lot
<slashd> sil2100, it should be my last request for this year ;)
<LocutusOfBorg> somewhat a test machine seems stuck...
<LocutusOfBorg> "autopkgtest [14:08:02]: rebooting testbed after setup commands that affected boot"
<LocutusOfBorg> I was rekicking sumo, and since one hour is stuck, the other retry went fine in a couple of minutes
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, it will timeout and be shot eventually
<LocutusOfBorg> I hope, thanks! however I'm wondering why did it happen :)
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, it is a cloud, there is a lot of things that can go wrong when attempting a robot driven reboot
<kenvandine> can someone on the sru team please publish the gnome-software SRU?  The last of the bugs have been marked as verified.
<sil2100> I'm a bit behind with my SRU shift but I'll get to it in some moments
<kenvandine> sil2100, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prelude-lml-rules [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prelude-lml-rules [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prelude-lml-rules [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prelude-lml-rules [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prelude-lml-rules [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prelude-lml-rules [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prelude-lml-rules [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prelude-lml-rules [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prelude-lml-rules [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prelude-lml-rules [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prelude-lml-rules [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prelude-lml-rules [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.0-2]
<sil2100> doko: regarding the python* SRUs for zesty - could you take a look at the autopkgtest failures associated with the uploads and check if any are related to the changes that are released? Whenever an upload has this many ADT failures SRU members will not do the uploaders work of checking if they're related or not
<doko> sil2100: pointer?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupdate-signed [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.13.1]
<sil2100> doko: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html#zesty and find the two python uploads
<sil2100> There's a wall of autopkgtest regressions, the uploader needs to make sure those are not related and/or fix
<doko> sil2100: the -defaults upload can't cause this. please could you point me to the autopkg test failures for the -defaults upload for the release?
<doko> we should compare results with this one
<doko> sil2100: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-zesty/zesty/armhf/a/automake-1.15/20171128_000327_2fe30@/log.gz
<doko> this is a timeout. did you really check these?
<sil2100> doko: as I said, I did *not* check *any* of these, it's the responsibility of the *uploader*
<doko> in this case you should reject. I'm not responsible to check for regressions caused by changes in the autopkg test infrastructure.
<sil2100> doko: if there's too many failures we check none, we expect the uploader to follow through the upload till the end - if there are ADT regressions, the uploader needs to let us know (in the bug or anywhere) that these are not regressions or not issues caused by the upload
<doko> sil2100: or tell me where this is documented
<sil2100> We can't be expected to look through every failure made by every upload in every series
<doko> sil2100: sure, but you can't expect the same from me, or do you?
<sil2100> doko: then who should be looking into those then?
<doko> sil2100: are autopkg tests retried for stable releases?
<sil2100> doko: when you upload to the development series, who checks if the ADT failures are regressions or not?
<doko> sil2100: autopkg tests are given back automatically from time to time
<Laney> they are not
<sil2100> doko: if they fail you can retry them, same as for devel, this doesn't happen automatically
<doko> sil2100: is there a list of autopkg tests which were waived for xenial and zesty?
<doko> sil2100: what should I do about https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-zesty/zesty/s390x/g/gfs2-utils/20171128_132030_67a2d@/log.gz ?
<doko> Removing autopkgtest-satdep (0) ...
<doko> Exit request sent.
<doko> Creating nova instance adt-zesty-s390x-gfs2-utils-20171128-131747 from image auto-sync/ubuntu-zesty-17.04-s390x-server-20171031-disk1.img (UUID a9bfdca9-679f-43e3-8bd8-e6d36ba30522)...
<doko> autopkgtest [13:20:29]: ERROR: erroneous package: Test dependencies are unsatisfiable. A common reason is that your testbed is out of date with respect to the archive, and you need to use a current testbed or run apt-get update or use -U.
<doko> blame: gfs2-utils
<doko> badpkg: Test dependencies are unsatisfiable. A common reason is that your testbed is out of date with respect to the archive, and you need to use a current testbed or run apt-get update or use -U.
<doko> that's autopkg test infrastructure
<doko> should I repeat that for every package and tell you that this is unrelated?
<ahasenack> or, dlm-controld doesn't exist for s390x
<doko> well, then it's not a regression, is it?
<ahasenack> s390x tests were somewhat recently moved to vms (from containers), so some tests that were before not run are run now
<ahasenack> I had a similar problem with my iproute2 upload
<doko> sure, and the work is blamed on the uploader
<ahasenack> well, the uploader has to check
<ahasenack> once determined where the problem is,
<doko> and I can't check which ones were waived before
<ahasenack> it's not a case where the uploader introduced the problem
<ahasenack> but he is in a position to verify that
<doko> this doesn't scale
<doko> without giving any reference and which uploads / tests were already waived
<LocutusOfBorg> http://bugs.debian.org/583767 do we still need the udeb for libxml2?
<ubot5`> Debian bug 583767 in libxml2 "Add udeb" [Wishlist,Fixed]
<sil2100> doko: usually what I do with my uploads I check if the given test was failing/passing before in the autopkgtest history, for instance: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/p/python-ruffus/zesty/s390x etc.
<sil2100> doko: if I see it failed for the first time, I would investigate to see what's up - either try a re-run or try running the test without the new package as a trigger, to see if it's broken by current release packages or by the new upload
<doko> sil2100: this is a timeout
<doko> sil2100: please could you restore the infrastructure to the state when the test was successfully run, and then retry?
<doko> no, you probably cannot
<sil2100> doko: we can re-run it without a new package trigger which will test it against what's in the -updates pocket
<doko> but please show me one failing test which is not a direct autopkg test issue or a timeout error
<sil2100> doko: but anyway, if a test is obviously a timeout then we need to be informed about that as it's the uploaders responsibility to check the autopkgtest results
<doko> sil2100: what package should get bug reports for the autopkg test infrastructure?
<sil2100> doko: you can file a bug against autopkgtests but what the SRU team needs is: if some tests are unrelated infra issues, write down in the SRU bug which failures have been assessed to being infra-related or not
<sil2100> It's of course best if the tests are simply re-run and passing to make sure there are no regressions
<doko> sil2100: unless you tell me one or two packages triggered by python-defaults which are not timeouts or dependency issues I will not do that
<sil2100> doko: ok, then I will not release your package as it's your responsibility to look after the autopkgtests triggered by your upload
<sil2100> Maybe rbasak or slangasek have a different take on this
<doko> slangasek, Laney, infinity, rbasak: I don't think that the uploader should be responsible to figure out these issues, these are infrastructure issues. please feel free to raise these with the appropriate teams
<doko> sil2100: I'll look at the python2.7 caused autopkg test failures, but please could you give me a list of waived autopkg test failures, so I don't have to investigate duplicates?
<sil2100> doko: but seeing that the python packages are verified and in -proposed since 20 days and not released by anyone yet, I think others might have jumped over the package as well because of this
<sil2100> Ok, I guess I can help out in scanning those
<doko> sil2100: again, why should I be responsible for infrastructure issues? so the first problem is that a) nobody is aware of these, b) nobody reports bugs on these c) the SRU process is blocked on these
<sil2100> doko: in devel, are you also not responsible for such things? I mean, if in bionic a test fails due to infra, someone has to re-run it right?
<sil2100> doko: and I think then it's the uploader's responsibility to either hint it in or re-run it
<sil2100> doko: yes, other core-devs do that for people, but we send e-mails for packages stuck in -proposed to the uploaders for a reason
<doko> sil2100: does hinting really help for infrastructure issues? no
<sil2100> doko: but tell me
<sil2100> doko: what are you doing when your package is stuck in bionic
<sil2100> doko: or differently, if you upload to bionic and it gets stuck on infra, what happens?
<sil2100> doko: who re-runs it? Who hints it in? Who talks to the infrastructure people?
<sil2100> doko: it's usually the uploader
<sil2100> It should be the uploader
<doko> which is the wrong person
<sil2100> Then who does it?
<doko> *it* *does* *not* *scale*
<sil2100> If not the uploader, who is supposed to scan through your upload's failed autopkgtests, assess if they're infra-related and re-run?
<sil2100> But tell me who does it for bionic?
<cjwatson> having infrastructure people go through all failure logs and work out which ones are their responsibility scales even less well, in general
<doko> sil2100: please start triggering autopkg tests on debhelper, and fix these issues, then I will fix mine
<cjwatson> it probably also doesn't help when problems are misattributed to infrastructure, as above ...
<doko> maybe it doesn't help, but I'm tired to clean up things accumulated during a long time, and then once triggered
<doko> cjwatson: am I wrong calling the gfs2-utils one an infrastructure issue?
<cjwatson> doko: I haven't looked particularly extensively, but unsatisfiable dependencies aren't normally an infrastructure bug; that claim would need special evidence to support it, I think
<cjwatson> (the fact that it's tagged as a regression when the individual test in question was AIUI not previously run might be an infrastructure bug; it sounds like reverting the infrastructure would be unequivocally the wrong response, though ...)
<doko> cjwatson: sure, that doesn't make sense. but confronting me with a list of failures which simply can't be triggered by that change doesn't make sense either
<doko> looked now at the ones triggered by python2.7. half of it triggered by "not-python2.7" issues, looking at the other ones
<cjwatson> I'm not sure it's possible for infrastructure to reasonably tell the difference between "regression induced by infrastructure change that caused new tests to become runnable" and "new test is genuinely busted and may indicate a package bug"
<cjwatson> other than by punting it for human investigation
<doko> ok, so who is supposed to do that? again, I don't think it should be the uploader of a package triggering some hundred autopkg tests
<doko> sil2100: how do you treat "acceptable" autopkg test failures, and how do you mark them?
<cjwatson> of the obvious options, the uploader is surely the option that scales best, unless we can work out how to farm that out to the maintainers of the packages whose tests are failing (bearing in mind that those will often be packages unchanged in Ubuntu) ...
<cjwatson> my only point is really that having infra maintainers do it scales even worse
<doko> sure, but then I think we should just do a no-change debhelper upload to the release pockets, and see what autopkg test failures are triggered
<doko> and use that as a reference what is expected to fail
<ginggs> who takes care of inrastructure bugs when a package is auto sync'd?
<cjwatson> it usually winds up being whoever gets blocked by the failures, or people chipping off bits and pieces of the problem as they have time ...
<slangasek> doko: known badtests are marked via britney hints, either lp:~ubuntu-release/britney/hints-ubuntu/ for devel or lp:~ubuntu-sru/britney/hints-ubuntu-$release for srus.
<ginggs> see r-cran-future and r-cran-openssl - tests pass locally and on debian infra
<cjwatson> and obviously if it's actually infrastructure bugs then hopefully somebody consolidates the pile of logs into a form that can be reported to infra maintainers
<cjwatson> bear in mind that "passes on Debian and fails on Ubuntu" is not necessarily quite enough to prove an infra bug though
<cjwatson> it's doubtless a bug somewhere, but could e.g. depend on the virtualisation layer, or be a race, or be unwarranted sensitivity to details of the CPU, or ...
<ginggs> cjwatson: fair enough, but where to go from here?
<slangasek> ginggs: r-cran-openssl, clearly trying to
<slangasek> ginggs: make an outbound internet connection
<cjwatson> I don't have specific advice; when I've had this sort of problem I've usually either worked harder to reproduce the exact way the Ubuntu test infrastructure is set up locally, or added extra debugging to the package
<doko> sure, but the recent uninstallation issues in bionic were confirmed to exist, and no working solution was found until the affected packages migrated to the release pocket (using manual give backs for all affected tests)
<ginggs> slangasek: i thought that was allowed in autopkgtests (but not during build)
<slangasek> ginggs: via proxy only, which these tests are clearly not picking up correctly from the environment
<doko> slangasek: this is a typical issue I see: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-zesty/zesty/s390x/a/alembic/20171204_202448_988c2@/log.gz
<doko> how to address it?
<doko> another one https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-zesty/zesty/s390x/p/python-cinderclient/20171204_204039_d09ea@/log.gz
<slangasek> doko: you say that's typical?  that one very much looks like an infrastructure bug that should just be re-tried (I'm clicking the retry button now)
<cjwatson> s/re-tried/chased down/?  doesn't look like a natural race symptom
<slangasek> the first one was a testbed failure of some description
<slangasek> well, the second also
<cjwatson> right, but it's pretty scary non-determinism?
<slangasek> perhaps that's related to having failed to generate autopkgtest images that have these packages pre-removed
<slangasek> when we were having problems last week due to all the images being gone from bos02, Laney mentioned that autopkgtests pick the most recent image by date regardless of whether it's a base cloud image or an adt image; which seems confusing and wrong to me
<doko> slangasek: I was looking at https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html#zesty for the ones triggered by python-defaults
<doko> sil2100: these 20 days are not accurate. you need to count the time starting with the last autopkg test run
<slangasek> doko: I think http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/zesty/update_excuses.html#python-defaults provides a better view on this
<doko> slangasek: can we automatically retry autopkg tests with an "unknown" version number?
<slangasek> doko: seems like something we might want to report + batch; I wouldn't want to do it entirely without oversight because sometimes those failures represent some problem that is knocking down the test runners, so auto-retrying is going to starve the rest of the queue
<slangasek> at the moment, the problem I'm facing with report+batch is that the cron emails are successfully delivered to Laney but don't make it to me :P
<doko> ouch
<slangasek> the bzr failures are quite odd, and need confirming whether this has mysteriously regressed in -updates or if it's actually triggered somehow by the python-defaults SRU
<slangasek> (triggered)
<Laney> It is wrong, that's why I had filed a bug for it - and outlined how I thought it could be solved in the bug.
 * Laney isn't here lalal
<slangasek> :)
#ubuntu-release 2017-12-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsignal-protocol-c [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.3.1+git20171007-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsignal-protocol-c [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.3.1+git20171007-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsignal-protocol-c [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.3.1+git20171007-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: seqtools [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [4.44.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: seqtools [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [4.44.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsignal-protocol-c [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.3.1+git20171007-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: seqtools [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [4.44.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsignal-protocol-c [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.3.1+git20171007-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsignal-protocol-c [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.3.1+git20171007-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libterm-choose-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.507-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-guard-shell [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nipy [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-recipes [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nipy [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: seqtools [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [4.44.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: seqtools [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [4.44.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: seqtools [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [4.44.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nipy [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nipy [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nipy [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: strongswan (artful-proposed/main) [5.5.1-4ubuntu2.1 => 5.5.1-4ubuntu2.2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: strongswan (zesty-proposed/main) [5.5.1-1ubuntu3.2 => 5.5.1-1ubuntu3.3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: strongswan (xenial-proposed/main) [5.3.5-1ubuntu3.4 => 5.3.5-1ubuntu3.5] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-unliftio-core (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-fgl-arbitrary (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-unliftio (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-storable-record (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ntp (artful-proposed/main) [1:4.2.8p10+dfsg-5ubuntu3 => 1:4.2.8p10+dfsg-5ubuntu3.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsignal-protocol-c [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.1+git20171007-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsignal-protocol-c [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.1+git20171007-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsignal-protocol-c [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.1+git20171007-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libterm-choose-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.507-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-guard-shell [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted seqtools [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [4.44.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted seqtools [i386] (bionic-proposed) [4.44.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsignal-protocol-c [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.1+git20171007-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsignal-protocol-c [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.1+git20171007-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted seqtools [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.44.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted seqtools [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [4.44.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsignal-protocol-c [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.1+git20171007-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted seqtools [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [4.44.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-recipes [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted seqtools [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.44.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-unliftio-core (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.1.0.0-1]
<jamespage> in the interests of clearing some backlog pre-christmas - please can ceph in artful-proposed under bug 1728576 be released to updates?
<ubot5`> bug 1728576 in ceph (Ubuntu Artful) "[SRU] ceph 12.2.1" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1728576
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tesseract [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.00~git2174-3b62badd-5] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tesseract [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.00~git2174-3b62badd-5] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mumps [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mumps [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mumps [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tesseract [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.00~git2174-3b62badd-5] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tesseract [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.00~git2174-3b62badd-5] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tesseract [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.00~git2174-3b62badd-5] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tesseract [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.00~git2174-3b62badd-5] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tesseract-lang [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [4.00~git15-45ed289-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (artful-proposed/main) [4.13.0-21.24] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem [amd64] (xenial-proposed/universe) [4.13.0-1012.13] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mumps [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-edge [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.13.0-21.24~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mumps [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mumps [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-edge [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.13.0-21.24~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.13.0-1012.13]
<LocutusOfBorg> cjwatson, please re-enable haskell autosync, I don't foresee any ghc 8.2 in the near future
<LocutusOfBorg> (we should probably try to get 8.2 in 18.04 anyway)
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: done
<LocutusOfBorg> ta
<LocutusOfBorg> people are putting pressure to have 8.2 in unstable, but stackage is not tracking it
<LocutusOfBorg> damn, stackage just published it
<LocutusOfBorg> :/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (artful-proposed) [4.13.0-21.24]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmbim (xenial-proposed/main) [1.12.2-2ubuntu1 => 1.14.0-1ubuntu0.16.04.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libqmi (xenial-proposed/main) [1.12.6-1 => 1.16.2-1ubuntu0.16.04.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: modemmanager (xenial-proposed/main) [1.4.12-1ubuntu1 => 1.6.4-1ubuntu0.16.04.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: linux-kvm (bionic-proposed/primary) [4.4.0-1013.18]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: linux-meta-kvm (bionic-proposed/primary) [4.4.0.1013.13]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debian-installer (xenial-proposed/main) [20101020ubuntu451.17 => 20101020ubuntu451.18] (core)
<sil2100> RAOF: hey! Could you release ubuntu-image into -updates for artful, zesty and xenial? Thanks!
<acheronuk> Hi, could pintery test against qtbase-opensource-src on arm64 perhaps be ignored?
<acheronuk> for https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/pinentry/bionic/arm64
<acheronuk> it seems to be failing the same in all but one random case, and not related to new Qt at all
<slangasek> doko: fwiw we don't expose 'error' state in update_excuses.yaml, we only list results as regression vs. alwaysfail.  So we don't have a good way to automatically retry only those tests that errored out and which are relevant to migration
<slangasek> jibel: hi, I understand from powersj that ~canonical-platform-qa-jenkins is the team that has access to trigger jenkins jobs for the image smoketests.  Could ubuntu-release be added as part of that team?  Or should it be some canonical-only subset?  (AIUI the jenkins is firewalled, so maybe it doesn't have to be subsetted)
<sil2100> apw: are you doing SRU work right now? Could you release ubuntu-image while you're at it? ;)
<jibel> slangasek, hi, I added ubuntu-release.
<slangasek> jibel: cheers
<slashd> slangasek, good day I did all the verification-done-$RELEASE for "ca-certificates-java", there is no autopkgtest failures in pending SRU and it will reach its 7 days (minimum aging period in -proposed) this Friday. Do you think there is a chance we can release it in -updates on friday ? or you would prefer to release it early Jan 2018 ?
<slangasek> slashd: well I'm not going to be here Friday to release it
<slangasek> slashd: we could release it early, if the SRUer of the day agrees
<slashd> slangasek, sound good I'll ping ask sil2100 on Thursday, it'll give the pkg an extra 48 hours in -proposed
<slashd> slangasek, thanks and enjoy your time off
<slangasek> slashd: a) why would you wait instead of doing it now?
<slangasek> slashd: b) pinging sil2100 won't do any good, he's already off
<slashd> slangasek, ack for sil2100, because today the SRU vanguard is already EOD, and I wanted to give the package as much time as possible in -proposed.
<slashd> slangasek, but if someone from the SRU team is okay to release it now, I'm totally fine with it
<slangasek> slashd: giving it more time in -proposed means giving us less time to respond to any regressions detected in -updates before it becomes a holiday emergency.  if we're going to release it early we should do so asap
<slangasek> slashd: and RAOF shouldn't be EOD yet, he should be just coming online shortly
<slashd> slangasek, make sense to me to have some day left to react in case of.... will ping RAOF then, tks again
<slashd> o/ RAOF, based on the above discussion with slangasek ^ can you please look at "ca-certificates-java" in -proposed for Xenial and Zesty, and see if it could be eligible for an early release ?
<slashd> slashd, what I meant by RAOF EOD is that he is the Tuesday vanguard, but when he will be online it's going to be Wednesday for him, so it'll be someone else duty, but if RAOF doesn't do it. I'll ping the Wednesday vanguard when I start my day tomorrow.
<slashd> slangasek, ^
<slangasek> slashd: my understanding is that RAOF celebrates western-hemisphere-Tuesday for these purposes ;)
<slashd> slangasek, ok ;) We are all good then
<slangasek> jibel: ah... does being added to that team need to be confirmed by ubuntu-release, or something? I don't see ubuntu-release added, and I don't see anything pending for me to accept
<slangasek> Laney: did you happen to see my follow-up question on https://bugs.launchpad.net/auto-package-testing/+bug/1733839 ? seems like a small enough change and I'm happy to follow this through, but I don't understand the rationale for part of it here
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1733839 in Auto Package Testing "Sometimes we use upstream cloud images without harmful packages removed" [Undecided,New]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.14.0-13.15] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-kvm [sync] (bionic-proposed) [4.4.0-1013.18]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.14.0-13.15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-meta-kvm [sync] (bionic-proposed) [4.4.0.1013.13]
<elbrus> does anybody understand why updating libjs-jquery-colorpicker doesn't trigger autopkgtesting of cacti?
<elbrus> cacti needs a rebuild for libjs-jquery-colorpicker 1.2.14-1 to not break it (due to the use of dh_linktree)
<elbrus> see Debian bug 884756 and 884804
<ubot5`> Debian bug 884756 in cacti "cacti can not install missing dependency" [Grave,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/884756
<ubot5`> Debian bug 884804 in release.debian.org "nmu: cacti_1.1.28+ds1-2" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/884804
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mumps [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mumps [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [5.1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mumps [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5.1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tesseract-lang [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.00~git15-45ed289-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tesseract [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [4.00~git2174-3b62badd-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tesseract [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.00~git2174-3b62badd-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tesseract [i386] (bionic-proposed) [4.00~git2174-3b62badd-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tesseract [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [4.00~git2174-3b62badd-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mumps [i386] (bionic-proposed) [5.1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mumps [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [5.1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nipy [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nipy [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tesseract [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.00~git2174-3b62badd-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mumps [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5.1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nipy [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tesseract [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [4.00~git2174-3b62badd-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nipy [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nipy [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unattended-upgrades (artful-proposed/main) [0.98ubuntu1 => 0.98ubuntu1.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unattended-upgrades (zesty-proposed/main) [0.93.1ubuntu2.3 => 0.93.1ubuntu2.4] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Please update your pinentry hint so that it covers arm64 as well, it seems to be a container problem.
<slangasek> tsimonq2: arm64 tests don't run in containers
<tsimonq2> slangasek: er, my terminology's off, but regardless, this seems runner-related: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-bionic/bionic/arm64/p/pinentry/20171219_184830_03711@/log.gz
<tsimonq2> It also fails on all other arches except for armhf, which is *weird*.
<slangasek> ah; so what's exceptional there is that it *did* ever succeed on arm64
<slangasek> it's not runner-related, it's what-the-hell-is-wrong-with-your-test,-pinentry-related
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unattended-upgrades (xenial-proposed/main) [0.90ubuntu0.8 => 0.90ubuntu0.9] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<LocutusOfBorg> I run it against itself, so we have a record that it was regressed in release
<LocutusOfBorg> slangasek, bad test is bad, and even worse when completely unreliable
<slangasek> (see the comment above the existing hint in my hint file)
<LocutusOfBorg> tsimonq2, what about pinging upstream?
 * LocutusOfBorg pointed tsimonq2 to you just because of your comment :p
<slangasek> it hadn't been necessary to hint it for other archs because they were always-failed.  I just don't know why it managed to pass on arm64 one time
<tsimonq2> LocutusOfBorg: I could do that, but it's irrelevant to the fact that qtbase migration is blocked because of it
<LocutusOfBorg> tsimonq2, for the future I mean
<slangasek> hint updated
<LocutusOfBorg> <3
<tsimonq2> Thanks slangasek!
<tsimonq2> The last failure, which I'm working on right now... wh- why...
<tsimonq2>    Actual   (noImplicitSmb.path())   : "//path1/path2"
<tsimonq2>    Expected (QString("/path1/path2")): "/path1/path2"
<LocutusOfBorg> tsimonq2, the interesting fact is that against itself it passes
<LocutusOfBorg> so the new qt is adding a new slash?
<tsimonq2> LocutusOfBorg: I doubt it's related to the new Qt, to be honest.
<slangasek> speaking of running tests against themselves, LocutusOfBorg you may be interested in my MP to facilitate batching such things: https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/ubuntu-archive-tools/fancier-autopkgtest-retries/+merge/335413
<LocutusOfBorg> oh... tsimonq2 samba might be the clue
<tsimonq2> slangasek: YES <3
<tsimonq2> LocutusOfBorg: Oh?
<slangasek> (please use responsibly)
<LocutusOfBorg> slangasek, <3
<LocutusOfBorg> btw, somebody sent you an email wrt freetype :)
<LocutusOfBorg> tsimonq2, I remember a new samba landing in Ubuntu last weeks
<tsimonq2> LocutusOfBorg: Oh, I didn't catch that.
<tsimonq2> That could possibly explain it.
<LocutusOfBorg> "KUrlTest::testSmb"
<tsimonq2> Right...
<LocutusOfBorg> I would expect smb to mean samba, but there is nothing in -proposed related to samba, and the test is not installing it
<LocutusOfBorg> sooo maybe this is completely unrelated
<tsimonq2> In any case, an extra erraneous slash... shouldn't be an issue...
<tsimonq2> I'm tempted to just XFAIL it.
<slangasek> LocutusOfBorg: freetype> hmm indeed
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm tempted to close the RFS, but in case somebody else sponsor it... they might do some big damage
<LocutusOfBorg> tsimonq2, better fix it :p
<tsimonq2> LocutusOfBorg: If I can reproduce it locally, then meh, why not :P
<tsimonq2> (sometimes I deal with autopkgtest failures that consistently happen on the autopkgtesters but can't reproduce locally... those are the *fun* ones)
<RAOF> slashd: Ok, that looks like a sensible thing to release early.
<LocutusOfBorg> tsimonq2, it might be a qt regression, better not xfail it
<LocutusOfBorg> you can send the issue upstream, maybe they have a fix
<LocutusOfBorg> I know an extra slash isn't hurting, but this is a library, so maybe applications might misbehave with shared samba folders
<tsimonq2> LocutusOfBorg: Let me steal slangasek's MP for --no-proposed and try it out real quick, maybe it's just a kde4libs(or whatever the freaking thing's called) regression
<LocutusOfBorg> tsimonq2, it doesn't fail against itself
<LocutusOfBorg> I did a no change rebuild already
<LocutusOfBorg> it fails against proposed, yeah
<LocutusOfBorg> and proposed means qt mostly
<LocutusOfBorg> so, unless you want to meld the two logs, and see which versions differs, I doubt a new rebuilds will have a different outcome
 * LocutusOfBorg goes to sleep, mumps rebuilds issued, haskell is ongoing, and retry for failed qt tests issued to
<LocutusOfBorg> *too
<tsimonq2> Cool cool.
<slashd> thanks RAOF
<slangasek> fossfreedom: hi there
<fossfreedom> slangasek, hi
<slangasek> fossfreedom: so, flavor respins.  I think we should do them, yes
<slangasek> I need to work out the mechanics of how we will even do them
<fossfreedom> thanks for the confirmation.  We are just putting a notice on our website as well just to let everyone know  - with a link to the bug report.  I hope that's ok to-do that.
<slangasek> but their release will be dependent on having folks to test etc
<wxl> are you guys talking about the lenovo bios issue?
<slangasek> fossfreedom: yes, I think that's appropriate.  We've done the same today for the ubuntu.com download page and I've updated the release notes
<slangasek> wxl: yes
<wxl> oh my
<wxl> ^^ @tsimonq2 incoming respins of 17.10 due to BIOS issue on Lenovo laptops (will fix our UEFI issue, too)
<wxl> s/will/should/
<slangasek> hah, so I guess you'll be +1 on it
<wxl> :)
<wxl> that's a fair assumption
<slangasek> NB I don't know that I'll be able to get the respin started until next week
<wxl> ^^ @valorie heads up to you, too, about potential 17.10 respins coming soon
<tsimonq2> wxl, slangasek: So it takes a machine-bricking issue to get a respin of all flavors but when you can't install Lubuntu in the first place on those machines to begin with, we don't get a respin? :P
<valorie> nice
<tsimonq2> Huh.
<tsimonq2> (lol, in all reality, I'm glad this is getting dealt with)
<wxl> @tsimonq2: it takes world breaking, yes. not ridiculous
<wxl> i must say lenovo's response to the whole thing is just sad
<tsimonq2> wxl: How so?
<slangasek> fwiw I wouldn't assume that the responses users are getting so far from support is Lenovo's final word on the subject
<tsimonq2> slangasek: I wouldn't be surprised if it would be far off from "you broke our warranty by installing an unofficial operating system, we can't help you" to be honest.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected rtl8812au [source] (xenial-proposed) [4.3.8.12175.20140902+dfsg-0ubuntu2.1]
#ubuntu-release 2017-12-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted neutron [source] (xenial-proposed) [2:8.4.0-0ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted horizon [source] (xenial-proposed) [2:9.1.2-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted strongswan [source] (artful-proposed) [5.5.1-4ubuntu2.2]
<RAOF> Hm. There's not much point in accepting an SRU to zesty at this point, is there.
<RAOF> Zesty will go EOL before anyone verifies it!
<tsimonq2> When *will* Zesty finally go EOL anyways?
<mwhudson> in about a month?
<tsimonq2> infinity: Since Zesty EOL seems to be fast approaching, it might be good to set a solid date for that.
<tsimonq2> mwhudson: Right.
<tsimonq2> Give or take.
<RAOF> Sometime in January!
<OldManWinter> `distro-info -f -yeol --supported` :>
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted strongswan [source] (xenial-proposed) [5.3.5-1ubuntu3.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted strongswan [source] (zesty-proposed) [5.5.1-1ubuntu3.3]
<valorie> slangasek: any word on when the respins will happen re: 17.10 ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepin-calculator [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: extrace [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: extrace [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: extrace [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtdbusextended [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: extrace [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: siridb-server [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.25-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcloudproviders [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcbor [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepin-calculator [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcloudproviders [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtdbusextended [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtdbusextended [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: siridb-server [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.25-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcbor [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtdbusextended [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: siridb-server [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.25-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcloudproviders [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: siridb-server [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.25-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcbor [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcloudproviders [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcbor [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepin-calculator [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: autorandr [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flask-paranoid [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-isoweek [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6-2-1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> valorie: it won't be for several days, at least; people are dropping off for the holidays (myself included), and I have to sort out a few answers before I can even start to spin them
<valorie> ok
<valorie> thanks for the information
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: extrace [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepin-calculator [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcbor [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: extrace [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcbor [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcloudproviders [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-quamash [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.0~dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: siridb-server [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.25-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flask-gravatar [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-django-x509 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtdbusextended [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: siridb-server [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.25-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcloudproviders [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: quickcal [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtdbusextended [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.3-1] (no packageset)
<flocculant> slangasek: re the lenovo issue - we've not heard anything, but our community doesn't appear to be very loud ... I assume that we'll get included in the respin?
<slangasek> flocculant: I will communicate to ubuntu-release when I have a concrete plan; but yes, I'm planning to do respins of all the flavors, and then it'll be up to the flavor communities to test + release
<flocculant> slangasek: okey doke - I'll do some release note stuff in the meantime and make our team aware - then wait patiently :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nipype [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> slashd: thanks, your ca-certificates-java SRU also fixed the kazoo autopkgtest on armhf ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libzstd (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1 => 1.3.1+dfsg-1~ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libzstd (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-1 => 1.3.1+dfsg-1~ubuntu0.17.04.1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtdbusextended [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtdbusextended [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtdbusextended [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtdbusextended [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtdbusextended [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtdbusextended [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-fgl-arbitrary [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected haskell-unliftio-core [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-unliftio [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-storable-record [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-unliftio-core [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcbor [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcbor [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcbor [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcbor [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcbor [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcbor [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcloudproviders [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcloudproviders [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcloudproviders [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcloudproviders [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcloudproviders [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcloudproviders [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepin-calculator [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepin-calculator [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted extrace [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted extrace [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted extrace [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepin-calculator [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted extrace [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted extrace [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepin-calculator [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted extrace [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted siridb-server [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.25-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted siridb-server [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.25-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted siridb-server [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.25-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-unliftio-core [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted siridb-server [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.25-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted siridb-server [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.25-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted siridb-server [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.25-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-unliftio-core [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted autorandr [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flask-paranoid [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-django-x509 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted quickcal [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-fgl-arbitrary [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-storable-record [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flask-gravatar [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-quamash [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.0~dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-fgl-arbitrary [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nipype [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.14.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-storable-record [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-isoweek [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.6-2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-storable-record [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-unliftio-core [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-storable-record [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-unliftio-core [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-storable-record [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-unliftio-core [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-storable-record [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-unliftio-core [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-fgl-arbitrary [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-fgl-arbitrary [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-fgl-arbitrary [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-fgl-arbitrary [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-fgl-arbitrary [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-fgl-arbitrary [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-fgl-arbitrary [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-fgl-arbitrary [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-storable-record [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-storable-record [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-storable-record [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-unliftio-core [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-unliftio-core [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-unliftio-core [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-fgl-arbitrary [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-storable-record [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-storable-record [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-unliftio-core [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-fgl-arbitrary [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-unliftio-core [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-storable-record [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-unliftio-core [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: initramfs-tools (xenial-proposed/main) [0.122ubuntu8.10 => 0.122ubuntu8.11] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-unliftio [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-unliftio [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-unliftio [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-unliftio [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-unliftio [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-unliftio [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-unliftio [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-unliftio [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-unliftio [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-unliftio [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-unliftio [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-unliftio [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.1.0-1]
<jamespage> morning
<jamespage> if there are any sru team members around - the security updates for percona-xtradb-cluster-5.6 for xenial and zesty managed to drop some patches for powerpc memory issues
<jamespage> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/percona-xtradb-cluster-5.6/+bug/1739404
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1739404 in percona-xtradb-cluster-5.6 (Ubuntu Zesty) "Latest security updates reverted fixes for powerpc arch" [High,Triaged]
<jamespage> I'm preparing fixed versions with Mmike now
<apw> jamespage, listening
<jamespage> apw: hi! ideally I'd like to get those through asap
<apw> jamespage, ping me when they are on the queue
<apw> jamespage, as that is a regression-updates i assume we'd be able to expedite them once you have verified them
<jamespage> apw: great thanks
<jamespage> apw: hmm - should these be processed as security updates? as the regression was caused by a security update rather than a normal SRU?
<apw> jamespage, yes they should go via a security PPA, and go out to -security, if that version is broken in -security
<apw> jamespage, if you get me .dsc's i can upload them to the kernel security PPA i guess
<apw> jamespage, or you can poke security to get it done
<jamespage> apw: OK - I'll prep them accordingly
<apw> (if there is anyone arround of course)
<acheronuk> hi, could software-properties tests on amd64 and i386 against pyqt5 be ignored please? seems to have regressed in -release and against other stuff before new pyqt5
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: slof (artful-proposed/main) [20170724+dfsg-1 => 20170724+dfsg-1ubuntu0.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: slof (zesty-proposed/main) [20161019+dfsg-1 => 20161019+dfsg-1ubuntu0.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: slof (xenial-proposed/main) [20151103+dfsg-1ubuntu1 => 20151103+dfsg-1ubuntu1.1] (ubuntu-server)
<jamespage> apw, ratliff: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3089/+packages has updated pxc packages in it, testing by Mmike on ppc64el
<jamespage> thanks Mmike
<apw> jamespage, those are building against -proposed so are not suitable for -security
<jamespage> apw: I think ratliff is around today but probably not quite at work yet :-)
<jamespage> apw: they will have to be source copied into the security-proposed PPA anyway
<jamespage> Mmike will re-test again once they have built there
<Mmike> yup, will do
<ratliff> jamespage, apw, Mmike: I just copied those into https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security-proposed/+archive/ubuntu/ppa and they are building. since it is a regression from a security update, they can proceed from there
<jamespage> ratliff: thanks - will do
<jamespage> that made no sense
<ratliff> hehehe
<ratliff> it was generally agreeable though
<Mmike> ratliff, thnx
<Mmike> ratliff, seems that both zesty and xenial are ok for percona updates - usually it takes cca 20-30 secs to fail, but I'll let 10minute run to complete before confirming
<ratliff> Mmike: good to hear, when I get your final confirmation, I will unembargo the packages
<Mmike> ratliff, excellent! :) thnx!
<Mmike> ratliff, all good. Do you need me to update the public bug (bug 1739404) or do something else to properly confirm test-ok?
<ubot5`> bug 1739404 in percona-xtradb-cluster-5.6 (Ubuntu Zesty) "Latest security updates reverted fixes for powerpc arch" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1739404
<ratliff> Mmike: I am fine with this notification. When the packages go out the bug will get automatically updated.
<Mmike> ratliff, ack, thank you!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: caja-seahorse [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.18.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: caja-seahorse [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.18.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: caja-seahorse [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.18.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: caja-seahorse [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.18.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: caja-seahorse [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.18.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: caja-seahorse [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.18.3-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> hello, qtdeclarative-opensource-src is being not-considered by britney, can anybody please hint it? I guess reason is some ppa grouping...
<LocutusOfBorg> and also, software-properties, can it be ignored? it is regressed in release and juliank has a patch
<LocutusOfBorg> I already rerun it against itself on amd64
<wxl> slangasek: when we get the BIOS bug fixed, are we smoketesting, or do we plan to do a whole full round of manual tests?
<slangasek> wxl: the images will have to be built with all the SRUs since release; we should plan for full release testing
<slangasek> wxl: also, investigation is still in progress of a runtime recovery of the issue.  If we get one, then there's no need to respin the images after all
<acheronuk> slangasek: +1 on that request from LocutusOfBorg. if you have time
<slangasek> if it came in from a ppa rebuild, the right answer is to get all the packages from that ppa to be candidates at the same time
<slangasek> else why were you building them together in a ppa
<acheronuk> slangasek: all those in the ppa grouping seem to not have anything preventing them being a candidate except qtdeclaritive not being one.
<wxl> thx slangasek
<wxl> mparillo: there's a kernel module that can access the chip. it's no different than a kernel module that can access your cpu.
<slangasek> acheronuk: ok; I can confirm that I don't see any other explanation in update_excuses, but I'm also not sure what hint is needed to unstick this and I'm off work today (about to go afk again)
<slangasek> acheronuk: if I have time later I'll take a look, or maybe another member of the release team can help sort it
<acheronuk> slangasek: ok. no problem. thank you for looking
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks! I deleted the ppa unfortunately when closing the ticket
<LocutusOfBorg> I hope you can hint it
<LocutusOfBorg> I already pushed pythonqt and two other dependencies, so we for sure need some more time before it can go through
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: command-not-found (artful-proposed/main) [0.3ubuntu17.10.1 => 0.3ubuntu17.10.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: btrfs-tools (trusty-proposed/main) [3.12-1ubuntu0.1 => 3.12-1ubuntu0.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted command-not-found [source] (artful-proposed) [0.3ubuntu17.10.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: corosync (trusty-proposed/main) [2.3.3-1ubuntu3 => 2.3.3-1ubuntu4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: corosync (xenial-proposed/main) [2.3.5-3ubuntu1 => 2.3.5-3ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected livecd-rootfs [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.408.26]
<LocutusOfBorg> hello, since trilinos is RC buggy in Debian, the arm64 failure is happening also there, can we please kick it out from release to proposed, and see mumps migrate?
<LocutusOfBorg> (also, removing the binary on arm64 might work :p )
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (artful-proposed/main) [4.13.0-22.25] (core, kernel)
<mwhudson> stgraber: hi, can i get your archive admin hat's opinion on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1739494
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1739494 in snapd (Ubuntu) "snapd 2.29.4.2 is not installable on powerpc" [Critical,New]
<mwhudson> Odd_Bloke: ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgaminggear [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.15.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgaminggear [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.15.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flask-mail [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.9.1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgaminggear [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.15.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgaminggear [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.15.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgaminggear [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.15.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgaminggear [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.15.1-1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> Qt has landed \o/
<slangasek> doko: python* zesty SRUs are fairly clean now, except zorp very consistently fails with -proposed python and passes with -updates... gonna need analysis there
#ubuntu-release 2017-12-21
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted slof [source] (artful-proposed) [20170724+dfsg-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted slof [source] (zesty-proposed) [20161019+dfsg-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted slof [source] (xenial-proposed) [20151103+dfsg-1ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ntp [source] (artful-proposed) [1:4.2.8p10+dfsg-5ubuntu3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: htslib [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: golang-1.9 (artful-backports/universe) [1.9.1-2ubuntu1 => 1.9.2-3ubuntu1~17.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected golang-1.9 [source] (artful-backports) [1.9.2-3ubuntu1~17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted caja-seahorse [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted caja-seahorse [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted caja-seahorse [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgaminggear [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.15.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgaminggear [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.15.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgaminggear [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.15.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted caja-seahorse [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted caja-seahorse [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgaminggear [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.15.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted caja-seahorse [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgaminggear [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.15.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgaminggear [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.15.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flask-mail [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.1+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted htslib [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.6-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (xenial-proposed/main) [2.408.25 => 2.408.27] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (artful-proposed) [4.13.0-22.25]
<apw> mwhudson, hey ... your analysis of snapd looks correct to me
<apw> mwhudson, i am confused how this is suddenly a problem unless snapd has become dependent on it
<apw> mwhudson, as that update for libseccomp has been in the pocket for 41 days, and we have surely released a snapd in that timeframe
<apw> mwhudson, the seccomp dependency must be synthetic from the build, as it is indeed not in the package control
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-edge [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.13.0-22.25~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem [amd64] (xenial-proposed/universe) [4.13.0-1013.14] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-edge [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.13.0-22.25~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.13.0-1013.14]
<LocutusOfBorg> hello, any AA, please remove a haskell-wreq on s390x, so I can make haskell migrate now
<LocutusOfBorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/haskell-wreq/+bug/1739567
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1739567 in haskell-wreq (Ubuntu) "remove haskell-wreq on s390x not built in Debian" [Undecided,New]
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, looking
<LocutusOfBorg> <3
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, gone
<LocutusOfBorg> THANKS! /me looks for britney output
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, did your hammer really work?  libghc-wreq-dev | 0.5.0.1-1build3 | bionic/universe          | amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, ppc64el, s390x
<LocutusOfBorg>  libghc-wreq-dev | 0.5.0.1-1build4 | bionic-proposed/universe | amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, ppc64el
 * LocutusOfBorg waits some more time
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, rmaison is the last thing that gets updated
<LocutusOfBorg> actually I'm looking at britney update output, but probably I have to wait one more hour
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (xenial-backports/main) [2.20-0ubuntu4~16.04.1 => 2.21-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (artful-backports/main) [2.20-0ubuntu4~17.10.1 => 2.21-0ubuntu1~17.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (zesty-backports/main) [2.20-0ubuntu4~17.04.1 => 2.21-0ubuntu1~17.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
<LocutusOfBorg> and haskell is gone :D
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unattended-upgrades [source] (artful-proposed) [0.98ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unattended-upgrades [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.93.1ubuntu2.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unattended-upgrades [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.90ubuntu0.9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxd [source] (xenial-backports) [2.21-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxd [source] (artful-backports) [2.21-0ubuntu1~17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxd [source] (zesty-backports) [2.21-0ubuntu1~17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debian-installer [source] (xenial-proposed) [20101020ubuntu451.18]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted btrfs-tools [source] (trusty-proposed) [3.12-1ubuntu0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted corosync [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.3.5-3ubuntu2]
<slashd> ddstreet, vtapia ^
<ddstreet> did i miss the reason for the unapproval?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted corosync [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.3.3-1ubuntu4]
<slashd> ddstreet, it is accepted
<ddstreet> ah ok
<slashd> from the unapproved queue ;)
<ddstreet> sorry i saw 'unapproved'
<ddstreet> yep :)
<ddstreet> cool
<slashd> bdmurray, thanks for approving corosync (ddstreet upload). Happy holidays !
<jbicha> infinity: willing to update your gsequencer/s390x badtest hint to 1.2.1-1 ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-initramfs-tools (xenial-proposed/main) [0.27ubuntu1.4 => 0.27ubuntu1.5] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-initramfs-tools (artful-proposed/main) [0.39ubuntu1 => 0.39ubuntu1.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-initramfs-tools (zesty-proposed/main) [0.35ubuntu2 => 0.35ubuntu2.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
<flocculant> acheronuk: just so you know - qmmp is still telling me 'Cannot mix incompatible Qt library'
<acheronuk> flocculant: no issue here on full up to date 18.04 https://i.imgur.com/JTROwcE.png
<acheronuk> *fully
<flocculant> mmm - well it worked fine the other day ...
<flocculant> as did cantata which fails as well
<acheronuk> I don't have an Xubuntu VM right now to test in, but it should not matter.
<flocculant> :)
<mwhudson> apw: i guess previous snapds did not access symbols that are only present in the libseccomp in -proposed
<flocculant> acheronuk: posted on forum thread :)
<acheronuk> flocculant: does Xubuntu use a platform theming plugin or something like that to render qt apps in a more native style on Xubuntu?
 * acheronuk downloads Xubuntu iso
<flocculant> acheronuk: I use qt5-style-plugin
<flocculant> which is at 5.0.0+git23.g335dbec-2build2
<acheronuk> the version number is a bit neither here not there. rebuilds in the past seem to have been against qtbase5-private-dev, but that was not not meant to have not ABI bump this time
<acheronuk> flocculant: is that uninstallable temporarily, without breaking much? then see if they run?
<flocculant> acheronuk: it is - they work without
<acheronuk> flocculant: aha. so that likely needs a no change rebuild then
<flocculant> okey doke - hope that helped you - sort of helped at least - something to fix though :p
<jbicha> acheronuk: that's a lot of not's ;)
<flocculant> gimme a ping or something when it's rebuilt and I will check again
<flocculant> acheronuk: I posted in forum thread - no need for you to do so :)
<acheronuk> jbicha: I have no idea what you mean
<jbicha> "that was not not meant to have not ABI bump this time"
<jbicha> no problem, I think we understood you
<flocculant> I did :)
<acheronuk> jbicha: oh. that is just getting train of thought distracted half way through typing, and fingers forgetting how far the got with the sentence
<acheronuk> talking to people on telegram at the same time does not help!
<acheronuk> flocculant: thank you. tsimonq2 was in charge of deciding what to rebuild for this, so have passed on to him
<acheronuk> I don't even have upload permission for that one :(
<flocculant> acheronuk: no problem - tia to whoever fixes it :)
<flocculant> I can report it to lp if it's necessary
<acheronuk> tsimonq2 said he will upload soon, but in his way home right now
 * acheronuk should get his b'side in gear and go for MOTU
<acheronuk> maybe in the new year
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> and ack for tsimonq2 - I'll check in 6 or 7 hours when I get up - off up the wooden hill shortly
<acheronuk> ok. thanks for flagging this up
<flocculant> np :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: powerline (xenial-proposed/universe) [2.3-1 => 2.3-1ubuntu0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: powerline (artful-proposed/universe) [2.5-1.1 => 2.5-1.1ubuntu0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gajim-plugininstaller [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.20.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgpiod [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.2+git20171201-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgpiod [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.2+git20171201-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libspreadsheet-readsxc-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgpiod [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.2+git20171201-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgpiod [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.2+git20171201-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgpiod [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.2+git20171201-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgpiod [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.2+git20171201-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gajim-plugininstaller [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.20.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgpiod [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.2+git20171201-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgpiod [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.2+git20171201-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgpiod [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.2+git20171201-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgpiod [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.2+git20171201-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgpiod [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.2+git20171201-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgpiod [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.2+git20171201-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libspreadsheet-readsxc-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.20-1]
#ubuntu-release 2017-12-22
<flocculant> acheronuk tsimonq2 - yup - that did it - ty :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: photofilmstrip [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-crosstalk [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: voronota [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.18.1877-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: voronota [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.18.1877-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: voronota [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.18.1877-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: voronota [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.18.1877-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: voronota [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.18.1877-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: voronota [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.18.1877-1] (no packageset)
<acheronuk> flocculant: :)
<wxl> slangasek: in case you got sick of the me toos on the BIOS bug and just decided not to pay attention, you probably already now this, but the bug is actually FIXED upstream now, i.e. no need to blacklist the module https://github.com/torvalds/linux/commit/d9018976cdb6eefc62a7ba79a405f6c9661b08a7
<valorie> \o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hfst [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.13.0~r3461-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hfst [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.13.0~r3461-2] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> hello Release Team, general question:
<LocutusOfBorg> in debian a particular package is now building for 64bit only architectures, in Ubuntu we had failures, but we disabled the failing testsuite on non64bit archs...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hfst [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.13.0~r3461-2] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> problem is, there is not a RM bug in Debian, can we remove them in Ubuntu, or is it better to wait until it goes in testing?
<LocutusOfBorg> https://buildd.debian.org/status/package.php?p=bpfcc&suite=unstable
<LocutusOfBorg> should I file a bug for this?
<LocutusOfBorg> I know this is semiautomatically done once Debian drops something, but I don't know how long will it take
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hfst [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.13.0~r3461-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted voronota [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.1877-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted voronota [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.1877-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted voronota [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.1877-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted voronota [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.1877-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted voronota [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.1877-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted voronota [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.1877-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hfst [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.13.0~r3461-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hfst [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.13.0~r3461-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hfst [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.13.0~r3461-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hfst [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.13.0~r3461-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hfst [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.13.0~r3461-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hfst [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.13.0~r3461-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hfst [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.13.0~r3461-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hfst [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.13.0~r3461-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted photofilmstrip [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-crosstalk [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0+dfsg-1]
<tsimonq2> wxl, valorie: They recognize that in the bug report, iirc it isn't fixing it.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Also, you're looking for the folks discussing it in #ubuntu-devel, not slangasek;)
<tsimonq2> flocculant: Cool cool :)
<ypwong> wxl, that's wrong, that does not fix it
<ypwong> wxl, a lenovo s20-30 that i am debugging with is a baytrail and so it goes to the INTEL_SPI_BYT case rather than INTEL_SPI_LPT
<doko_> slangasek: http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/ftbfs/rebuilds/test-rebuild-20170922-artful.html always fails to build, and http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/ftbfs/rebuilds/test-rebuild-20170322.1-zesty.html ftbfs on s390x. what value have succeeding autopkg tests for a ftbfs package?
<tsimonq2> ypwong: Thank you for the work you're doing :)
<ypwong> tsimonq2, thanks, doing my best :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: peewee [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.10.2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: peewee [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.10.2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yoshimi [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.6-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: peewee [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.10.2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: peewee [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.10.2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: peewee [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.10.2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: peewee [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.10.2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
<bashfulrobot_> slangasek (or any techboard members) - quick question - once we (Ubuntu Budgie) have our LTS proposal done (located here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBudgie/18.04/LTS-Proposal), I know we are to submit to Ubuntu-release and the TB email. But do we need to put ourselves onto the agenda for the next TB IRC meeting to discuss?
<bashfulrobot_> (ubuntu-release mailing list)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted peewee [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.10.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted peewee [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.10.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted peewee [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.10.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yoshimi [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted peewee [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.10.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted peewee [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.10.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted peewee [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.10.2+dfsg-2]
<wxl> :(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wtf-peewee [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.6+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (xenial-backports/main) [2.21-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 2.21-0ubuntu2~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (zesty-backports/main) [2.21-0ubuntu1~17.04.1 => 2.21-0ubuntu2~17.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (artful-backports/main) [2.21-0ubuntu1~17.10.1 => 2.21-0ubuntu2~17.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxd [source] (xenial-backports) [2.21-0ubuntu2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxd [source] (zesty-backports) [2.21-0ubuntu2~17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxd [source] (artful-backports) [2.21-0ubuntu2~17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sphinxcontrib-pecanwsme [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sphinxcontrib-pecanwsme [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wtf-peewee [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.6+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qbs [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.10.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qbs [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.10.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qbs [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.10.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qbs [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.10.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flask-peewee [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qbs [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.10.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qbs [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.10.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2017-12-23
<clivejo_> is there a reason why ubuntu has disable Chromecast support in vlc?
 * valorie listens to the tumbleweeds roll by.....
<clivejo_> shut up shop for the holidays?
<tsimonq2> Maybe if he would stick around for more than he did...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flask-peewee [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qbs [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.10.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qbs [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.10.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qbs [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.10.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qbs [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.10.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qbs [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.10.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qbs [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.10.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-ldap [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [3.0.0~b3-1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-ldap [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [3.0.0~b3-1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-ldap [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [3.0.0~b3-1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-ldap [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [3.0.0~b3-1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wolfssl [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.13.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-ldap [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [3.0.0~b3-1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wolfssl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.13.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xrdp [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.4-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wolfssl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.13.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-ldap [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [3.0.0~b3-1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xrdp [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.4-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wolfssl [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.13.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xrdp [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.4-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xrdp [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.4-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wolfssl [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.13.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wolfssl [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.13.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xrdp [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.4-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xrdp [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.4-5] (no packageset)
<slangasek> doko_: er, we discussed already that ignoring autopkgtest regressions for packages that ftbfs would probably be a reasonable policy change?
<slangasek> bashfulrobot_: there's probably no need to put an LTS flavor approval question into a TB meeting agenda
<tjaalton> python-ldap is in new, adds python3-ldap which would unblock 389-ds-base and nss at least
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/3.0.0~rc2-2ubuntu2
<LocutusOfBorg> tsimonq2, ^^
<LocutusOfBorg> so people can now stop bothering, and maybe mir folks can fix that bug
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xrdp [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.4-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xrdp [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.4-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xrdp [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.4-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xrdp [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.4-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xrdp [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.4-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xrdp [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.4-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wolfssl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.13.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wolfssl [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.13.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wolfssl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.13.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wolfssl [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.13.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wolfssl [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.13.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wolfssl [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.13.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-ldap [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0~b3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-ldap [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0~b3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-ldap [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0~b3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-ldap [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0~b3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-ldap [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0~b3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-ldap [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0~b3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-unicode-transforms [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-unicode-transforms [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-unicode-transforms [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-unicode-transforms [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-unicode-transforms [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-unicode-transforms [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> LocutusOfBorg: ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-unicode-transforms [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-unicode-transforms [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-unicode-transforms [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-unicode-transforms [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-unicode-transforms [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-unicode-transforms [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libatteanx-compatibility-trine-perl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.001-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: commons-email [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libatteanx-compatibility-trine-perl [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.001-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libatteanx-compatibility-trine-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.001-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnitrokey [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dwarf-fortress [amd64] (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [0.44.02-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libatteanx-compatibility-trine-perl [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.001-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnitrokey [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dwarf-fortress [i386] (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [0.44.02-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libatteanx-compatibility-trine-perl [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.001-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libatteanx-compatibility-trine-perl [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.001-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnitrokey [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: orca (bionic-proposed/primary) [3.26.0-4ubuntu1]
#ubuntu-release 2017-12-24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-snapshot [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:6.0~svn321357-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-snapshot [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:6.0~svn321357-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-snapshot [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:6.0~svn321357-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-snapshot [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:6.0~svn321357-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-snapshot [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:6.0~svn321357-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: orca (bionic-proposed/primary) [3.26.0-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: girara [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: girara [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: girara [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: girara [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: girara [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: girara [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.8-2] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2018-12-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libhttp-tinyish-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsearch-elasticsearch-client-2-0-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.02-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mauve-aligner [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.4.0+4736-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mauve-aligner [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.4.0+4736-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mauve-aligner [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.4.0+4736-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-internetarchive [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pipx [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.10.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted salmon [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.12.0+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted schroedinger-maeparser [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted schroedinger-maeparser [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsearch-elasticsearch-client-1-0-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.02-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mauve-aligner [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.4.0+4736-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mauve-aligner [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.4.0+4736-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-serverfiles [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted schroedinger-maeparser [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted schroedinger-maeparser [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ticcutils [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.20-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ticcutils [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.20-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ticcutils [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.20-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtie-handle-offset-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.004-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-louvain [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0+20181013git3fc1f575-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted schroedinger-maeparser [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ticcutils [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.20-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mauve-aligner [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.4.0+4736-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ticcutils [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.20-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted schroedinger-maeparser [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ticcutils [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.20-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-dbus-hslogger [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-sniffglue [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.8.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted universal-ctags [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0+git20181215-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted universal-ctags [i386] (disco-proposed) [0+git20181215-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-sniffglue [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.8.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted universal-ctags [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0+git20181215-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted universal-ctags [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0+git20181215-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted universal-ctags [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0+git20181215-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-dbus-hslogger [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-dbus-hslogger [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-dbus-hslogger [arm64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-dbus-hslogger [armhf] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-dbus-hslogger [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-dbus-hslogger [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-dbus-hslogger [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-dbus-hslogger [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-dbus-hslogger [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-dbus-hslogger [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-dbus-hslogger [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-dbus-hslogger [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcpan-common-index-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.010-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: intel-gmmlib [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.4.1+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: intel-gmmlib [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.4.1+ds1-1] (no packageset)
<mwhudson> Laney, cjwatson: the latest revision of https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd/ubuntu does not appear to be in production, can one of you fix that when you wake up?
<mwhudson> Laney, cjwatson: sil2100 sorted me out btw
<LocutusOfBorg> hello, anybody please merge? https://code.launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/britney/hints-ubuntu/+merge/360672
<LocutusOfBorg> also, any AA around to help haskell migrate?
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: What 'help' does it need?
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Looking at update_output, it looks like there's a long dep chain on ppc64el that didn't get rebuilt correctly or something.
<LocutusOfBorg> nah, look at notest :)
<infinity> update_output_notest, that is, since ghc doesn't show on output at all, because it hasn't passed testing.
<LocutusOfBorg> anyway, I fixed hgettext testsuite
<LocutusOfBorg> :/
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: I *am* looking at notest.
<infinity>     got: 51+0: a-1:a-1:a-1:i-1:p-44:s-3
<Laney> agda's failed to build on armhf, with what looks like a GHC bug
<infinity>     * ppc64el: libghc-agda-dev, libghc-blogliterately-dev, libghc-blogliterately-prof, libghc-cabal-dev, libghc-cabal-file-th-dev, libghc-cabal-file-th-prof, libghc-cabal-helper-dev, libghc-cabal-helper-prof, libghc-cabal-prof, libghc-classy-prelude-yesod-dev, libghc-classy-prelude-yesod-prof, libghc-dpkg-dev, libghc-dpkg-prof, libghc-esqueleto-dev, libghc-esqueleto-prof, libghc-finite-field-dev, libghc-finite-field-prof, libghc-hastache-dev, ...
<infinity> ... libghc-hastache-prof, libghc-hdbc-odbc-dev, libghc-hdbc-odbc-prof, libghc-hit-dev, libghc-hit-prof, libghc-hmt-dev, libghc-hmt-prof, libghc-mtl-dev, libghc-mtl-prof, libghc-parsec3-dev, libghc-parsec3-prof, libghc-raaz-dev, libghc-raaz-prof, libghc-secret-sharing-dev, libghc-secret-sharing-prof, libghc-shake-dev, libghc-shake-prof, libghc-simple-dev, libghc-simple-prof, libghc-simple-templates-dev, libghc-simple-templates-prof, ...
<infinity> ... libghc-stm-dev, libghc-stm-prof, libghc-text-dev, libghc-text-prof
<LocutusOfBorg> yes infinity
<LocutusOfBorg> all of them are 1) removed from Debian or 2) kicked out from buster
<LocutusOfBorg> except for one, I can't sort out
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: So, is there a bug filed, with tasks for each, and references to the Debian removals/actions?
<LocutusOfBorg> haskell-shake FTBFS on armhf, and I suspect some alignment issue I can't figure out
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, I can do it, once fixed hgettext is uploaded if you want one
<infinity> Cause I don't really want to deal with "please remove stuff until it migrates, Debian did it, honest".
<LocutusOfBorg> can I do a pad instead?
<LocutusOfBorg> well, I can edit the bug, so ok
<infinity> Bugs make better references.
<LocutusOfBorg> sure, got it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: neutron-fwaas-dashboard (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-0ubuntu1 => 1.3.0-0ubuntu1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted neutron-fwaas-dashboard [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-0ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected neutron-fwaas-dashboard [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-joystick-hwe-18.04 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.6.3-1build1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: neutron-fwaas-dashboard [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-0ubuntu1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted neutron-fwaas-dashboard [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-0ubuntu1.1]
<infinity> queuebot: Thanks for the 3-day old update, you're a pal.
<infinity> (Also, WTF)
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ghc/+bug/1808783
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1808783 in ghc (Ubuntu) "GHC removals" [Undecided,New]
<LocutusOfBorg> if you have comments or you want changes, please ask me :)
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: The bug shouldn't be against ghc, but against every package you want removals for, so we can track what has and hasn't been done (and you can easily add more).
<infinity> That way, multiple AAs can pick up context on this over the next few days.
<LocutusOfBorg> sure
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libreoffice (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:6.1.3-0ubuntu0.18.10.1 => 1:6.1.3-0ubuntu0.18.10.2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libreoffice-l10n (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:6.1.3-0ubuntu0.18.10.1 => 1:6.1.3-0ubuntu0.18.10.2] (ubuntu-desktop)
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, maybe you can help haskell? I see you retried some tests, now in a matter of minutes they will be all green :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-image (bionic-proposed/main) [1.5+18.04ubuntu1 => 1.6+18.04ubuntu1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-image (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.5+18.10ubuntu1 => 1.6+18.10ubuntu1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-image (xenial-proposed/main) [1.5+16.04ubuntu1 => 1.6+16.04ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-image [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.5+16.04ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mutter (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.30.2-1~ubuntu18.10.1 => 3.30.2-1~ubuntu18.10.2] (desktop-extra, ubuntu-desktop)
<Laney> would be good if that mutter could be reviewed, unblocks the g-s-d ftbfs
<sil2100> k
<sil2100> Laney: approved!
<Laney> thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mutter [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.30.2-1~ubuntu18.10.2]
<oSoMoN> dear SRU team: could you please accept libreoffice{,-l10n} 1:6.1.3-0ubuntu0.18.10.2 in cosmic-proposed? it adds a trivial fix for failing autopkgtests on s390x on top of 1:6.1.3-0ubuntu0.18.10.1 which is already in cosmic-proposed (bug #1808147)
<ubot5> bug 1808147 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "autopkgtests fail on s390x" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1808147
<oSoMoN> (also wondering: does the "SRU" keyword highlight members of the team, or would I have better luck pinging individual members?)
<apw> the sru keyword doesn't but this entire channel does (at least for me)
<apw> oSoMoN, that seems to include a new file 'debian-l10n/config' whcih is unexpected relative to the changelog
<oSoMoN> darn, I did it again?
<apw> oSoMoN, reject it then ?
<oSoMoN> apw, would you mind rejecting it from the queue, I'll fix that and re-upload
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libreoffice [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:6.1.3-0ubuntu0.18.10.2]
<oSoMoN> thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nautilus (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:3.26.4-0ubuntu7 => 1:3.26.4-0ubuntu7.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libreoffice (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:6.1.3-0ubuntu0.18.10.1 => 1:6.1.3-0ubuntu0.18.10.2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nautilus (bionic-proposed/main) [1:3.26.4-0~ubuntu18.04.2 => 1:3.26.4-0~ubuntu18.04.3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: network-manager-applet (bionic-proposed/main) [1.8.10-2ubuntu1 => 1.8.10-2ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop)
<oSoMoN> apw, I re-uploaded libreoffice and the diff looks saner (the change to debian/control is unrelated but given the current debian/rules that's how it's supposed to look like, it's likely that the previous value was generated with a ~ppaX suffix in the version, see https://git.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/tree/rules?h=ubuntu-cosmic-6.1#n670)
<oSoMoN> I'll file a bug to track this, it doesn't really make sense to have an empty Bugs stanza
<Laney> oSoMoN: fwiw (you found someone anyway but) there's a vanguard schedule on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Publishing
<Laney> looks like apw managed to escape being on that ;-)
<oSoMoN> Laney, thanks!
<oSoMoN> I should have known this was documented on the wiki
<oSoMoN> the Bugs field is not documented here https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#list-of-fields
<oSoMoN> and `man deb-src-control` says "This field is usually not needed", so I think I'll just ignore
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gedit (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.30.2-0ubuntu0.18.10.1 => 3.30.2-0ubuntu0.18.10.2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pnetcdf (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.9.0-6ubuntu1 => 1.10.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pnetcdf (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.9.0-6ubuntu1 => 1.10.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gedit (bionic-proposed/main) [3.28.1-1ubuntu1 => 3.28.1-1ubuntu1.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<LocutusOfBorg> please REJECT pnetcdf -.-'
<LocutusOfBorg> I got the error only now (cosmic/disco)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: borgbackup (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.0.11-0ubuntu1.16.04.2 => 1.0.12-0ubuntu1.16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netcdf-parallel [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:4.6.1-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-skbio [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netcdf-parallel [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:4.6.1-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netcdf-parallel [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:4.6.1-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netcdf-parallel [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:4.6.1-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: software-properties (xenial-proposed/main) [0.96.20.7 => 0.96.20.8] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<LocutusOfBorg> please accept netcdf-parallel, it is built everywhere now, helping in hdf5 transition
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netcdf-parallel [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1:4.6.1-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netcdf-parallel [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1:4.6.1-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netcdf-parallel [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1:4.6.1-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netcdf-parallel [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1:4.6.1-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: elogind [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [239.3-3+debian1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wordpress [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libedlib [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.3-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocp-indent [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libedlib [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.3-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lz4tools [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocp-indent [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pcre2 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: triod-postnaja [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [20130809-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-freecontact [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: smbmap [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.5+git20180508-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lz4tools [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-dmidecode [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.12.2-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pcre2 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-cache-loader [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vue.js [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5.17+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-freecontact [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-dmidecode [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.12.2-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocp-indent [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmic [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.2-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-dmidecode [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.12.2-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocp-indent [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-dmidecode [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.12.2-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxc [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmic [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.2-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmic [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.2-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmic [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.2-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pcre2 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxc [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pcre2 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-freecontact [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocp-indent [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-freecontact [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocp-indent [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-dmidecode [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.12.2-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-dmidecode [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.12.2-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxc [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pcre2 [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pcre2 [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-freecontact [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-freecontact [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmic [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.2-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted elogind [amd64] (disco-proposed) [239.3-3+debian1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-cache-loader [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcpan-common-index-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.010-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocp-indent [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocp-indent [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocp-indent [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-dmidecode [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.12.2-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-dmidecode [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.12.2-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-dmidecode [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.12.2-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocp-indent [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocp-indent [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-dmidecode [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.12.2-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocp-indent [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-dmidecode [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.12.2-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-dmidecode [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.12.2-5]
#ubuntu-release 2018-12-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-freecontact [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-freecontact [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-freecontact [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-freecontact [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-freecontact [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-freecontact [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-skbio [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pcre2 [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pcre2 [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pcre2 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted triod-postnaja [amd64] (disco-proposed) [20130809-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wordpress [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.0.1+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pcre2 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pcre2 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vue.js [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.5.17+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pcre2 [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted smbmap [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.5+git20180508-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmic [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.2-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ibm-java80 (xenial-proposed/partner) [8.0.5.22-0ubuntu1 => 8.0.5.25-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libixion [s390x] (disco-proposed/main) [0.14.1-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmenlo-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9019-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libixion [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [0.14.1-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libixion [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [0.14.1-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libixion [i386] (disco-proposed/main) [0.14.1-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libixion [armhf] (disco-proposed/main) [0.14.1-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libixion [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [0.14.1-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gmic [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.4.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gmic [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.4.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gmic [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.4.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libixion [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.14.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libixion [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.14.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libixion [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.14.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmenlo-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.9019-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gmic [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.4.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gmic [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.4.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libixion [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.14.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gmic [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.4.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libixion [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.14.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libixion [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.14.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted intel-gmmlib [amd64] (disco-proposed) [18.4.1+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted intel-gmmlib [i386] (disco-proposed) [18.4.1+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lz4tools [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.3.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lz4tools [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.3.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libedlib [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.3-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libedlib [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.2.3-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxc [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmenlo-legacy-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9022-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liborcus [s390x] (disco-proposed/main) [0.14.1-4] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liborcus [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [0.14.1-4] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liborcus [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [0.14.1-4] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liborcus [i386] (disco-proposed/main) [0.14.1-4] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liborcus [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [0.14.1-4] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liborcus [armhf] (disco-proposed/main) [0.14.1-4] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmenlo-legacy-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.9022-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liborcus [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.14.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liborcus [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.14.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liborcus [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.14.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liborcus [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.14.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liborcus [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.14.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liborcus [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.14.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxc [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxc [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxc [armhf] (disco-proposed) [4.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [4.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxc [arm64] (disco-proposed) [4.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxc [s390x] (disco-proposed) [4.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxc [i386] (disco-proposed) [4.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: estscan [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.3-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: estscan [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.3-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: estscan [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.3-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: estscan [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.3-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfolia [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfolia [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfolia [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: estscan [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.3-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfolia [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: estscan [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.3-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfolia [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfolia [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfolia [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfolia [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfolia [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfolia [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfolia [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfolia [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted estscan [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.0.3-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted estscan [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.0.3-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted estscan [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.0.3-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted estscan [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.0.3-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted estscan [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.0.3-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted estscan [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.0.3-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: forensics-all [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libdbus-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libdbus-sys [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-shinyfiles [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-macro-attr [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gdk-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-macro-attr [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gdk-sys [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libdbus-sys [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gdk-sys [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-macro-attr [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gdk-sys [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libdbus-sys [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-macro-attr [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libdbus-sys [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libdbus-sys [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-macro-attr [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-macro-attr [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-macro-attr [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-macro-attr [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-macro-attr [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-macro-attr [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-macro-attr [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-macro-attr [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted forensics-all [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libdbus-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libdbus-sys [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libdbus-sys [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-shinyfiles [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libdbus-sys [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libdbus-sys [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libdbus-sys [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> hello, any AA to help haskell migrate?
<LocutusOfBorg> everything is sorted out, and I created the bug. testsuites are good, we need 3 arch-removals and some kick out from -release
<LocutusOfBorg> and please reject pnetcdf from cosmic unapproved queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected pnetcdf [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.10.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected pnetcdf [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.10.0-1ubuntu1]
<Laney> looks like dnsmasq has forgotten about its request for network-manager
<Laney> stopped looking for it after the run where network-manager migrated
<Laney> HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM bad
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gdk-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gdk-sys [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gdk-sys [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gdk-sys [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> jamespage, rabbitmq-server testsuite on s390x looks scary :/
<LocutusOfBorg> I suppose your patch didn't work?
<rbalint> could someone please review this hint? https://code.launchpad.net/~rbalint/britney/twisted-emfile/+merge/361017
<LocutusOfBorg> rbalint, isn't better to use "all" instead of a list of versions?
<LocutusOfBorg> btw, please accept my hint before his one, so I don't have to rebase the merge request (I don't know how to bzr rebase!) https://code.launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/britney/hints-ubuntu/+merge/360672
<jamespage> LocutusOfBorg: its odd - some sort of permissions difference on the erlang cookie between s390x and all other archs
<LocutusOfBorg> yes, it is strange... maybe some endianess issue?
<jamespage> might be
<jamespage> LocutusOfBorg: "Failed to change mode: einval"
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: flatpak (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1 => 1.0.6-0ubuntu1.1] (ubuntugnome) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: flatpak (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-0ubuntu0.1 => 1.0.6-0ubuntu0.1] (ubuntugnome) (sync)
<kenvandine> ahayzen: ^^
<ahayzen> kenvandine, awesome thanks :-D
<cascardo> bdmurray: in light of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-power-systems/+bug/1765660/comments/17, would you approve https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=crash ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1765660 in The Ubuntu-power-systems project "Ubuntu 18.04 [ briggs ]: "ipcs" command fails with error "invalid structure member offset" in crash prompt." [High,In progress]
<cascardo> also, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/crash/+bug/1746088/comments/24
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1746088 in crash (Ubuntu Bionic) "[Ubuntu 16.04.4] Unable to analyze the vmcore generated by kdump on 4.13.0-26-generic kernel" [Critical,In progress]
<oSoMoN> bdmurray, can you please accept libreoffice{,-l10n} 1:6.1.3-0ubuntu0.18.10.2 in cosmic-proposed? you had previously already accepted 1:6.1.3-0ubuntu0.18.10.1, and this is just a trivial change to fix autopkgtests on s390x
<bdmurray> oSoMoN, cascardo: I'll have a look at those today
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<rbalint> LocutusOfBorg, i have hope in twisted upstream to resolve the issue, and prior failures were due to different problems, but we can also use "all" if that's preferred
<bdmurray> oSoMoN: what happened to the Bugs: section of the debian/control file?
<oSoMoN> bdmurray, the change is unrelated but given the current debian/rules that's how it's supposed to look like, it's likely that the previous value was generated with a ~ppaX suffix in the version, see https://git.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/tree/rules?h=ubuntu-cosmic-6.1#n670
<oSoMoN> bdmurray, I looked into it yesterday and I was going to fix it so that the field isn't empty, but then I read `man deb-src-control` that says "This field is usually not needed", so I decided to just ignore it
<bdmurray> oSoMoN: okay
<oSoMoN> I guess I should just remove the field altogether in a future release
<bdmurray> I'm not sure how but most packages end up getting an lp url in there
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libreoffice [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:6.1.3-0ubuntu0.18.10.2]
<LocutusOfBorg> rbalint, what I'm saying is that a comment about this might be appreciated by AAs :)
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm just trying to avoid them asking you for clarifications, but TBH I never got a merge request merged, so I might be not the best person to give advices :p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libreoffice-l10n [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:6.1.3-0ubuntu0.18.10.2]
<oSoMoN> thanks bdmurray
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: help haskell meaning what?
<bdmurray> cascardo: I think Steve in comment #16 was looking for explicit details e.g. load the following vmlinux and vmwcore file and ensure that the bt command returns the same information etc...
<bdmurray> cascardo: "some manual testing" isn't very explicit
<bdmurray> cascardo: I realize this is a pain but because we are backporting the full version of crash the requirements are different than just cherry picking a specific patch.
<rbalint> vorlon, could you please review this hint? https://code.launchpad.net/~rbalint/britney/twisted-emfile/+merge/361017
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: u-boot (bionic-proposed/main) [2016.03+dfsg1-6ubuntu2 => 2018.03+dfsg1-2ubuntu2~18.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted alsa-lib [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1.6-1ubuntu1.1]
<cascardo> bdmurray: I mentioned some commands, but I will try to be more detailed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted software-properties [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.96.27.1]
<cascardo> bdmurray: thanks for looking at it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-desktop3 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.30.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted software-properties [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.96.24.32.7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted software-properties [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.96.20.8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-lunr [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [2.3.5~dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted psmisc [source] (cosmic-proposed) [23.1-1ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted strongswan [source] (cosmic-proposed) [5.6.3-1ubuntu4.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted psmisc [source] (bionic-proposed) [23.1-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted strongswan [source] (bionic-proposed) [5.6.2-1ubuntu2.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pango1.0 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.42.4-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nautilus [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:3.26.4-0ubuntu7.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gedit [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.30.2-0ubuntu0.18.10.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nautilus [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:3.26.4-0~ubuntu18.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gedit [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.28.1-1ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-image [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.6+18.10ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-image [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.6+18.04ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-image [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.6+16.04ubuntu1]
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, I opened a bug
<LocutusOfBorg> [11:07:28] <LocutusOfBorg> infinity, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ghc/+bug/1808783
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1808783 in llvm-toolchain-3.9 (Ubuntu) "GHC removals" [Undecided,New]
<LocutusOfBorg> with the list of needed stuff, that might be incomplete
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected fwupdate [source] (bionic-proposed) [12-3bionic1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debian-installer (bionic-proposed/main) [20101020ubuntu543.4 => 20101020ubuntu543.5] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debian-installer [source] (bionic-proposed) [20101020ubuntu543.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qemu [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.5+dfsg-5ubuntu10.34]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted borgbackup [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.0.12-0ubuntu1.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rdma-core [source] (bionic-proposed) [17.1-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-shell [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.30.1-2ubuntu1.18.10.2]
#ubuntu-release 2018-12-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ulfius [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ulfius [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ulfius [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ulfius [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ulfius [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ulfius [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-lunr [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.3.5~dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ulfius [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.5.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ulfius [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.5.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ulfius [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.5.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ulfius [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.5.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ulfius [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.5.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ulfius [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.5.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (cosmic-proposed/main) [63ubuntu1 => 63ubuntu1.18.10.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: alsa-lib (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.1.6-1ubuntu1.1 => 1.1.6-1ubuntu1.2] (core)
<LocutusOfBorg> any AA please process https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/python-h5netcdf/+bug/1809094 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1809094 in python-h5netcdf (Ubuntu) "python-h5netcdf: kick out from release pocket in proposed" [Undecided,New]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: alsa-lib (bionic-proposed/main) [1.1.3-5ubuntu0.1 => 1.1.3-5ubuntu0.2] (core)
<Laney> sil2100: hey, can you remind me if there's a place where you can see bileto's queue for running britney and if so where it is please?
 * Laney has been seeing "Queued" for a while now
 * Laney becomes impatient and takes the risk instead :>
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/$ID/$TARGET_SERIES.html
<LocutusOfBorg> https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/3571/disco.html
<Laney> too slow
<Laney> I wanted to see where it was in the queue for bileto to even start running britney
<Laney> it took ages and ages for that to even start
<LocutusOfBorg> autopkgtests are running... I presume britney runs once they finish? I don't remember...
<Laney> I asked sil2100 for a reason
<Laney> :-)
<Laney> suspiciously similar timing to when I published isn't it 2018-12-19 15:47:58 / 2018.12.19 15:48:23
<LocutusOfBorg> I was sure you were aware of that link, but I tried to help anyway :)
<Laney> yes, thanks - just that in this case it was a different thing I was after ("why is it not running yet?")
<Laney> by the time you looked it had already started running
<Laney> which happened many tens of minutes after it went to Queued, and possibly even after or in response to me pressing publish
<LocutusOfBorg> I remember having the same unexplained delay when I used bileto last time
<LocutusOfBorg> I thought waiting an hour or two was the answer
<Laney> I hope not, but I'll wait for the person who it most likely to know to show up :>
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted alsa-lib [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1.6-1ubuntu1.2]
<smoser> hey. i'm looking for some help before holiday
<smoser> sil2100 or bdmurray i think are my options to release 1807978 from -proposed
<smoser> i know its neither of your days... but that is currently a regression and would remain that way until 2019 if we didnt get that in today.
<bdmurray> smoser: looking
<bdmurray> smoser: Have you looked at the resource-agents autopkgtest failure in bionic?
<smoser> i think i commented on that in the last sru. but i will look.
<smoser> bdmurray: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/open-iscsi/+bug/1802354/comments/18
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1802354 in open-iscsi (Ubuntu Cosmic) "iscsid does not run if there are only initramfs initiated targets" [High,Fix released]
<smoser> commented on bug.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: network-manager (bionic-proposed/main) [1.10.6-2ubuntu1.1 => 1.10.14-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<oSoMoN> SRU team: can someone please accept network-manager 1.10.14-0ubuntu1 in bionic-proposed? The intention is to allow for an extended period of testing in -proposed over the holidays
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: puppet-module-heini-wait-for [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: puppet-module-octavia [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [13.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dask-sphinx-theme [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: puppet-module-voxpupuli-ssh-keygen [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.1+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcl [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.1+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
<rbalint> rbasak, (maybe sil2100 ): could you please release unattended-upgrades srus to cosmic and bionic?
<rbalint> i know it is one day early but the fix is simple and it would be better to have two days before everyone goes on holiday
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcl [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.1+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.1+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcl [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.1+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lm-sensors [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [1:3.5.0-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lm-sensors [armhf] (disco-proposed/main) [1:3.5.0-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lm-sensors [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [1:3.5.0-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lm-sensors [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [1:3.5.0-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lm-sensors [i386] (disco-proposed/main) [1:3.5.0-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.1+dfsg1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<Eickmeyer> infinity, or anyone for that matter: There is a package that was synced from Debian for 18.04 (csladspa 6.10) that, apparently, was synced at just the wrong time and is riddled with bugs , and is right now Ardour's #1 bug report. Right now, the workaround is to uninstall csladspa, but the version in 18.10 (6.11) and Disco (6.12) has the bug fixed. I need help getting it backported to 18.04.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcl [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.1+dfsg1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<Eickmeyer> I checked the wiki, but SRU or Sync Request don't exactly fit the mold here.
<Eickmeyer> tsimonq2: If you're around, you might be able to guide me through this as well.
<wxl> that seems like an SRU to me Eickmeyer
<Eickmeyer> wxl: I agree, but should I attach the debdiff if it's basically a debian import?
<wxl> Eickmeyer: i'm not the SRU expert but that's my general feeling
<Eickmeyer> wxl: Understood. I'm preparing an SRU in a related bug report with links to the Ardour bug reports in question given to me by the Ardour team.
<wxl> Eickmeyer: the one thing i *THINK* i'm right about is that sync requests ONLY apply to development releases, while SRUs ONLY apply to stable releases. that said, if you wanted a sync request on a stable release, you'd do an SRU.
<Eickmeyer> wxl: That's what I figured.
<wxl> Eickmeyer: worst case scenario you might have to edit the bug report a bit if i'm a little bit off, but i think you're on the right track
<mwhudson> Eickmeyer: if you want to fix the bug by uploading an entirely new version, i don't think there's much to be gained by attaching a debdiff
<mwhudson> Eickmeyer: in your bug report you should justify why you are doing that rather than just fixing the bugs though
<Eickmeyer> mwhudson: Agreed. Ardour is a major application with audio production in Ubuntu Studio with a large user base, so I want to make sure the bridge to that community is a good one.
<wxl> but this is a new version of csladspa not ardour right? and it's know to work with that older version of ardour?
#ubuntu-release 2018-12-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dask-sphinx-theme [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcl [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.9.1+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.9.1+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.9.1+dfsg1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted puppet-module-heini-wait-for [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted puppet-module-voxpupuli-ssh-keygen [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.9.1+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcl [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.9.1+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted puppet-module-octavia [amd64] (disco-proposed) [13.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcl [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.9.1+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lm-sensors [s390x] (disco-proposed/main) [1:3.5.0-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcl [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.9.1+dfsg1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lm-sensors [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1:3.5.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lm-sensors [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1:3.5.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lm-sensors [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1:3.5.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lm-sensors [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1:3.5.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lm-sensors [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1:3.5.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lm-sensors [i386] (disco-proposed) [1:3.5.0-3]
<Eickmeyer> wxl: There is no newer version of Ardour, and the newer version of csladspa works with it (case-in-point: 18.10)
<wxl> but old ardour + new csladspa is untested..
<Eickmeyer> wxl: No, it's tested. Anyone who has used 18.10 is using Ardour 5.12 (in 18.04) and csladspa 6.11 (in 18.10).
<Eickmeyer> I've tested it a LOT without even knowing it.
<Eickmeyer> Basically, there's no version difference in Ardour between 18.04 and 18.10. There _is_ a difference between csladspa in 18.04 and 18.10.
<Eickmeyer> Bug 1754944 is now in the sponsor queue, but I didn't attach a debdiff since I couldn't find one, but I attached the entire source.
<ubot5> bug 1754944 in csound (Ubuntu) "Crash in csladspa when starting ardour" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754944
<cjwatson> Cherry-picking the fix would be a lot better, especially since the packaging has been changed around in >=18.10.
<cjwatson> (csladspa is a separate source package in cosmic and above, while it wasn't previously; that sort of thing is best avoided in SRUs)
<cjwatson> The upstream bug says it was part of https://github.com/csound/csound/commit/7bad3e3801e219860d91b1845f42c87812fc1d89
<cjwatson> Have you tried cherry-picking just that patch (or maybe part of it, I don't know) into bionic's csound and seeing if that fixes the problem in ardour?
<cjwatson> Because that would be a *lot* easier to SRU than a whole new upstream version.
<cjwatson> In fact it looks like it's just the change to csladspa.cpp, which is literally a one-line change.
<cjwatson> Please try that first.
<cjwatson> i.e. https://github.com/csound/csound/commit/7bad3e3801e219860d91b1845f42c87812fc1d89#diff-8839482122d7aa14591d57f3e35f47cc
<Eickmeyer> cjwatson: I couldn't find any way to cherry pick it. It's directly synced without changes from Debian.
<cjwatson> OK, if you don't know how that's fine, but any Ubuntu developer will be able to
<cjwatson> It'll need an ardour person to test it though.
<Eickmeyer> Well, it's tested quite extensively in 18.10 as I told wxl above.
<cjwatson> Trust me, this will be easier.
<Eickmeyer> Just the version of csladspa in 18.10 needs to get into 18.04.
<Eickmeyer> cjwatson: I can test it.
<cjwatson> That will be much harder.
<cjwatson> We *always* prefer minimal change in stable releases where at all possible.
<Eickmeyer> I understand. I'm the current Ubuntu Studio council chair, and I use Ardour all the time.
<cjwatson> OK, all the more reason to learn what is good practice to do in SRUs :)
 * cjwatson prepares a source package for testing
<Eickmeyer> cjwatson: Exactly. Trying to learn here. I'm only recently an Ubuntu member.
 * Eickmeyer spins-up an 18.04 vm
<cjwatson> Uh, wait, the referenced upstream patch is already in 18.04
<cjwatson> And the bug you quoted is talking about 17.10?
<cjwatson> Do you have a traceback from 18.04?
<cjwatson> (It should be similarly trivial as the diff from csladspa.cpp in csound/bionic to csladspa.cpp in csladspa/cosmic is very small)
<cjwatson> Eickmeyer: So you should really either find or file a new bug against Ubuntu csound.  Bug 1754944 was against 17.10 (which is EOL) and the commit linked from the upstream bug is already in 18.04.  I'm pretty certain that the bug you're talking about in 18.04 is in fact a distinct bug even though it has similar symptoms, so we should track it separately.
<ubot5> bug 1754944 in csound (Ubuntu) "Crash in csladspa when starting ardour" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754944
<Eickmeyer> cjwatson: I'll talk to the Ardour folk.
<Eickmeyer> cjwatson: If you'd like, I'll invalidate that then.
<cjwatson> Well, Fix Released really.
<cjwatson> Since it is.
<cjwatson> This isn't me saying "this isn't a bug, go away", obviously, just that it should be tracked as a separate item.
<Eickmeyer> cjwatson: Gotcha.
 * Eickmeyer is learning. Always learning.
<cjwatson> Not really your fault since nobody looking into this on the Ardour discourse instance seems to have concerned themselves with actually checking whether the csound commit they were linking to was in 18.04 :-/
<cjwatson> It's probably https://github.com/csound/csladspa/commit/ecc7f131c5530ad517254dd5b24ba9b2742f69ab
<cjwatson> (That's a guess, but it's the only commit that looks remotely plausible ...)
<Eickmeyer> cjwatson: Yeah, I let them know that already. Part of the problem might be that Ubuntu Studio 18.04 isn't 18.04.1 (since it's technically not LTS that cycle as I was doing CPR on the flavor at the time), so people might not be updating before trying stuff.
<cjwatson> Not relevant in this case, since csound hasn't been updated in bionic since release.
<cjwatson> See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/csound
<Eickmeyer> Ah, I see.
<Eickmeyer> cjwatson: So, am I to understand that the bug was fixed in 18.04 before release, but the problems the Ardour folk are getting are from <=17.10? And it's most likely people not upgrading what are now unsupported versions?
<cjwatson> I think it's more likely that there are two different bugs.
<Eickmeyer> cjwatson: Then this one in particular I find concerning. I, personally, have not had an issue with Ardour which is why this is getting more puzzling as I dig deeper: https://discourse.ardour.org/t/process-error-ardour-wont-launch/99829/7
<cjwatson> That's just a misdiagnosis by somebody who didn't bother to check.
<cjwatson> They assumed that the 18.04 bug was the same as one that they'd already looked into from 17.10.
<cjwatson> The csound patch that they're referring to absolutely is in 18.04.
<Eickmeyer> cjwatson: Okay, thanks for the help.
<cjwatson> Try https://launchpad.net/~cjwatson/+archive/ubuntu/csladspa once the csound package there has finished building and publishing.
<Eickmeyer> cjwatson: Okay, will do.
<cjwatson> (which you can track on https://launchpad.net/~cjwatson/+archive/ubuntu/csladspa/+packages - wait for the status there to be a green tick)
<Eickmeyer> cjwatson: Yep, familiar with that when building from source using Launchpad.
<cjwatson> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/402191275/csound_1%3A6.10.0~dfsg-1_1%3A6.10.0~dfsg-1ppa1.diff.gz isn't quite up to SRU standards since it needs a bug reference, but once you have that it should be straightforward to add, assuming this works.
<cjwatson> You're definitely going to need somebody who can verify the fix though.
<cjwatson> (It sounds like it's just a matter of running ardour with csladspa installed?)
<Eickmeyer> cjwatson: Okay. I've got a guy who can verify.
<Eickmeyer> cjwatson: I just tested running from the Live CD and didn't encounter the error.
<Eickmeyer> (the live CD hasn't been updated since April)
<cjwatson> OK, maybe there are slightly more conditions than just having it installed
<Eickmeyer> cjwatson: Agreed.
<Eickmeyer> I just informed one of the Ardour dev leads that I didn't encounter the error.
<cjwatson> (I know absolutely nothing about this stuff beyond just general ability to track down patches for stuff)
<Eickmeyer> I, for the record, never encountered the error on bare metal.
<cjwatson> Eickmeyer: That's all published now, so your tester should be able to do "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cjwatson/ubuntu/csladspa && sudo apt full-upgrade" or similar to see if it works.
<cjwatson> Eickmeyer: I've found some representative bugs against ardour.  Just going over them to check for private data before making them public.
<cjwatson> Eickmeyer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/csound/+bug/1759665
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1759665 in csound (Ubuntu Bionic) "ardour-5.12.0 assert failure: double free or corruption (out)" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> Eickmeyer: If you could redo the SRU information for that bug including a hopefully more accurate test case, that would be great
<cjwatson> Eickmeyer: (do so by editing it into the start of the bug description, not by posting it in a comment)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gjs (bionic-proposed/main) [1.52.1-1ubuntu1 => 1.52.5-0ubuntu18.04.1] (desktop-extra, mozilla, ubuntu-desktop)
<Eickmeyer> cjwatson: Okay, sounds good. Had to take off fairly suddenly.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxc (xenial-backports/main) [3.0.2-0ubuntu4~16.04.1 => 3.0.3-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxcfs (xenial-backports/main) [3.0.2-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 3.0.3-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (xenial-backports/main) [3.0.2-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 3.0.3-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxc [source] (xenial-backports) [3.0.3-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxd [source] (xenial-backports) [3.0.3-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxcfs [source] (xenial-backports) [3.0.3-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coin3 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0.0~CMake~6f54f1602475+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coin3 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0.0~CMake~6f54f1602475+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: healpix-cxx [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.50.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: healpix-cxx [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.50.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: healpix-cxx [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.50.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coin3 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0.0~CMake~6f54f1602475+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coin3 [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0.0~CMake~6f54f1602475+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: healpix-cxx [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.50.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coin3 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0.0~CMake~6f54f1602475+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coin3 [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0.0~CMake~6f54f1602475+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: healpix-cxx [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.50.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: healpix-cxx [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.50.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.10.2+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.10.2+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.10.2+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.10.2+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rocksdb [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.17.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rocksdb [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.17.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rocksdb [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.17.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.10.2+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rocksdb [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.17.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.10.2+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
<ginggs> would someone please RM python-h5netcdf/0.5.0-1 from disco release? it FTBFS and  blocks hdf5 LP: #1809094
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1809094 in python-h5netcdf (Ubuntu) "python-h5netcdf: kick out from release pocket in proposed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1809094
<LocutusOfBorg> ginggs, I think release team should handle transitions... I do rebuilds in two days, and then wait two weeks for a few removals :/
<LocutusOfBorg> or maybe release team should gain some more power, since the work is just *too much*
<ginggs> LocutusOfBorg: or we just need more archive admins
<ginggs> infinity: ^
<LocutusOfBorg> yes, indeed
<LocutusOfBorg> I think you really need some more power, because ~20 people asking you stuff all the day requires a lot of effort
<LocutusOfBorg> btw hdf5 makes also some leaf packages fail to build, they are already RC in debian, so I think we can kick them out from release too...
<LocutusOfBorg> and pcl sucks as always, 3 rebuilds on ppc64el to have one good (yes, we should reduce parallelism there too)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rocksdb [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.17.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coin3 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4.0.0~CMake~6f54f1602475+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coin3 [armhf] (disco-proposed) [4.0.0~CMake~6f54f1602475+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coin3 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [4.0.0~CMake~6f54f1602475+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted healpix-cxx [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.50.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted healpix-cxx [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.50.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted healpix-cxx [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.50.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.10.2+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.10.2+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.10.2+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coin3 [arm64] (disco-proposed) [4.0.0~CMake~6f54f1602475+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coin3 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [4.0.0~CMake~6f54f1602475+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted healpix-cxx [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.50.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.10.2+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.10.2+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coin3 [i386] (disco-proposed) [4.0.0~CMake~6f54f1602475+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted healpix-cxx [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.50.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted healpix-cxx [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.50.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.10.2+dfsg1-2]
<oSoMoN> SRU team: can someone please accept network-manager 1.10.14-0ubuntu1 in bionic-proposed? The intention is to allow for an extended period of testing in -proposed over the holidays
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soqt [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.0~ea5cd76+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soqt [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.0~ea5cd76+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soqt [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.0~ea5cd76+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soqt [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.0~ea5cd76+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soqt [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.0~ea5cd76+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soqt [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.0~ea5cd76+ds1-1] (no packageset)
<oSoMoN> bdmurray, regarding my earlier request to the SRU team, is there a chance network-manager 1.10.14-0ubuntu1 could be accepted in bionic-proposed?
<oSoMoN> it'd be great to have it built in -proposed to allow some in-depth testing during the holidays
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rocksdb [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.17.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rocksdb [i386] (disco-proposed) [5.17.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rocksdb [s390x] (disco-proposed) [5.17.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soqt [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.6.0~ea5cd76+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soqt [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.6.0~ea5cd76+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soqt [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.6.0~ea5cd76+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rocksdb [arm64] (disco-proposed) [5.17.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soqt [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.6.0~ea5cd76+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soqt [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.6.0~ea5cd76+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rocksdb [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [5.17.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soqt [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.6.0~ea5cd76+ds1-1]
<Odd_Bloke> We're seeing "Failure while configuring required packages." during cloud image builds, "possibly the package dash is at fault"; is this a known issue?
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: fixed in Debian
<cjwatson> Oh, I think also fixed in disco
<Odd_Bloke> OK, sweet.
<cjwatson> https://bugs.debian.org/916900
<ubot5> Debian bug 916900 in dash "Fails to install: installed dash package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1" [Serious,Fixed]
<cjwatson> I assume xnox will sync once the LP import has picked up the new version
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.542 => 2.542.1] (desktop-core)
<vorlon> hmm so did someone force ghc through? because it seems to have migrated and there seem to be an awful lot of non-NBS uninstallables now
<vorlon> no hints in the bzr history so hmm, how did that get through
<cjwatson> vorlon: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output/disco/2018-12-20/08:18:37.txt.gz seems to have started out with a massive uninstallable count for some reason that is opaque to me
<cjwatson> if that helps any
<vorlon> ah
<vorlon> cjwatson: that'll have been my fault for removing haskell-mtl which is now provided by ghc 8.4... which was still in -proposed
<vorlon> so ok
<cjwatson> I was going to say that it was probably an incautious removal, yes :)
<vorlon> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aegisub [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.2+dfsg-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aegisub [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.2+dfsg-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc4py [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.10.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc4py [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.10.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc4py [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.10.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc4py [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.10.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.10.1+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:18.10.11.2 => 1:18.10.11.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.10.1+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aegisub [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.2+dfsg-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.10.1+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.10.1+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aegisub [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.2+dfsg-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc4py [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.10.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aegisub [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.2+dfsg-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc4py [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.10.0-2] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2018-12-21
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pivy [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pivy [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.10.1+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pivy [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.4-1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> infinity, vorlon: Happy Holidays. https://lubuntu.me/sunsetting-i386/ - I'll do MPs in a bit unless one of you are keen to do it right now.
<tsimonq2> GPG-signed email should show up on ubuntu-release nowish.
<tsimonq2> Er, except, it awaits moderator approval. Cool.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc4py [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.10.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc4py [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.10.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc4py [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.10.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc4py [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.10.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc4py [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.10.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc4py [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.10.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aegisub [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.2.2+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aegisub [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.2.2+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aegisub [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.2.2+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aegisub [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.2.2+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aegisub [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.2.2+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.10.1+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pivy [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pivy [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pivy [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pivy [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.6.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pivy [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.6.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pivy [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.6.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.10.1+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.10.1+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.10.1+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pivy [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.6.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pivy [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.6.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.10.1+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pivy [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.6.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.10.1+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.10.1+dfsg1-2]
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: per my wontfix'ing of tasks, haskell-classy-prelude-yesod and haskell-esqueleto both still need "proper" fixing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rainloop [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [1.11.1-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, ack, in the meanwhile it migrated, so I will care in some hours
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc4py [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.10.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc4py [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.10.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc4py [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.10.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc4py [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.10.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc4py [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.10.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc4py [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.10.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc4py [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.10.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc4py [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.10.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc4py [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.10.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc4py [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.10.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc4py [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.10.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc4py [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.10.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted network-manager [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.10.14-0ubuntu1]
<cjwatson> Eickmeyer: Did you get any test results back for that csound package I prepared?
<tomreyn> cp from #ubuntu+1: there seems to be no release announcement for 19.04, yet. traditionally, those got published on markshuttleworth.com, roughly 5 months before release
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:18.10.11.2 => 1:18.10.11.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:18.10.11.3]
<wxl> tomreyn: yep, and that's kind of changed. release team would not normally announce the codename/open development until we had it from mark. it's not working that way anymore, i guess.
<infinity> wxl: We still don't announce it until we get it from Mark, we just don't get it from his blog. :P
<wxl> that's what i meant
<infinity> (Mark blogging or not isn't exactly part of the process, ask Mark directly if you're concerned about his blogging schedule, the release team has nothing to do with Mark's blog)
<tomreyn> ok. i'm not concerned about him blogging or not, just assume it may be an undesirable situation that omgubuntu and many other sites announced it weeks or months ago while no 'official communication channel' of canonical has.
<tomreyn> i don't personally care, just ran into this when updating factoids on ubottu
<wxl> well to be fair they probably got it from launchpad
<wxl> also, if i may, omgubuntu should not be considered a reliable source of information, ever.
<tomreyn> i didn't say it should. but your and my opinion on this,a nd where they got the info from, do not matter in regards to general visibility / public perception.
<tomreyn> ^ if i may ;-) not meaning to be insulting there.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gce-compute-image-packages (bionic-proposed/universe) [20180905+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~18.04.0 => 20181206+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~18.04.0] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gce-compute-image-packages (cosmic-proposed/main) [20180905+dfsg1-0ubuntu1 => 20181206+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~18.10.0] (ubuntu-cloud)
<wxl> absolutely true. if i remember correctly, we had a similar issue with cosmic, as there was a project in launchpad before the announcement came.
<cjwatson> The existence of the series in Launchpad is an official communication channel of Canonical, just a somewhat geeky one. :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhostfile-manager-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.09-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-sshoot [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [1.4.1-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2018-12-22
<roaksoax> win 9
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-env-logger [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cargo-metadata [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-env-logger [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libudev-sys [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-derive-new [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libmount [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cargo-metadata [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustc-std-workspace-core [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustc-std-workspace-core [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-env-logger [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustdoc-stripper [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustc-std-workspace-core [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-derive-new [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libmount [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libudev-sys [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustdoc-stripper [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-timerfd [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libmount [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustc-std-workspace-core [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libudev-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustdoc-stripper [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-env-logger [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libudev-sys [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libmount [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustdoc-stripper [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minimap2 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.14+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-derive-new [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-timerfd [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-derive-new [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-timerfd [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-timerfd [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cargo-metadata [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-env-logger [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-env-logger [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minimap2 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.14+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-derive-new [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libmount [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-derive-new [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libmount [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libudev-sys [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustc-std-workspace-core [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libudev-sys [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustc-std-workspace-core [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustdoc-stripper [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustdoc-stripper [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-timerfd [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-timerfd [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libhostfile-manager-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.09-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-sshoot [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rainloop [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.11.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-derive-new [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-derive-new [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.5.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-derive-new [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.5.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-env-logger [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-env-logger [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-env-logger [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libmount [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libmount [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libmount [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-derive-new [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-derive-new [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.5.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-env-logger [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libmount [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libmount [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libudev-sys [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libudev-sys [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libudev-sys [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustc-std-workspace-core [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustc-std-workspace-core [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-derive-new [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.5.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-env-logger [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libudev-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libudev-sys [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustc-std-workspace-core [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustc-std-workspace-core [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustdoc-stripper [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustdoc-stripper [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-env-logger [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libudev-sys [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustc-std-workspace-core [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustdoc-stripper [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libmount [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustdoc-stripper [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustc-std-workspace-core [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustdoc-stripper [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-timerfd [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-timerfd [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-timerfd [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustdoc-stripper [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-timerfd [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-timerfd [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-timerfd [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
<Eickmeyer> cjwatson: I did not, I've had to take it easy. Got some weird inner ear thing going on, I'll get to it when I can. :(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-horse [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0+git20161117.0.4dc81d4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pymilter [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-horse [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0+git20161117.0.4dc81d4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-horse [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0+git20161117.0.4dc81d4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pantomime [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.0+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pantomime [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.0+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pymilter [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mir-core [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pymilter [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pantomime [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.0+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-horse [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0+git20161117.0.4dc81d4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pantomime [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.0+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mir-core [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pymilter [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pymilter [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-horse [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0+git20161117.0.4dc81d4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pymilter [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-horse [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0+git20161117.0.4dc81d4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mir-core [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mir-core [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pantomime [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.0+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pantomime [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.0+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
<cjwatson> Eickmeyer: fair enough, get well soon
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-horse [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0+git20161117.0.4dc81d4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-horse [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0+git20161117.0.4dc81d4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-horse [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0+git20161117.0.4dc81d4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-horse [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0+git20161117.0.4dc81d4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-horse [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0+git20161117.0.4dc81d4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-horse [i386] (disco-proposed) [0+git20161117.0.4dc81d4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pantomime [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.3.0+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pantomime [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.3.0+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pantomime [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.3.0+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pymilter [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pymilter [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pymilter [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pantomime [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.3.0+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pantomime [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.3.0+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pymilter [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pantomime [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.3.0+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pymilter [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pymilter [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ansible [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7.5+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dh-perl6 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gimli [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.16.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-newtype-derive [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-clang-sys [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.26.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-intervaltree [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-clang-sys [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.26.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-newtype-derive [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-plain [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gimli [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.16.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-python27-sys [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-parity-wasm [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.35.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-clang-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.26.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gdk-pixbuf [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-intervaltree [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-packed-simd [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-plain [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-which [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-which [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-zoneinfo-compiled [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-clang-sys [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.26.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-newtype-derive [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-scroll-derive [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-zoneinfo-compiled [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gdk-pixbuf [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-which [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-parity-wasm [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.35.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gdk-pixbuf [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-intervaltree [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-newtype-derive [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-parity-wasm [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.35.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-plain [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-python27-sys [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-scroll-derive [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gimli [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.16.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-parity-wasm [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.35.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-python27-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-zoneinfo-compiled [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-intervaltree [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-python27-sys [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-plain [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gimli [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.16.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-packed-simd [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-scroll-derive [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-packed-simd [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-which [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-scroll-derive [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-zoneinfo-compiled [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gdk-pixbuf [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-clang-sys [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.26.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-clang-sys [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.26.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gimli [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.16.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-intervaltree [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-packed-simd [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gimli [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.16.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-intervaltree [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-newtype-derive [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-newtype-derive [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-parity-wasm [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.35.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-plain [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-parity-wasm [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.35.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-plain [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-python27-sys [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-scroll-derive [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-which [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-python27-sys [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-which [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-scroll-derive [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-packed-simd [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-zoneinfo-compiled [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-packed-simd [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-zoneinfo-compiled [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.7-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2018-12-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gem [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:0.94~pre1-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gem [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:0.94~pre1-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gem [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:0.94~pre1-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gem [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:0.94~pre1-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gem [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:0.94~pre1-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gem [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:0.94~pre1-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: martian [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: devhelp [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.30.1-1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: devhelp [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.30.1-1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: devhelp [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.30.1-1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot-resolver [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: devhelp [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.30.1-1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: devhelp [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.30.1-1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kronosnet [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pychm [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot-resolver [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kronosnet [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: devhelp [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.30.1-1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kronosnet [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pychm [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-schema-salad [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.20181129082112-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pychm [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: timbl [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.4.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot-resolver [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kronosnet [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot-resolver [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pychm [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gtk-sys [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-nitrokey-sys [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: timbl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.4.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot-resolver [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-markup5ever [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-discordrb-webhooks [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: timbl [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.4.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kronosnet [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-mixlib-install [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.11.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-raabro [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gtk-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-markup5ever [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-nitrokey-sys [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tl-parser [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.0+git20180215.f49077de-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nageru [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-snorlax [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-nitrokey-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-nakayoshi-fork [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: timbl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.4.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gtk-sys [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kronosnet [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-nitrokey-sys [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kronosnet [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nageru [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-nakayoshi-fork [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gtk-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-markup5ever [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.7.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-nitrokey-sys [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tl-parser [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0.0+git20180215.f49077de-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pychm [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kronosnet [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-snorlax [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-nitrokey-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pychm [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-mixlib-install [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.11.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted timbl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [6.4.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gtk-sys [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gtk-sys [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted devhelp [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.30.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot-resolver [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kronosnet [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pychm [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.8.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pychm [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.8.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-schema-salad [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.0.20181129082112-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-raabro [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-markup5ever [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.7.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-nitrokey-sys [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted timbl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [6.4.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot-resolver [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kronosnet [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pychm [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.8.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gtk-sys [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted timbl [i386] (disco-proposed) [6.4.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gdk-pixbuf [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-markup5ever [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-python27-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot-resolver [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-discordrb-webhooks [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted timbl [s390x] (disco-proposed) [6.4.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-plain [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pychm [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.8.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-intervaltree [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-nitrokey-sys [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-scroll-derive [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted devhelp [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.30.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted devhelp [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.30.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted devhelp [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.30.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gem [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1:0.94~pre1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gem [i386] (disco-proposed) [1:0.94~pre1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gem [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1:0.94~pre1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot-resolver [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kronosnet [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-packed-simd [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gdk-pixbuf [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted devhelp [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.30.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gem [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1:0.94~pre1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gem [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1:0.94~pre1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kronosnet [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-zoneinfo-compiled [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.4.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-packed-simd [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-scroll-derive [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted devhelp [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.30.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot-resolver [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-intervaltree [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gem [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1:0.94~pre1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-parity-wasm [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.35.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-packed-simd [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-scroll-derive [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.9.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-which [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mir-core [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-which [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-zoneinfo-compiled [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-python27-sys [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-scroll-derive [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cargo-metadata [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-python27-sys [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minimap2 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.14+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ansible [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.7.5+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-clang-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.26.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-clang-sys [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.26.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-clang-sys [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.26.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gimli [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.16.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gimli [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.16.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gimli [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.16.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-intervaltree [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-intervaltree [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-intervaltree [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dh-perl6 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-clang-sys [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.26.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gimli [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.16.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gimli [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.16.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-intervaltree [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-newtype-derive [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-parity-wasm [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.35.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-plain [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: eglexternalplatform (disco-proposed/primary) [1.0+git20181101-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-clang-sys [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.26.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gimli [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.16.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-intervaltree [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-plain [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cargo-metadata [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-clang-sys [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.26.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-parity-wasm [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.35.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-intervaltree [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: egl-wayland (disco-proposed/primary) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-newtype-derive [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-newtype-derive [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-newtype-derive [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-packed-simd [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-packed-simd [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-parity-wasm [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.35.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-parity-wasm [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.35.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-newtype-derive [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-packed-simd [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-parity-wasm [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.35.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: binaryen [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [61-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-newtype-derive [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-parity-wasm [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.35.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-packed-simd [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: msxpertsuite [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted binaryen [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [61-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-markup5ever [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gtk-sys [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: binaryen [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [61-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: msxpertsuite [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: msxpertsuite [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: binaryen [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [61-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted minimap2 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.14+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mir-core [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mir-core [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.0.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted msxpertsuite [s390x] (disco-proposed) [5.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pychm [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.8.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted minimap2 [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.14+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mir-core [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.0.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mir-core [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.0.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pychm [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.8.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cargo-metadata [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.6.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cargo-metadata [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.6.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gdk-pixbuf [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gdk-pixbuf [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-plain [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-plain [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-python27-sys [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-python27-sys [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-scroll-derive [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.9.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-scroll-derive [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.9.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cargo-metadata [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.6.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gdk-pixbuf [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-plain [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-python27-sys [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-scroll-derive [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.9.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-which [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gdk-pixbuf [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-python27-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-which [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-plain [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-which [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-scroll-derive [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-which [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-zoneinfo-compiled [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.4.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-zoneinfo-compiled [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.4.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-zoneinfo-compiled [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-zoneinfo-compiled [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.4.7-1]
#ubuntu-release 2019-12-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: scalapack [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fluidsynth [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fluidsynth [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fluidsynth [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pathspider [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.0.1-2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pathspider [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.0.1-2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted scalapack [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fluidsynth [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fluidsynth [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted scalapack [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fluidsynth [i386] (focal-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted scalapack [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pathspider [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.0.1-2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pathspider [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.0.1-2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted scalapack [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pathspider [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.0.1-2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted scalapack [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fwupd [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fwupd [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fwupd [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fwupd [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fwupd-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.2~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fwupd-signed [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.2~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fwupd-signed [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.2~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fwupd-signed [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.2~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fwupd-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fwupd-signed [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.2~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fwupd-signed [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fwupd-signed [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.2~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mumps [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mumps [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mumps [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mumps [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mumps [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mumps [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [5.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mumps [arm64] (focal-proposed) [5.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mumps [s390x] (focal-proposed) [5.2.1-2]
<RikMills> morning.
<RikMills> if anyone is around to take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~rikmills/britney/i386-kf5-badtest/+merge/376824
<RikMills> that would be great
<seb128> hey there, can someone skip the virtualbox results to let libvncserver migrate? the virtualbox issue is something kernelish, it's not a libvncserver created problem
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gzip (eoan-proposed/main) [1.10-0ubuntu3 => 1.10-0ubuntu3.1] (core)
<rbalint> vorlon, infinity the d/rules change was accidental, it was needed in focal to fix ftbfs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gzip [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.10-0ubuntu3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sphinx-copybutton [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gzip [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.10-0ubuntu3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted plymouth [source] (eoan-proposed) [0.9.4git20190712-0ubuntu4.1]
<Laney> vorlon: Don't think so, the last change in there is your and prior to that is from dd_street but we already had that.
<Laney> Worth directly investigating I'd say
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libreoffice (eoan-proposed/main) [1:6.3.3-0ubuntu0.19.10.1 => 1:6.3.4-0ubuntu0.19.10.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted horizon [source] (disco-proposed) [3:15.1.1-0ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zfs-linux [source] (disco-proposed) [0.7.12-1ubuntu5.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zfs-linux [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.5-1ubuntu16.7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ibm-java80 [source] (xenial-proposed) [8.0.6.0-0ubuntu1]
<blackboxsw> morning/afternoon folks. infinity or sil2100 if someone has a chance today. We have the cloud-init SRU verification complete for X , B D and E (19.3.41) per bug #1854872 that needs final review.
<ubot5> bug 1854872 in cloud-init (Ubuntu Eoan) "sru cloud-init (19.2.36 to 19.3.41) Xenial, Bionic, Disco, Eoan" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1854872
<marcustomlinson> sil2100: hey! sorry to bug you, if you have time today could you please have a look at my libreoffice sru in eoan?
<marcustomlinson> sil2100: it's been built in a ppa, autopkgtests for all arches pass, and manual testing pass too
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> blackboxsw, marcustomlinson: ok o/
<marcustomlinson> sil2100: thank you!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flowblade [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: htslib [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.10-2] (no packageset)
<sil2100> blackboxsw: ok, looking good, releasing o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: htslib [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.10-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: htslib [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.10-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: htslib [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.10-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.04-1ubuntu16]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.04-1ubuntu16]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flowblade [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted htslib [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.10-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted htslib [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.10-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted htslib [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.10-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sphinx-copybutton [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted htslib [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.10-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: glib2.0 (eoan-proposed/main) [2.62.2-2~ubuntu19.10.1 => 2.62.3-2~ubuntu19.10.1] (core)
<sil2100> marcustomlinson: at first I was a bit worried about the new noto-extra dep as it's in universe, but then I noticed it's actually a new recommends, phew
<marcustomlinson> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libreoffice [source] (eoan-proposed) [1:6.3.4-0ubuntu0.19.10.1]
<marcustomlinson> thanks sil2100!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added gcc-10-cross to i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added gcc-10-cross-ports to i386-whitelist in focal
<cyphermox> vorlon: can you let util-linux through focal-proposed, as mentioned on Friday, ocfs-tools s390x has a RM bug (from tinoco) and openjdk-* has always failed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: poppler (eoan-proposed/main) [0.80.0-0ubuntu1 => 0.80.0-0ubuntu1.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<vorlon> cyphermox: I had responded to this on Friday; the openjdk-13 failure was an actual regression that mattered (failed vs neutral) and that has now been resolved
<vorlon> cyphermox: openjdk-14 looks like a progression in -proposed, so yes I'll hint around that
<cyphermox> I never saw your response, sorry
<blackboxsw> sil2100: Thanks a ton! I see rmadison agrees that cloud-init is released
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed libdevel-globaldestruction-perl from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added xmlstarlet to i386-whitelist in focal
<mwhudson> vorlon: bump livecd-rootfs/i386 hint in focal?
<mwhudson> vorlon: or is there some change we should be making so this test stops failing?
<vorlon> mwhudson: per the comment in the hint file, the test ought to be changed to test building of the image actually supported on i386 (launchpad-buildd)
<mwhudson> vorlon: can i run the i386 autopkgtest locally? do i need to get autopkgtest from focal or something?
<vorlon> mwhudson: lp:~ubuntu-release/autopkgtest/+git/development has the code to support -a i386
<mwhudson> vorlon: ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: st-console [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: st-console [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: st-console [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: st-console [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: st-console [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-3] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-12-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added xcftools to i386-whitelist in focal
<mwhudson> vorlon: wanna release livecd-rootfs/trusty? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/livecd-rootfs/+bug/1855354
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1855354 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu Bionic) "lb chroot_archives eats apt preferences files" [Undecided,New]
<vorlon> mwhudson: done
<mwhudson> vorlon: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed flashplugin-nonfree from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed pangox-compat from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed ubuntu-release-upgrader from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed update-manager from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed update-notifier from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added python-functools32 to i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added librevenge to i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: net-snmp [s390x] (focal-proposed/main) [5.8+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: net-snmp [i386] (focal-proposed/main) [5.8+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: net-snmp [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.8+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: net-snmp [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/main) [5.8+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: net-snmp [armhf] (focal-proposed/main) [5.8+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: net-snmp [arm64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.8+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted st-console [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted st-console [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.1.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted st-console [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.1.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted st-console [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted st-console [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.1.4-3]
<RikMills> still not git repo for casper I can make a merge for?
<RAOF> I've had a late meeting tonight. I may not make the SRU meeting tomorrow morning.
<Laney> RikMills: I guess you can use git-ubuntu in the meanwhile
<PaulW2U> BA
<rbalint> RAOF, bdmurray, could you please release base-files, ubuntu-release-upgrader and update-notifier to eoan?
<cpaelzer> For binary movements to universe - I see them on https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches-proposed.html - do we need any bug/ping for this to happen?
<cpaelzer> Or just asking AAs here?
<cpaelzer> currently we have nmap (intentionally) and by that also no deps on liblinear and lua-lpeg
<cpaelzer> All those could go to universe
<seb128> cpaelzer, wait for an AA to have a look/do it, or ping if you feel like something need to get acted on now rather than waiting on the next AA shift
<cpaelzer> IIRC we only needed a ping (which just happened or when AAs parse that output), but if there is nowadays more to it let me know
<cpaelzer> seb128: ok so no new process step added then, thanks
<cpaelzer> I can wait until someone gets to it
<seb128> indeed not, yw!
<cpaelzer> only wanted to be sure there isn't anything else needed
<seb128> cpaelzer, I did the one you mentioned
<cpaelzer> thanks seb128
<seb128> cpaelzer, np!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem-osp1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1033.38] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem-osp1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1033.38]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-9.12] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [s390x] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-9.12] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-9.12] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [arm64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-9.12] (core, kernel)
<sil2100> tjaalton: hmm, so I see all bionic images failing, something related to fwupd and fwupdate - I see your fwupdate migration package landed in -proposed
<sil2100> Also, hm, weird, but I can't build debian-installer correctly in my PPA right now, looks like shim-signed is uninstallable?
<tjaalton> sil2100: there is an update needed for fwupd, according to the sru bug
<sil2100> tjaalton: uh, I see it in the rejected queue
<sil2100> tjaalton: I guess Steve rejected it, but why?
<sil2100> I think he's out-of-office now, do you have any context by any chance?
<tjaalton> sil2100: I think he uploaded a slightly modified one?
<tjaalton> the bug has more
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: pprepair (focal-proposed/primary) [0.0~20170614-dd91a21-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: prepair (focal-proposed/primary) [0.7.1-3build2]
<rbalint> sil2100, bdmurray could you please merge https://code.launchpad.net/~rbalint/britney/hints-ubuntu/+merge/376914 for systemd?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.12.2+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pam (eoan-proposed/main) [1.3.1-5ubuntu1.19.10.0 => 1.3.1-5ubuntu1.19.10.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.12.2+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.12.2+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
<tjaalton> sil2100: do you have a build log of the image build failure?
<sil2100> tjaalton: e.g. https://launchpadlibrarian.net/456039959/buildlog_ubuntu_bionic_amd64_ubuntu_BUILDING.txt.gz
<tjaalton> sil2100: thanks, I'll check the situation with fwupd/fwupdate and -signed
<tjaalton> sil2100: the part about libxmlb1 not being installable is what seems to break it?
<tjaalton> and it's installable here, so I'm not sure why it says so
<sil2100> Component mismatch maybe? Let's see
<sil2100> tjaalton: yeah, so it's in universe
<tjaalton> ha
<sil2100> tjaalton: someone who approved fwupd didn't check
<sil2100> I mean, I guess we could just promote it, since it's in main everywhere else
<tjaalton> right
<sil2100> cyphermox: we can, right? ^
<tjaalton> just do it :)
<tjaalton> it's backported from eoan, so a recent version too
<sil2100> Doing that o/
 * sil2100 wonders if this will also fix his d-i build problems
<sforshee> anyone around who can approve my linux-signed packages for focal?
<sil2100> sforshee: done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-9.12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-9.12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [arm64] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-9.12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [s390x] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-9.12]
<cyphermox> sil2100: fwupd probably belongs in main but I'm not sure about the MIR, I don't recall
<tjaalton> it was about libxmlb, which was a new pkg in bionic
<tjaalton> needed by fwupd
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.12.2+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.12.2+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
<rbalint> could someone from the release team please merge https://code.launchpad.net/~rbalint/britney/hints-ubuntu/+merge/376914 for systemd?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debian-installer (bionic-proposed/main) [20101020ubuntu543.11 => 20101020ubuntu543.12] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debian-installer [source] (bionic-proposed) [20101020ubuntu543.12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debian-installer (bionic-proposed/main) [20101020ubuntu543.12 => 20101020ubuntu543.13] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debian-installer [source] (bionic-proposed) [20101020ubuntu543.13]
#ubuntu-release 2019-12-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcgns [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcgns [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcgns [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcgns [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcgns [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcgns [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcgns [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcgns [arm64] (focal-proposed) [3.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcgns [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcgns [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc [arm64] (focal-proposed) [3.12.2+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.12.2+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.12.2+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.12.2+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.12.2+dfsg1-1]
 * RAOF assumes vorlon uploaded a no-change rebuild of prepair to focal NEW because he didn't notice he'd sync'd its removal a couple of hours before?
<vorlon> RAOF: because my scripts that trigger no-change rebuilds were acting on out-of-date Packages files :/
<RAOF> Oops :)
<vorlon> I recognized the package names as soon as I got mail about them ;P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected pprepair [source] (focal-proposed) [0.0~20170614-dd91a21-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected prepair [source] (focal-proposed) [0.7.1-3build2]
<RAOF> Why is there a prepair and a pprepair package?
<RAOF> Who thought that was sensible naming!
<RAOF> And that answers the question of whether I should hit the reject button :)
<vorlon> also annoying: packages that were uploaded to -proposed before i386 removal have their i386 binaries grow back when migrating to the release pocket because copy-package, that's going to make focal_uninst ugly for a while
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xorg-server-hwe-18.04 (bionic-proposed/main) [2:1.20.4-1ubuntu3~18.04.2 => 2:1.20.5+git20191008-0ubuntu1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
<rbalint> Laney, could you please merge https://code.launchpad.net/~rbalint/britney/hints-ubuntu/+merge/376914 for systemd?
<rbalint> could anyone from the release team please merge https://code.launchpad.net/~rbalint/britney/hints-ubuntu/+merge/376914 for systemd?
<Laney> rbalint: ok, but it would be good if the hints weren't needed :(
<rbalint> Laney, i'd love that and i'm about to fix at least armhf
<Laney> yay
<tjaalton> hmm, no sil2100..
<apw> vorlon, perhaps we can write sonething to sync the removals down to -release
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pulseaudio (eoan-proposed/main) [1:13.0-1ubuntu1 => 1:13.0-1ubuntu1.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.12.1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.12.1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.12.1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.12.1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.12.1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted util-linux [source] (eoan-proposed) [2.34-0.1ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.12.1+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.12.1+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc [arm64] (focal-proposed) [3.12.1+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.12.1+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.12.1+dfsg1-1]
<tjaalton> is sil2100 out the rest of the week/year?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxcrypt [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:4.4.10-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-skbio [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.5.5-3] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-12-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [s390x] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-26.28] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-26.28] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-26.28] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [arm64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-26.28] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (eoan-proposed/main) [1.2.10-1ubuntu3 => 1.2.10-1ubuntu4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (bionic-proposed/main) [1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.1 => 1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.2] (desktop-core)
<doko> gcc-9 (9.2.1-21ubuntu1 to 9.2.1-22ubuntu1)
<doko> Maintainer: Ubuntu Core developers
<doko> 2 days old
<doko> gccbrig-9/i386 unsatisfiable Depends: hsail-tools
<doko> Not considered
<doko> vorlon: please could you restore this binary?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pbcopper [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nitime [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1] (no packageset)
<sil2100> tjaalton: hey o/ So it seems we still have livefs build failures due to the whole fwupdate/fwupd thing on bionic
<sil2100> tjaalton: example log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/456184835/buildlog_ubuntu_bionic_amd64_ubuntu_BUILDING.txt.gz
<tjaalton> sil2100: ah, dang
<tjaalton> sil2100: while I look into that, could you check xserver hwe sync from eoan for the point-release ;)
<tjaalton> sil2100: looks like the flafour metapackages depend on fwupdate-signed
<tjaalton> like ubuntu-desktop
<tjaalton> sorry, recommend
<tjaalton> but the new fwupdate conflicts with it, since it should install fwupd-signed instead
<tjaalton> so, need to modify fwupdate as the option 1 in comment #48 in bug 1820768
<ubot5> bug 1820768 in OEM Priority Project "[SRU] support new cab and new docking firmware upgrade in fwupd 1.2.10" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1820768
<tjaalton> add fwupdate-signed there as a transitional package
<sil2100> tjaalton: thanks! And looking at xserver in a moment ;)
<tjaalton> thanks :)
<tjaalton> ok I have fwupdate ready
<tjaalton> last checks and then upload..
<sil2100> Thanks! I need to jump out for a few minutes in a moment, but I'll be back shortly and take care of both
<tjaalton> uploaded
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (bionic-proposed/main) [12-7~ubuntu18.04.1 => 12-7~ubuntu18.04.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-26.28]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-26.28]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-26.28]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-26.28]
<sil2100> tjaalton: do you think the preinst changes are safe to include here for the fwupdate SRU? Since I see Mario mentioned he didn't yet push it to unstable?
<tjaalton> sil2100: we already clean up /var, this will clean up the EFI dir too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupdate [source] (bionic-proposed) [12-7~ubuntu18.04.2]
<tjaalton> sil2100: now monitor the new queue ;)
<Laney> tjaalton: you're fixing the iso build failures here?
<Laney> if so, good, I just decided to look at that too :-)
<tjaalton> Laney: yeah, fallout from the fwupd/fwupdate sru
<Laney> indeed
<sil2100> Laney: yeah, hopefully should be good now
<sil2100> tjaalton: yeah ;)
<sil2100> tjaalton: btw. huh, lots of deletions in the xserver SRU! But I guess it's all part of the backport
<sil2100> 166 files changed, 757 insertions(+), 364767 deletions(-)
<tjaalton> sil2100: that's automake cleanups
<sil2100> ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (xenial-proposed/main) [2.408.56 => 2.408.57] (desktop-core)
<tjaalton> Makefile.in
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (bionic-proposed/main) [2.525.35 => 2.525.36] (desktop-core)
<tjaalton> oh actually
<tjaalton> it's due to the snapshot tarball being built from git
<tjaalton> versus the upstream tarball of 1.20.4
<tjaalton> oh, and that it's a native package now.. sigh
<tjaalton> sil2100: you can reject if you want an orig.tar.gz instead of a native pkg, not that it changes the diff a bit
<tjaalton> or the build
<tjaalton> I'll sru 1.20.6 separately
<tjaalton> once it's actually in focal..
<sil2100> tjaalton: hm, could you re-upload then? Since that would then fit what's in eoan and previously been in bionic
<sil2100> The diff is fine since yeah
<tjaalton> yes
<tjaalton> sil2100: uploaded, rejected the old one
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected xorg-server-hwe-18.04 [source] (bionic-proposed) [2:1.20.5+git20191008-0ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xorg-server-hwe-18.04 (bionic-proposed/main) [2:1.20.4-1ubuntu3~18.04.2 => 2:1.20.5+git20191008-0ubuntu1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
<sil2100> tjaalton: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xorg-server-hwe-18.04 [source] (bionic-proposed) [2:1.20.5+git20191008-0ubuntu1~18.04.1]
<tjaalton> \o/
<rbalint> sil2100, could you please look at gzip in eoan?
<rbalint> sil2100, it is almost only a rebuild and lifting the aging requirement could fix eoan on wsl before the holidays
<rbalint> sil2100, the same rebuild took place in focal last week and we did not see any issue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mdp [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [3.5-1.1] (no packageset)
<sil2100> rbalint: ah, right, remember that one, let me take a quick look again
<sil2100> rbalint: hm, but that also requires releasing binutils, right?
<rbalint> sil2100, no, binutils can stay in proposed, since it is a build-time change only
<rbalint> sil2100, a theoretical security update would break gzip again, but it is unlikely to happen
<sil2100> rbalint: actually, was the binutils SRU built in a -security PPA?
<sil2100> Looks like it didn't
<sil2100> rbalint: so regardless of whether binutils is in -proposed or not, any security update of gzip would revert this fix
<rbalint> sil2100, ah, no, good point
<sil2100> rbalint: I think we need to get binutils re-built against -security only and re-uploaded
<rbalint> sil2100, yes, agreed, could you please drop it from proposed?
<rbalint> sil2100, binutils
<sil2100> Let's leave it there but mark on the bug that this needs a re-build
<sil2100> rbalint: that being said, I'm thinking of just releasing gzip as is in this case
<sil2100> Worst case we'll get the fix reverted, which we can follow up with another rebuild
<rbalint> sil2100, thanks for the gzip case
<rbalint> sil2100, i think it is better to drop binutils to avoid new packages built using it
<rbalint> sil2100, the sru doc says that binutils needs to be rebuilt in a reliable ppa with only -securty and release enabled
<rbalint> sil2100, what makes the ppa reliable, i.e. can i do it?
<sil2100> rbalint: yeah, guess Steve missed that
<rbalint> sil2100, maybe in bileto?
<sil2100> rbalint: many of us use Bileto, just be sure to switch the PPA to only use -security
<sil2100> I modified Bileto not to change the deps by itself
 * apw hates on bileto
<rbalint> apw why?
<apw> because it makes things which are hard to review; standard whine
<sil2100> So once you create a PPA and switch the deps, those should not be changed ever again
<sil2100> apw: yeah, in this case it would be hard to review anyway, since this particular case needs to be a bin-sync ;)
<rbalint> apw, i see this point
<rbalint> apw, maybe usd-importer could grow something to import all sources from a ppa
<apw> we "just" need copies to generate diffs too
<Laney> get Trevinho to follow up on https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-archive-tools/sru-review-bileto-support/+merge/364193 and merge it!
<sil2100> rbalint: once you have the binaries built, please sync them to Ubuntu and I can approve those
<tjaalton> sil2100: did the image build pass now?
<rbalint> sil2100, i'm building them in ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/3876 , thanks!
<sil2100> tjaalton: no, still failing, it looks like something still depends on the old fwupd and pulls in libfwup1 instead of libfwup2?
<sil2100> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/456378284/buildlog_ubuntu_bionic_amd64_ubuntu_BUILDING.txt.gz
<tjaalton> ahah
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-calculator (bionic-proposed/main) [1:3.28.2-1~ubuntu18.04.2 => 1:3.28.2-1~ubuntu18.04.3] (ubuntu-desktop)
<Trevinho> sil2100, hey, may I ask you a quick SRU review for gnome-calculator in bionic?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.525.36]
<Trevinho> as we had a regression upload in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1756826
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1756826 in nautilus (Ubuntu Bionic) "hangs when remote search provider performs expensive operation" [High,In progress]
<Trevinho> this fixes it so we can unblock the whole set
<sil2100> Trevinho: ACK!
<Trevinho> sil2100, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.408.57]
<Trevinho> I've also wrote a clarification on bug, as per sé the other updates can be released while calculator retained, how can we handle this situation when a verification-done applies to some packages of a set but not to all and when a failing one doesn't affect the oters?
<tjaalton> sil2100: weird, it's only rdeps are old fwupdate and fwupd.. maybe it needs a dummy pkg as well?
<tjaalton> earlier in the log it says 'removing libfwup1'.. wonder where that came from
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-74.83~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-74.83~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-calculator [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:3.28.2-1~ubuntu18.04.3]
<Trevinho> Laney, I've addressed https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-archive-tools/sru-review-bileto-support/+merge/364193 thanks for remiding me :)
<Laney> sweeeeeeeeet
<Laney> apw: merge that shizzle!
<apw> Trevinho, looks like it now has conflicts ... i assume it needs a rebase
<Trevinho> apw, ok fixed
<Trevinho> given there are no syncs, I had to fake few things to test it, so I hope it works as it was
<Trevinho> syncs in queue I mean
<rbalint> sil2100, I've also finished verifying wslu for all releases, could you please take a look?
<rbalint> sil2100, also could you please merge https://code.launchpad.net/~rbalint/britney/hints-ubuntu/+merge/376990 for sytemd? it is optimistic because assumes that armhf will pass :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-74.83~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-74.83~16.04.1]
<sil2100> rbalint: quite convenient with those screenshots for verification!
<rbalint> sil2100, sarcasm? :-)
<sil2100> rbalint: no, actually it is really quite convenient ;)
<sil2100> It shows that the tests have been actually ran, and in this particular case it's good to have those 4 windows next to each other, 1-per series
<sil2100> tjaalton: are you still looking into the fwupd-related failure?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-26.28~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-26.28~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-26.28~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-26.28~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-26.28~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-26.28~18.04.1]
<sforshee> vorlon: you had said a couple of weeks ago that you were going to work through the issues blocking virtualbox in focal-proposed from migrating. What's the status on that?
<sforshee> the only thing blocking the kernel in focal-proposed is that the virtualbox in -release is not compatible with 5.4
<xnox> Laney:  sil2100: do you think you can review https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubuntu-archive-tools/unbreak-nusakan/+merge/376993 and land it on nusakan?
<tjaalton> sil2100: well, what I wrote above might be what's needed.. vorlon, probably needs you to double-check if libfwup1 needs to be transitional..
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-74.84] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-74.84] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-74.84]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-74.84]
<Laney> xnox: I can't merge things for lp:ubuntu-archive-tools, you want an archive admin I'm afraid
<Laney> does look ok though
<xnox> Laney:  can you cowboy to nusakan? =)
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> maybe we can try a bit harder to get it merged first
<Laney> apw: fancy reviewing that branch from xnox please ^-?
<xnox> maybe doko can ?
<Laney> everyone's on the christmas brandy already
<doko> xnox: no, leaving after the meeting, and traveling tomorrow
<xnox> Laney:  i think all other archive admins are past EOD => End of Decade
<Laney> /o\
<xnox> Laney:  or i guess we can change cdimage to like run under python3 =) or like quickly dist-upgrade it to focal
<cjwatson> I see somebody's landed it, so I can deploy it
<cjwatson> Oh, somebody already did
<Laney> Ah great, thanks to the silent reviewer
<xnox> who is end of decade
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: lv2vst (focal-proposed/primary) [20190930-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [5.0.0-1028.29] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1011.12] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-1011.12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-1028.29]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libglvnd [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/main) [1.3.0-4] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libglvnd [i386] (focal-proposed/main) [1.3.0-4] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libglvnd [arm64] (focal-proposed/main) [1.3.0-4] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libglvnd [s390x] (focal-proposed/main) [1.3.0-4] (core, i386-whitelist)
<apw> Laney, did you get sorted, i was afk
<Laney> yep, the Secret Archive Admin took care of it
<apw> saa shhh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libglvnd [armhf] (focal-proposed/main) [1.3.0-4] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libglvnd [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [1.3.0-4] (core, i386-whitelist)
<vorlon> sforshee: I fixed the autopkgtest failure in kopanocore that locutus_ was struggling with; but there is another autopkgtest failure in that package which I have not been looking at because I assumed he would follow through on it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1052.56] (kernel)
<locutus_> vorlon, I had a look and didn't figure out what was going on
<locutus_> I can do another test later today
<locutus_> but I still don't understand what is missing
<vorlon> tjaalton: a library package shouldn't need to be transitional; nothing is forcing removal of libfwup1 on upgrade, is it?
<tjaalton> vorlon: see the build log https://launchpadlibrarian.net/456378284/buildlog_ubuntu_bionic_amd64_ubuntu_BUILDING.txt.gz
<tjaalton> I don't understand what's happening there.. it says "Removing: libfwup1"
<tjaalton> as if it was already installed?
<vorlon> uh
<vorlon> why does fwupdate declare a breaks on a library?
<tjaalton> fwupdate-signed is now transitional, that fixed an issue
<tjaalton> beats me
<vorlon> ok
<vorlon> then I think that needs to be dropped
<apw> vorlon, it feels more like it should e a Depends: >NN if anything
<tjaalton> ok, I'll do that..
<vorlon> since that will also cause problems on upgrade with update-manager, due to the requirement to remove binary packages
<tjaalton> should drop the breaks on libfwup-dev too?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-1052.56]
<tjaalton> sil2100, vorlon: uploaded, dropped -dev too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nitime [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (bionic-proposed/main) [12-7~ubuntu18.04.2 => 12-7~ubuntu18.04.3] (core)
<Eickmeyer> AAs: We have a package in sourceNEW for lv2vst. This is basically a plugin wrapper that can be used to create other plugins. It's a build dep for avldrums.lv2 which is a virtual drumset that needs to be in the repos in case Hydrogen fails to release their version 1.0 (read: Qt5) version in time for focal.
<sil2100> tjaalton: looking
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupdate [source] (bionic-proposed) [12-7~ubuntu18.04.3]
<vorlon> proposed-migration runs failing over the last couple of hours due to network failures (launchpad / swift)
<cjwatson> vorlon: not Launchpad
<cjwatson> that's the PS4.5 Swift which isn't even the same Swift as the one the LP librarian uses :)
<vorlon> cjwatson: there was one failure trying to grab from launchpad codehosting
<vorlon> not saying it's launchpad's fault, maybe it was a proxy problem
<cjwatson> Which one was that?  I looked at a couple of logs and didn't see it
<vorlon> cjwatson: 16:58:46
<cjwatson> Oh yeah
<cjwatson> Not sure what that was.  Could've been an XML-RPC timeout or something ...
<cjwatson> Oh hmm, big spike on https://lpstats.canonical.com/graphs/AppServer5XXsLpnet/nocache/
<cjwatson> Taken to #is internal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed adduser from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed ca-certificates from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed debconf from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed debootstrap from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed germinate from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed humanity-icon-theme from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed live-build from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed policyrcd-script-zg2 from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed sensible-utils from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed software-properties from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed tzdata from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed ubuntu-keyring from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed ubuntu-themes from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed vmdk-stream-converter from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added gtkspell to i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added inkscape to i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added libcdr to i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added libvisio to i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added libwpd to i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added libwpg to i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: networkx (focal-proposed/primary) [2.4-2]
#ubuntu-release 2019-12-20
<doko> component-mismatches are out of date, last regenerated 2019-12-18 17:50	
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: backport-iwlwifi-dkms (bionic-proposed/primary) [7906-0ubuntu3~18.04.1]
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/llvm-toolchain-9/1:9.0.1~+rc3-2/+build/18272581
<LocutusOfBorg> anybody knows what happened here?
<tjaalton> the builder needs a kick
<tjaalton> there were some issues yesterday
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks, I hope somebody can do it without having to restart the full build
 * LocutusOfBorg leaves
<RikMills> sil2100 or apw: on LP: #1856531 could we get the armhf/arm64 release binaries removed now? gone in debian. plus cleanup in -proposed if needed
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1856531 in libgit2 (Ubuntu) "Please RM julia arm64 and armhf binaries" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1856531
<RikMills> julia binaries that is
<tjaalton> sil2100: image built! \o/
<sil2100> tjaalton: sweet!
<sil2100> RikMills: I'll try looking into that, but no promises
<RikMills> no problem. I expect steve will tonight if you can't
<tjaalton> sil2100: one thing with the fwupd mess is that our dell team has used a newer version of fwupd-signed, so they're asking to bump it's version to match the one that built against fwupd 1.2.10. fwupd-signed itself has no other diff than the changelog between 1.2..1.9
<tjaalton> I don't know why the current one in proposed used the version from cosmic
<tjaalton> probably because it was uploaded 6mo ago
<tjaalton> or something
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd-signed (bionic-proposed/main) [1.2~ubuntu18.04.1 => 1.10~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
<tjaalton> sil2100: ^ just a rebuild and allows the dell team to move to an archive version
<tjaalton> also allows upgrade to eoan, their version is newer than what's in disco..
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debian-installer (bionic-proposed/main) [20101020ubuntu543.13 => 20101020ubuntu543.14] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debian-installer [source] (bionic-proposed) [20101020ubuntu543.14]
<sil2100> tjaalton: I'm actually thinking about if maybe it wouldn't be a good idea to include the fwupd 1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.2 that's in the bionic queue first, and do the -signed bump for that version
<tjaalton> sil2100: yeah, probably
<tjaalton> as ycheng already hit the bug it's supposed to fix
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: Sorry, ended up having to retry it
<cjwatson> (Which was a bit unnecessary in fact, but I misdiagnosed because buildd-manager seemed otherwise functional)
<sil2100> Problem is, the later series don't have the fix yet, and accepting it would invalidate testing they did already on their -proposed versions
<sil2100> eh, I guess I'll accept bionic for now and see how the rest goes later today
<tjaalton> cool
<tjaalton> it's in focal at least
<tjaalton> and eoan queue
<sil2100> Yeah, it's missing a fwupd-signed bump, but we can push that ourselves if needed
<sil2100> (in eoan)
<tjaalton> right, I added a comment on the bug
<sil2100> Anyway, will poke Ken later today and probably accept the eoan ones too - if not, we'll just do that next year ;)
<sil2100> Thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd-signed (bionic-proposed/main) [1.2~ubuntu18.04.1 => 1.10~ubuntu18.04.2] (no packageset)
<tjaalton> excellent
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (bionic-proposed/main) [1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.2 => 1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.2] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (bionic-proposed/main) [1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.2 => 1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.2] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected fwupd-signed [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.10~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (bionic-proposed/main) [1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.2 => 1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.2] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (bionic-proposed/main) [1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.2 => 1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.2] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd-signed [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.10~ubuntu18.04.2]
<rbalint> sil2100, could you please drop systemd from focal-proposed? LP: #1857123
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1857123 in systemd (Ubuntu) "IPv4 addresses are not assigned in LXC with systemd 244.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1857123
<rbalint> sil2100, this may hold back the armhf queue
<LocutusOfBorg> cjwatson, no problem at all! thanks for using the stick!
<rbalint> doko, could you please drop systemd from focal-proposed?
<rbalint> doko, ^^
<sil2100> uh, ok
<sil2100> y
<sil2100> rbalint: should be done
<rbalint> sil2100, thanks!
<Laney> armhf autopkgtest not looking good /o\
 * Laney smites the things
<Laney> looks better
<cascardo> LocutusOfBorg: any ideas on the status of virtualbox migration? seth mentioned kopanocore blocking gsoap blocking virtualbox. how can I help?
<cascardo> right now, I am trying to reproduce the kopanocore failure with a debug shell so I can investigate
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks
<LocutusOfBorg> cascardo, vorlon just a side note: that smoke test has been changed in the version in proposed
<LocutusOfBorg> so, the version in release is probably buggy too
<LocutusOfBorg> oh. looks like xnox did an upload one hour ago
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks!
<xnox> cascardo:  i have been annoyed at kernel not migrating, chased it down to kopanocore this morning, and did an upload that should hopefully unbreak things
<xnox> =)
<LocutusOfBorg> do you plan also to forward to debian?
<xnox> cascardo:  only need to wait and see if it will work or not
<LocutusOfBorg> btw thanks a ton, I couldn't figure out
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg:  once it is actually green and migrates, yes
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks^2
<LocutusOfBorg> :D
<LocutusOfBorg> in any case, the patch looks good even if it doens't work
<LocutusOfBorg> but shouldn't apt being non-interactive generally in autopkgtests env?
<cascardo> xnox: Great! thanks a bunch!
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, can we have python-envisage kicked out from release? reason is: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=937730
<ubot5> Debian bug 937730 in src:python-envisage "python-envisage: Python2 removal in sid/bullseye" [Serious,Open]
<LocutusOfBorg> I would like to have python-apptools migrate
<LocutusOfBorg> xnox, http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/k/kopanocore/focal/ppc64el
<LocutusOfBorg> fail :/
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm trying a build too
<xnox> sigh
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg:  yes it should be non-interactive, and it was failing for me when run interactively
<xnox> it passed when frontend was interactive
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg:  also, isn't our default mysql, mysql itself? and not mariadb
<xnox> apw cascardo:  the other alternative is to badtest kopanocore => it does work. Which will let virtualbox to migrate, which will unblock kernel
<cascardo> xnox: I like the sound of that
<xnox> apw:  can you please badtest kopanocore? the tests pass interactively, we are failing to reproduce locally / understand why it doesn't start in adt tests.
<LocutusOfBorg> smoke                SKIP unknown restriction skippable
<LocutusOfBorg> sigh:
<Laney> Remove the broken kopanocore from focal-proposed
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, considering that also the one in release is broken, I would prefer not doing it
<LocutusOfBorg> I can workaround the test by removing that new check
<LocutusOfBorg> better than going again python2
<LocutusOfBorg> :/
<xnox> Laney:  remove broken kopanocore; rebuild old kopanocore against new gsoap; let that lot migrate; put kopanocore back in; try to fix it?
<xnox> Laney:  i can prepare a rebuild of old kopanocore in a bileto ppa.
<Laney> well I can't action that unfortunately, but seems better to me than letting an unknown thing migrate
<Laney> on the other hand I reproduced the failure, here is what is in the journal: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Jf9jGCRxJ8/
<Laney> it fails to stop and then the new one after the restart is busted
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: makedumpfile (eoan-proposed/main) [1:1.6.6-2ubuntu1 => 1:1.6.6-2ubuntu1.1] (core)
<Laney> I added pkill -f -9 kopano-server, and then it passes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: makedumpfile (bionic-proposed/main) [1:1.6.5-1ubuntu1~18.04.3 => 1:1.6.5-1ubuntu1~18.04.4] (core)
<Laney> so the daemon does seem buggy in some way, to me
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: makedumpfile (xenial-proposed/main) [1:1.6.3-2~16.04.1 => 1:1.6.3-2~16.04.2] (core)
<Laney> probably if it was a proper unit systemd would at least be able to fall back to SIGKILLing it
<Laney> xnox: as you wish, to proceed with the removal / later fixup maybe ask seb12_8 to remove the pkg
 * Laney is going to have super late lunch
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libglvnd [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libglvnd [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.3.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libglvnd [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.3.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libglvnd [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libglvnd [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.3.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libglvnd [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.3.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mdp [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.5-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nitime [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-skbio [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.5.5-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxcrypt [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1:4.4.10-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pbcopper [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nitime [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: makedumpfile (disco-proposed/main) [1:1.6.5-1ubuntu1.3 => 1:1.6.5-1ubuntu1.4] (core)
<santa_> dear release wizards,
<santa_> I would like to ask about current status of fuse vs fuse3 in ubuntu
<santa_> I have been investigating something new from kde named kio-fuse
<santa_> this thing, apparently requires fuse3 to be installed (it runs fusermount3, provided by fuse3 package)
<santa_> this package, 'fuse3' is not co-installable with the 'fuse' package (which is version 2.x)
<santa_> so I did an experimental kio-fuse package with 'fuse3' in 'Depends'
<santa_> it works nice, but it uninstalls some other things which depend on 'fuse'
<santa_> xdg-desktop-portal for instance iirc
<santa_> so I checked the reverse depends of package 'fuse' and there's a fair amount of things affected
<santa_> AND...
<santa_> I found this: https://github.com/libfuse/libfuse/releases/tag/fuse-3.0.0
<santa_> see the "Note to Packagers"
<santa_> reading that, I have the impression that the packages which depend on 'fuse' should actually depend on 'fuse3' (since it's suposed to be backwards compatible)
<santa_> and this way, everything would be co-installable, no matter if it was built against libfuse 2 or 3
<santa_> what do you think? am I missing something?
<santa_> related, see the last sshfs-fuse upload: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sshfs-fuse
<santa_> RikMills: ↑
<RikMills> santa_: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2019/11/19/%23ubuntu-release.html#t18:55
<santa_> or perhaps fuse3 should have a "Provides: fuse" if that works the way I think it works
<RikMills> fuse3 does have a provides fuse. its still broken
<seb128> rikMills, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/1.42.1-1ubuntu1
<seb128> looks like fuse3 is the way to go and we should just MIR it and revert the gvfs change
<RikMills> seb128: would that be why iso builds broke when sshfs-fuse ported to fuse3? kdeconnect on kubuntu iso wants sshfs-fuse
<seb128> rikMills, could be yes
<santa_> RikMills: thanks for the info
<santa_> so what would be the solution to this, just changing the depends of all the affected packages?
<RikMills> seb128: I reverted the sshfs-fuse port for now, so I can revert that revert, I would be happy :)
<RikMills> *if I can
<seb128> someone needs to MIR fuse3
<santa_> what's MIR?
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess
 * RikMills hides
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: binutils (eoan-proposed/main) [2.33-2ubuntu1.1 => 2.33-2ubuntu1.2] (core) (sync)
<cjwatson> A versioned Provides of fuse might help too?
<cjwatson> (unversioned Provides don't satisfy versioned dependencies)
<cjwatson> Dunno, I've only looked at this conversation and not anything more details
<cjwatson> *detailed
<Laney> vorlon: I had a look at https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-focal/focal/i386/c/clutter-1.0/20191219_103907_849c1@/log.gz - it seems to be that :i386 pins aren't generated; have you thought about this?
<santa_> cjwatson: but they are not versioned depends, xdg-desktop-portal just depends of fuse, unversioned
<santa_> (for example)
<cjwatson> No idea then :)
<rbalint> sil2100, i've rebuild and copied binutils for eoan if you could take a look
<santa_> hmm, sorry, correction: installing my kio-fuse experimental package doesn't uninstall xdg-desktop-portal, it's just that dpkg complains about it
<santa_> so it seems the "Provides: fuse" actually works
<santa_> ... to some extent
<santa_> but it would be still a problem for the isos right RikMills ?
<santa_> hmm the way I see it right now the correct solution for handling this upgrade in debian would have been:
<santa_> - not providing the "fuse" bin package in src:fuse
<santa_> - adding a transitional dummy package "fuse" which would install "fuse3" in src:fuse3
<santa_> infinity: any comment about this? ↑ since you mentioned you were going to work on it
<RikMills> santa_: something on the iso build wasn't happy with the fuse dep being provide by fuse3, that is for certain
<santa_> I guess it confuses the package manager
<RikMills> gvfs not liking its fuse depends being replaced by something from universe sounds plausible.
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: python-envisage: done; and maybe you want to help figure out why this didn't get picked up on https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/focal/rcbuggy-problem-packages.html
<vorlon> Laney: :i386 pins: yes, I've thought about it :)  just haven't written it yet
<Laney> nod
<vorlon> Laney: do you know what's up with armhf autopkgtest queues?
<vorlon> seems like it might be coming down now but not enough data points to know if that's an accident or if someone fixed something
<Laney> I did fix it by rebooting all of the lxd-armhf*
<vorlon> ah k
<Laney> didn't find out exactly what broke them, but there was a dodgy systemd from rbalint which wasn't helping after they recovered :-)
<Laney> should have made that fall away too
<santa_> RikMills: yep, I guess that "MIR" would be in place
<rbalint> vorlon, could you please review/accept binutils to eoan?
<vorlon> rbalint: looking.  did the changelog/content mismatch get fixed?
<rbalint> vorlon, aslo maybe pam to get it released early next year?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: flash-kernel (bionic-proposed/main) [3.90ubuntu3.18.04.2 => 3.98ubuntu5.3~18.04.1] (core)
<vorlon> $ sru-review -s eoan binutils
<vorlon> ERROR: queue does not have a debdiff
<rbalint> vorlon, it is a bin copy from -security only bileto ppa
<vorlon> ugh
<vorlon> ok
<rbalint> vorlon, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3878/+packages
<rbalint> vorlon, i forgot binutils and gccs are special, but sil2100 caught that
 * vorlon nods
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted binutils [sync] (eoan-proposed) [2.33-2ubuntu1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mutter (eoan-proposed/main) [3.34.1+git20191107-1ubuntu1~19.10.1 => 3.34.2-1ubuntu1~19.10.1] (desktop-core, desktop-extra)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware-raspi2 (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [1.20190215-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 => 1.20190819-0ubuntu0.18.04.1] (no packageset)
<cascardo> xnox: any thoughts on that kopanocore issue? I wonder if virtualbox can work with the gsoap version in release
<xnox> cascardo:  we can rebuild virtualbox against gsoap from release pocket, and let virtualbox migrate
<xnox> cascardo:  that's no different to rebuilding old kopacore
<xnox> cascardo:  let's see if i can do that.
<cascardo> xnox: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: u-boot (bionic-proposed/main) [2018.07~rc3+dfsg1-0ubuntu3~18.04.2 => 2019.07+dfsg-1ubuntu3~18.04.1] (core)
<xnox> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/6.1.0-dfsg-3build1 publishing
<xnox> hopefully should test & migrate
<xnox> once migrated will upload another no change rebuild against the new abi
<sil2100> waveform, bdmurray: I'm looking at the flash-kernel SRU and I'm a bit worried - so it seems like the bootscript that's in that SRU is actually that bootscript we have reverted for eoan?
<sil2100> waveform, bdmurray: i.e. it's the one that was causing those weird boot issues on 3B
<sil2100> I think we'll have to have a fresh look on that after new year's
<gQuigs> are SRUs likely to be released over the holidays?  (I'm thinking of python-ldap to be specific)
<gQuigs> not a rush, just want to set expectations correctly..
#ubuntu-release 2019-12-21
<xnox> vorlon:  should i386 be built with noudeb build-profile?
<sil2100> gQuigs: there is a chance, but at least I can't guarantee I'll have the time
<sil2100> o/
<gQuigs> sil2100: rgr, ty
<xnox> cascardo:  virtualbox migrated! adt test retried! and virtualbox as triggered by the new kernel still fails! =)
<xnox> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-focal/focal/amd64/v/virtualbox/20191221_020533_c9f31@/log.gz
<xnox> Good news! Module version 6.1.0_Ubuntu for vboxsf.ko
<xnox> exactly matches what is already found in kernel 5.4.0-9-generic.
<xnox> DKMS will not replace this module.
<xnox> cascardo:  so i'm not sure what was the point =)
<xnox> clearly if kernel has built-in module that is newer than in dkms module, the dkms test should simply pass
<cascardo> xnox: that is a problem that locutus and I discussed already, it's dkms refusing the install. I'll do a manual test and hint
<cascardo> Seth mentioned his manual test with the one we ship was not good
<cascardo> xnox: tested and hinted, TB should ask for promotion to -updates soon, a d-i upload would still be needed, though
<xnox> cascardo:  well, and that is the correct behaviour.
<xnox> cascardo:  why would one use dkms module, when the l-r-m has the same module anyway
<vorlon> xnox: noudeb> punt, given that we're looking to drop d-i builds entirely soon
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librcsb-core-wrapper [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.005-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pbbam [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.6+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librcsb-core-wrapper [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.005-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librcsb-core-wrapper [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.005-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librcsb-core-wrapper [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.005-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librcsb-core-wrapper [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.005-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mdadm (eoan-proposed/main) [4.1-2ubuntu3.1 => 4.1-2ubuntu3.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mdadm (disco-proposed/main) [4.1-1ubuntu1.1 => 4.1-1ubuntu1.2] (core)
#ubuntu-release 2019-12-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mdadm (bionic-proposed/main) [4.1~rc1-3~ubuntu18.04.3 => 4.1~rc1-3~ubuntu18.04.4] (core)
<xnox> cascardo:  i'm making dkms upload into focal, and hopefully it will make the virtualbox dkms test go green.
<xnox> cascardo:  imho it should be ok if one installs dkms module, and kernel shims them already, and all is good.
<xnox> cascardo:  however it seems like our kernel only ships like 3 out of 4 virtualbox modules. Why no ship video too?
<RikMills> vorlon: could you remove the armhf/arm64 julia binaries from -release please? LP: #1856531
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1856531 in libgit2 (Ubuntu) "Please RM julia arm64 and armhf binaries" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1856531
<RikMills> removed in debian
<xnox> cascardo:  apw: promote-to-release: Pending -- ready to cop
<xnox> y
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kernel-sru-workflow/+bug/1856701
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1856701 in Kernel SRU Workflow "focal/linux: 5.4.0-9.12 -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librcsb-core-wrapper [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.005-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librcsb-core-wrapper [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.005-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librcsb-core-wrapper [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.005-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librcsb-core-wrapper [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.005-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librcsb-core-wrapper [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.005-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librcsb-core-wrapper [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.005-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librcsb-core-wrapper [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.005-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librcsb-core-wrapper [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.005-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librcsb-core-wrapper [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.005-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librcsb-core-wrapper [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.005-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librcsb-core-wrapper [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.005-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librcsb-core-wrapper [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.005-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librcsb-core-wrapper [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.005-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librcsb-core-wrapper [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.005-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librcsb-core-wrapper [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.005-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pbbam [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.6+dfsg-2]
<RikMills> libgit2 migrating. thanks!
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, hello, cmake was not a bad upload
<LocutusOfBorg> it was just needing the fixed qtbase-opensource-src from Debian...
<LocutusOfBorg> I reuploaded it :)
<LocutusOfBorg> (it should fix pango sadness, e.g. linphone and ettercap and other pango using cmake projects
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, Laney autopkgtest for libapache2-mod-auth-openidc/unknown: s390x: Regression ♻
<LocutusOfBorg> can you please hint it? it is NBS from source, not sure why it gets in that state
<LocutusOfBorg> same for autopkgtest for debos/unknown: arm64: Regression ♻ , armhf: Always failed, i386: Regression ♻ , ppc64el: Always failed, s390x: Always failed
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: fair enough; it was blocking other builds at the time on armhf and you weren't around to consult
<RikMills> vorlon: your abi-compliance-checker oom-exec-helper.patch seems to have some bade perl?
<RikMills> £"Can't "next" outside a loop block at /usr/bin/abi-compliance-checker line 10171."
<RikMills> https://perldoc.perl.org/functions/do.html
<RikMills> "do BLOCK does not count as a loop, so the loop control statements next, last, or redo cannot be used to leave or restart the block. See perlsyn for alternative strategies."
<vorlon> RikMills: oh?  was it bad perl when I wrote it?
<vorlon> do does not count as a loop despite having a while at the end, great
<vorlon> not sure why I used a do {} while(1) instead of while(1) {} anyway :)
<RikMills> vorlon: not sure. my perl is limited to what help pages google can land me on. lol
<vorlon> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added libunibreak to i386-whitelist in focal
<locutus_> vorlon, thanks for doing it, I understand what happened, I wasn't complaining, just reporting that the upload was "good" but I fell asleep before the autosync was kicking :D
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guava-mini [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed lbfgsb from i386-whitelist in focal
